# شارك بخواطر شخصية قصيرة



## Critic (1 يونيو 2012)

كتير الواحد بيكون عايز يتكلم ومش بيلاقى حد مهتم انه يسمعه
كل واحد فينا عنده كنز جواه "مشاعره" وعنده رغبه ان يشارك بنفسه وانه يكون مسموع ومفهوم
وجميل جدا لما تحس انك مش لوحدك بتتألم وان فيه آخرين مشاركينك فى رحلة الحياة

فكرة الموضوع انك تعتبر نفسك بين اسرتك اللى مهتمة جدا تسمعك, تحاول تنفتح وتعبر (فى اى وقت وكل ما تحب) عن اعمق :

احلامك , طموحاتك , آمالك (بحلم ب..... , بتمنى أنى ....)
اشتياقاتك (مشتاق جدا انى .....) (وحشنى .... , وحشتنى .......)
مخاوفك (خايف من..... , انا مرعوب من ......)
رغباتك,احتياجاتك (محتاج أ..... )
الآمك (ندمان انى ....), (مجروح .....) (قلبى وجعنى من .....)
فرحك , غضبك , غيرتك ...الخ
تقدر تعتبره موضوع متجدد للخواطر الشخصية القصيرة او اى خبرة شخصية تخصك انت ,
وبما انها بتخصك انت شخصيا *فيُفضل ميكنش كلام منقول*, متتكسفش انك تعبر عن اللى جواك بأسلوبك الخاص , مش لازم تكون شاعر ولا بتعرف تكتب , قول اللى جواك وخلاص ,بأى اسلوب تحب تعبر بيه

واسمحولى اقلكم ان الموضوع لا يحتمل التهريج , لأن مشاعر كل واحد والآمه شخصية ومستحقة الاحترام الكامل مش موضع هزار او اعتراض او انتقاد من حد

اتمنى تكون الفكرة مفهومة وتلاقى قبول​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

مفهومه وهتلاقى قبول


----------



## Critic (1 يونيو 2012)

*هبدأ انا

جوايا اشتياق كبير جدا ان اتلاقى فى العمق مع "آخر"​*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

احببت مرتان فقط وعرفت العشرات
ولكنى لم اقابل بعد من تستحق ان تعيش معى
داخل اربع حوائط فمن يدخل لتلك الحوائط اكاد اجزم اننى ساجعله بامتلاك هذه الحوائط ان يمتلك الكون بما فيه !


----------



## Critic (1 يونيو 2012)

وحشنى جدا منظر الغروب على البحر , بحس فيه بمشاعر عميقة جدا لا توصف , حتى انى بعجز حينها عن تحديد ما ان كانت مشاعر فرح ام حزن !


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

*حياتي !! 
سعيده وحزينه وجميله وموحشه 
لكني لا اعرف اي من هذه المصطلحات 
أ‘يش الان 

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يونيو 2012)

*انا طالب فى كلية هندسة قسم اتصالات
نفسى اكمل دراستى فى امريكا
 سألت ناس كتير ومحدش عارف يدلنى ع الطريق بوضوح
بالعكس بسمع منهم كلام فى منتهى الاحباط
طموح انى اكمل دراستى بره... و ياريييت لو حد يقدر يفيدنى فى الموضوع دا

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2012)

مشتاقة للفرحة و الضحك اللى بجد .. مشتاقة للراحة .. مشتاقة لقلوب متعرفش الخبث .. مشتاقة اوى لطفولتى


----------



## KARMA777 (1 يونيو 2012)

*نفسى اصحى الصبح احس انى مش خايفة
وانام وانا حاسة بالامان
وعلى فكرة خوفى وفقدانى للامان بعيد تماما عن الدين

*​


----------



## white.angel (1 يونيو 2012)

*كم كنت اتمنى ان يكون هناك زراً لعقلى ..*
* حيث اتمكن من ايقافه - على الاقل - عند نومى ...!!*
​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 يونيو 2012)

اتمني الزمن يرجع بياا لوراا ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2012)

_كل احترامي لكي ايتها الافعى_
_فيوما لم تلدغي افعى مثلك ولم تغدري بها_
_عكس البشر اللي ياكل اخاه ويسقيه سما  كل يوما_
_احترامي لكي ايتها الافعى لانكي لا تلبسي قناع الصدق وانتي تلدغين_
_تبدلين ثوبك لكن لا تغيرين اسمك وانتي تلقين بسمك_
_فسمك يميت المتلقي ساعتها ..لكن سم البشر يلزم متلقيه طول المدى_
_فكل احترامي لكي ...._​


----------



## treaz (1 يونيو 2012)

احلى حاجه انك لما تكون فى عز زعلك وتلاقى حواليك عيال اخواتك ويلعبوك بالعافيه وتحس انك بقيت اصغر منهم وتنسى زعلك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*صرت عند الجميع : لا شــــيء*
*تماما ً ، كما صاروا عنـــــــــدي*​


----------



## the shepherd (1 يونيو 2012)

كم اتمني ان اشعر بالانتماء , لمكان , لشخص , لشئ خارج عني اطلب الرجوع اليه فاجد فيه الراحة .
وطن حيث لا حاجة لي فيه للاقنعة . اُعلن فيه عن ضعفي فيمنحني قوة , اكشف له عن عيوبي فأجد في قبوله لها سلام مع ذاتي .​


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> كتير الواحد بيكون عايز يتكلم ومش بيلاقى حد مهتم انه يسمعه
> كل واحد فينا عنده كنز جواه "مشاعره" وعنده رغبه ان يشارك بنفسه وانه يكون مسموع ومفهوم
> وجميل جدا لما تحس انك مش لوحدك بتتألم وان فيه آخرين مشاركينك فى رحلة الحياة
> 
> ...


*مفهمومة يا كبير *


----------



## bob (1 يونيو 2012)

*حاسس بوحده رغم انشغالي و نفسي الاقي حد يملا حياتي 
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 يونيو 2012)

*عايشه وحاسه انى ميته بتحرك وانا لسه فى مكانى وسط الناس وحاسه بوحده عندى ودان ومشقادرة اسمع وبتكلم ومحدش سامعنى*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفه افرح وخايفه من الامتحانات اوى


----------



## Critic (2 يونيو 2012)

افتقد بشدة اوقات لم تأتى بعد , ورغم انى ادرك جيدا ان تلك المشاعر ستجعلنى اكره حاضرى , إالا انى لا استطيع التعامل مع الموقف , لا استطيع ايجاد بديل يملأ فراغ قلبى , اقف وجها لوجه امام تلك المشاعر ولا احرك ساكناً , ابدو مهزوما وراضيا بالهزيمة !


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2012)

فقدت الامل فى نفسى خلاص


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2012)

*وبحبك
 بحبك ! ، كيف ؟ ، مخابرش !
 وع فراجك ، انا مجادرش !
 من كتر الشوج خسيت ، 
 واني كنت تخين وبكرش !

 شومة حبك بطحتني !
 وجاموسة الشوق نطحتني
 والهوا جحشته رفصتني !
 ولجتني يابوي مجادرش !

 وبحبك كيف ؟ مخابرش *


----------



## Critic (2 يونيو 2012)

بعد كثير من العٍناد والمحاولات الفاشلة , تيقنت أننى عاجز عن تغيير نفسى بقوتى الذاتية , فأمنحنى انت قوتك


----------



## bob (2 يونيو 2012)

*انا حاسس اني تايه و مش عارف انا عايز ايه و كل الطرق تؤدي الي المجهول 
*


----------



## the shepherd (2 يونيو 2012)

كثيراً ما يكون عزائي الوحيد اني لا اخوض تلك الالام وحدي .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يونيو 2012)

_انا من انا يا ترى في الوجود..؟؟وماهو شاني وموضعي..؟؟_
_انا قطره لمعت في الضحى..على ضفة المشرع_
_سياتي عليها المساء فتغدو..كان لم ترقرق ولم تلمع..._
_انا نغمه وقعتها الحياه لمن قد يعني .. ولمن لايعي.._
_انا موجه من الاحزان.. دفعتها الحياه الى اوسع  فاوسع.._​


----------



## Critic (2 يونيو 2012)

رغم انى مدرك_بعقلى_إنك مصدر السعادة الحقيقى بل والوحيد , إلا إننى استمر فى البحث خارجاً !!!


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2012)

*انا لست صاحبة قلبى , بل سيدته*
​


----------



## KARMA777 (2 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا لست صاحبة قلبى , بل سيدته*
> ​



*برافو عليكى*


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

*يبدو كما لو أن الزمن شرير وخبيث النية , يتعمًد التمدد مبطئاً_فقط_ فى أوقات ألمك !*


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

كثيراُ ما تناقض مشاعرى معرفتى العقلية , فعلى الرغم أننى لا اؤمن* "عقليا"* بوجود ما يسمى* "حظ"* إلا إننى فى بعض المواقف* "أشعر"* ب* "نحس"* شديد !!


----------



## white.angel (3 يونيو 2012)

*من العجيب انى كلما شارفت على تحقيق النجاح اجد ما يجبرنى على العوده لنقطة الصفر .. والاعجب انى اتقبل هذا .. وابدأ من جديد .. *
*وادور فى دائرة فرغه .. خصمى فيها الحياه *
​


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

دائما اتخيل نفسى هائما على وجهى وحيدا فى صحراء قاحلة , خلفى ظلام وامامى شمس غاربة , لا اعلم متى سيأتى شروقها !


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2012)

BY : Mina Elbatal             
*مــابينَ مـاضٍ مــؤلـمٍ ,,,وحــاضرٍ أشَــدُّ ألمــاً,,,مــازلــتُ أمــضــي  فى حياه سوداويه بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معنى ،، فلا معنى للحب مادام لا  توجد أنثى تستحقه ،، ولا معنى للأبتسامه طالما مصطنعه ، كل الاشياء تتغير  وفقاً لمفهوم الزمن ، فلا مكان للحظ مع انسان يعبث باهوائه ولا مكان للصدفه  مع انسان لا يمتلك وقت فراغ ، كل الاشياء تبددت ، وكل الوجوه اصبحت عابثه  حتى وان كانت تعلوها الابتسامه ،، كل الاشياء اصبحت ملكيه عامه ولا مكان  للخصوصيه فكلنا نعشق التطفل وكلنا لا نملك القدره على تحمل اعباء الحياه
فتباً لنا ولتلك الحياه ،، !!! *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2012)

يقول السابقون
تاتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن


اما انا فواجهت عتي للرياح طوال حياتي في انتظار سفينتي
ولم تاتي 
عجل بها يا رب 
لاني مللت الانتظار


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2012)

اظن من اصغر حقوقنا ان نحيا فى الاحلام و لو لفترة صغيرة و لو علمنا مسبقا بانها مجرد اوهام .. فالواقع اقسى من أن يُعاش بطيب خاطر


----------



## the shepherd (4 يونيو 2012)

كم اود ان اصرخ معلناً عن اشتياقاتي الغير محدودة . لا للوجوه الكثيرة التي اختفت من حولي تباعاً بل لقلوب كنت و مازلت اتمني ان اجد راحتي فيها .


----------



## Critic (4 يونيو 2012)

*تصنيف المشاعر بالنسبة إلى :
اثقل من ان يُحتمل : الذنب
بركانى الذى لا يخمد : الغضب
أعظم مخاوفى : الرفض
مُحطم نفسى : النقص , الأحباط
حلمى المُنتظر : الحب , السعادة
رفيقى الدائم : الغربة
مشجعى : الأمل
ضيفى الثقيل : الملل
جوعى الدائم : الفراغ الداخلى

واخيرا : الوحدة , ما اعجز عن وصفها !​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2012)

يبدو إن الأمل مجرد عبث أقلام .. لا وجود له فى الواقع ...


----------



## bob (4 يونيو 2012)

*من الواضح ان سكة الفرحة ليا مكتوب عليها (احذر منطقة عمل ) 
*


----------



## white.angel (5 يونيو 2012)

*الامتحان ... لا دين له *

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2012)

كل انسان عنده خواطر كتيرة جدا امنيات ورغبات ومشاكل  صعب ان اكتب ذلك لان الجرح كبير


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2012)

الوضع لا يُحتمل , وانا اصلا قليل الاحتمال , فهل تختبر صبرى يا رب ؟ هل تعلمنى الدرس بالطريقة القاسية ؟! اعلم ان الألم أمر حتمى فى تلك الحياة , أعلم انك تريد لى الصالح , ولكن تلك هى مشاعرى , لم اعد احتمل الألم


----------



## white.angel (5 يونيو 2012)

*اشعر بالخزى لعدم مصافحتهم و عندما يأتون للأعتذار ارفض اعتذارهم *
*اشعر بالخزى حيال هذا الامر ... الا ان جرحهم بداخلى اكبر من خزيي*
*جرحهم بداخلى لم يلتئم بعد ...*​


----------



## نغم (5 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=times new roman, new york, times, serif]اني الاولى ولكن لست الاخيرة [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, new york, times, serif]ها هو الوادع ياحبيبي يطرق بابنا ليوقضنا من نومنا الجميل من حلمنا البرئ من فصل الربيع الذى تفتحت براعم ازهارى فيه هيا فلنفتح الباب فيذهب كل منا لطرقاته فالشتاء قادم يحمل قى ثناية نسماته الباردة قلوب محتقرقة ومعذبة فى داخلها ناراكله لن تنطفى الا بعد اطفاء حامليها اتسائل والجمر يملأ فمي من هى حوائك غيري؟؟ كيف هى ؟من هى؟ مااسمها؟؟ وكم ستبلغ سعادتكما؟؟او يحق لى ان اسئل؟فمن انا فى ذاك الوقت الا دخلية غريبة لايرحب بها ابدا لانها تحمل في ذكراها المرار فاانا هى الذكرى القديمة لا اقول انا ذكرى من نوع اخر انا فقط الذكرى القديمة ولاتتسائل لماذا فانا ملكة ماضيك متربعة على عرش ذكرياتك اما هى فستكون ملكة حاضرك ومستقبلك تملك فى خزائنها ايام وسنين ستنعم بها فى احضانك تنام وتهنى فى الليالى الباردة على صدرك بين اضلعك. اما انا فلا اجرئ الى رفع نظرى اليك فالنظر اليك سيكون محرم والتفكير بك جريمة مرتكبة ومحاولة الاشتياق لك خطيئة واشتهاء لمسة من كفيك سرقة . اناالتى فتحت ذراعيك لها فخبئتها داخلك اني الاولى ولكن لست الاخيرة وبعد زمن ساصبح كاللصة والسارقة ان رغبت نفسى فيك..ولن يبقى لى مكان عندك سوا رف الذكريات ..
فانا هى تلك الذكرى​
[FONT=times new roman, new york, times, serif]24-04-2012


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## bob (5 يونيو 2012)

*نفسي افهم حكمة ربنا في عدم استجابة طلبي !! و محسش و كأن السكة مشغولة دايما
*


----------



## forgive forget (6 يونيو 2012)

*نفسي ارجع احب نفسي واحترمها من تاني
وابطل اهانه واذلال وتصغير لنفسي
*​


----------



## نغم (6 يونيو 2012)

تتجمد الاحرف فى اصابعى فلاترضى الاستوطان على الورق بل تبقى معلقة متارجحة مابين قلبى ويدي وتموت خنقا عند باب شفتى وكان صقيع الصمت هبط على روحى فلم يعد الصمت فى اعماقى يسمى صمتا بل انه شى لايسمى شى انه فوضى مجنونة من ذاك الذى اسموه عشق وقالوا الصمت خير من الكلام لكنى ماوجدت الخير لافى البوح ولافى الكتمان فكشفك ذاتك على شكل كلمات مسموعة للمحيطين الذى يطلق عليهم........
.........
.....​
........ عذرا انكسر القلم حينها واضعت الحروف من جديد وسط الصمت المريب​ 
5/6/2012


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يونيو 2012)

نغم قال:


> [FONT=times new roman, new york, times, serif]اني الاولى ولكن لست الاخيرة ​





نغم قال:


> [FONT=times new roman, new york, times, serif]ها هو الوادع ياحبيبي يطرق بابنا ليوقضنا من نومنا الجميل من حلمنا البرئ من فصل الربيع الذى تفتحت براعم ازهارى فيه هيا فلنفتح الباب فيذهب كل منا لطرقاته فالشتاء قادم يحمل قى ثناية نسماته الباردة قلوب محتقرقة ومعذبة فى داخلها ناراكله لن تنطفى الا بعد اطفاء حامليها اتسائل والجمر يملأ فمي من هى حوائك غيري؟؟ كيف هى ؟من هى؟ مااسمها؟؟ وكم ستبلغ سعادتكما؟؟او يحق لى ان اسئل؟فمن انا فى ذاك الوقت الا دخلية غريبة لايرحب بها ابدا لانها تحمل في ذكراها المرار فاانا هى الذكرى القديمة لا اقول انا ذكرى من نوع اخر انا فقط الذكرى القديمة ولاتتسائل لماذا فانا ملكة ماضيك متربعة على عرش ذكرياتك اما هى فستكون ملكة حاضرك ومستقبلك تملك فى خزائنها ايام وسنين ستنعم بها فى احضانك تنام وتهنى فى الليالى الباردة على صدرك بين اضلعك. اما انا فلا اجرئ الى رفع نظرى اليك فالنظر اليك سيكون محرم والتفكير بك جريمة مرتكبة ومحاولة الاشتياق لك خطيئة واشتهاء لمسة من كفيك سرقة . اناالتى فتحت ذراعيك لها فخبئتها داخلك اني الاولى ولكن لست الاخيرة وبعد زمن ساصبح كاللصة والسارقة ان رغبت نفسى فيك..ولن يبقى لى مكان عندك سوا رف الذكريات ..
> فانا هى تلك الذكرى​
> [FONT=times new roman, new york, times, serif]24-04-2012


 اي جنون هذا الذي أنا فيه .. لا تخبريني أنك مجرد تحفه فنيه كانت الوحيده فى 

حجرتي الصغيره التي كانت مملؤه بصورك ورسائلك وذكريات وهلات الهوي بيننا..

لا تحطمي أوصال وتقرعي بوق الحزن فى قلبي بكلماتك التي تجتث أوصالي 

وتضخ الخوف فى عروقي..لا تظني أنك قد تغيبي عن خيالي لحظه..لا تتخيلي 

أنك تلك الأولي التي سيعقبك الكثيرين ممن ازخرف لهم مشاعري وأضع لهم 

الوهم انهم قد شغالوا جوانب قلبي وأخذوا لحيظات تفكيري وحديثي..

هل نسيتي ما أنت عليه..تذكري أنك أنتي من ترسمي ملامح ذاك القلب الذي

 اصبح شغوف بأن يظل قربك مدي الحياه..فكيف لكي ان تطلبي مني أن افتح 

باب الجنه التي أغلق علي كلينا للنعم بنعيم الحب الصادق تحت حبيبات الثلج 

البيضاء تتساقط فوق خديكي لتصبح نجم قد سقط بسماء الدفء المنشود..

أسحبي كلماتك أو أعتذري عنها وحوليها الي تلك الكلمات التي اصنع منها 

لوحات وأعلقها علي جدران حجرتي فأصبح اكثر تصميم علي أن أبقي بقربك..

ولا افكر أبدا أن أفتح ذاك الباب .لأن سجن اسرك دون باب..

فكيف لي بطريق الخروج ..

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يونيو 2012)

نغم قال:


> تتجمد الاحرف فى اصابعى فلاترضى الاستوطان على الورق بل تبقى معلقة متارجحة مابين قلبى ويدي وتموت خنقا عند باب شفتى وكان صقيع الصمت هبط على روحى فلم يعد الصمت فى اعماقى يسمى صمتا بل انه شى لايسمى شى انه فوضى مجنونة من ذاك الذى اسموه عشق وقالوا الصمت خير من الكلام لكنى ماوجدت الخير لافى البوح ولافى الكتمان فكشفك ذاتك على شكل كلمات مسموعة للمحيطين الذى يطلق عليهم........
> .........
> .....​
> ........ عذرا انكسر القلم حينها واضعت الحروف من جديد وسط الصمت المريب​
> 5/6/2012


اذا كلانا متساوي ولم يفوز أحد فى تللك اللعبه..انتي عاجزه وتتلعثمي فى البوح 

وأنا أشتعلت ورقاتي وذاب قلمي كشمعة تعاني ذاك الشعاع الذي يجلدها 

ويفتتها فى بطء قاتل..عجزت عن تفسير ذاك الشلل التام الي يسري فى أجزاء 

جسدي بمجرد أن أشعل ضوء الشمعه التي توسطت تلك الطاوله ..مع ضوئها 

تلمع عيناكي فأنسي أني أنسان قد اصبح متيم..وأصبح ذاك الذي صنع له 

جناحان وحملك فوقهما وحلق الي حيث لا بشر وهبط فوق سحابة ناصعة 

البياض لا يشوبها اي لون أخر ..وأمسكت لهيب الشمس فى كفي أنقش به 

علي سطح السحاب مشاعر لم اظن انها قد تصبح ملك لأحد فى يوم 

ما..أرجوكي كفي عن النظر الي ..الي تتحسسي دقات قلبي واصبحت كم 

يطرق باب هش ضعيف بكل قوته فيتحطم الباب دون أدني مقاومه..أجيبيني عن 

تلك الصوره الغريبه فى عيناكي اري فيها كل الحزن الموحش وأري فيها كل 

الجمال وكل الطهر وكل النقاء..لا تجعلي تلك الهواجس تتغلب عليكي ..أعلمي 

أني ذاك الرجل الضعيف الذي اعلن أمام جميع الرجال أنك أنتي الوحيده التي 

تستطيعي ان تغيري معني السعاده فى قلبي وأن كل نساء الدنيا ما هم الا 

سبب لبقاء نسل النساء ..أما أنت فسبب لبقاء رقة النساء وحنان النساء

 ورقة النساء العنيفه..فهيا أبتهجي فأنتي مبع الحب لهن .فكيف أترك المنبع 

لأشرب من جندل قد تملأه الرمال فلا أجد فيه ما يروي عطشي..

لا تلومي قلم أنه ضعيف بين أصابعك..ولا تلومي اوراق أحترقت من ثقل كلماتك 

عليها..أذهبي ألي قمة ايفرست ستجديني هناك كدت القي نفسي من شدة 

غضبي لأنك جعلتي أوراق تحمل مشاعرك ..فعذبتي شفتاكي التي لرقتها لا 

تتحمل أن تنطق مثل رقة كلماتك..حدثيني بعيناكي ففيهم اصبح ذاك الجاهل 

الذي لا يقرأ سوي فى عيناكي واصبح ذاك العالم الذي لا يعرف عن معني حبك 

شيء وأبح ذاك الملك الذي أنتزعت منه تاج ملكه تلك الأميره التي حطمت 

تماثيل كل الأمراء المغروريين عندما أخبرتهم أنهم بملكهم عجزوا عن أن يملكوها

أو دعي قلبي ذاك اللوحه التي تخرجي عليها كلماتك

 فيتحملها مهما كانت قاسيه..ومهما كانت رقيقه..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

*تيرررارررا ...ررررا ...تيررا رررا ...أممممم*
*جئتُ ...لا أعلم من أيييييييييييييين .؟؟؟*
*ولكنى أتيتُ ....*


----------



## soul & life (6 يونيو 2012)

تعلمت ان الحياه احيانا تكون اجمل من انغام الكمان

واروع وابهى من اجمل الالواان

واحيانا تكون  الحياه قلب محطموياْس بائس واشواق منتحره وحنين لا ينتهى ودموع متناثره على ما مضى وما آتى وماسياْتى فهذه هى الحياه حينما تعتقد انك امتلكتها تفجائك بالهروب من بين يديك فتعودلنقطة البدايه  وتجد نفسك  وحيدا بلاحب .. ولا حياة.. ولا موت فتاْتى عليكلحظات تشتهى الموت ولا تجده تتواجد على هامش الحياه ولا تنعم بها بالرغم من وجودك فيها.تستعين بالحب ويخذلك فلا يتبقى لك سوى ان تعيش وحيدا تنتظر ما قدرته لك الاقدار.


----------



## soul & life (6 يونيو 2012)

عندما تغفر وتسامح وتعفو  دون تقديراو احترام لعفوك وسماحك تجعل  من نفسك شيئايسحقونه بارجلهم بعد ان كنت مالك زمام الامور تصبح شيئا ينسحق ويبعثر ويعاودونالكره فاذا وجدت نفسك يوما هكذا فلا تفعل شيئا غير انك تلمم اشلائك وما تبقى لك منكرامه وفر هاربا من هذه المهانه !!!!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يونيو 2012)

*لماذا الحزن عندما نفقد شئ نريده 
 وننسي وقتها حكمه الله في ذلك*
​


----------



## Critic (7 يونيو 2012)

اشعر بضيق مختلف , ألم غير مصحوب بغضب,ألم يرغب فى البكاء , ولكن هيهات !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2012)

_               DONDE ESTAS??
en una noche larga con amor
busco mi amante con mucho dolor
demi donde estas por favor??
quiero darte una flor
llena de deseo y amor...
yo lo se.. que mi corazon es un garron
pero sin ti..la muerte es mejor
.............................................._​


----------



## white.angel (7 يونيو 2012)

*اياك وان تبوح بمكانتهم الحقيقه بقلبك ...
 وان كنت تثق بهم اكثر من نفسك ... *
*فحتى النفس تخذل صاحبها *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2012)

*
    من لم يــري الحب فهو اعـمي
    ومن لم يشعر بــــه فهو ميــــت
    ومن لم يتذوقه فـهـــــــو محروم
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *من لم يــري الحب فهو اعـمي*
> *ومن لم يشعر بــــه فهو ميــــت*
> *ومن لم يتذوقه فـهـــــــو محروم*
> ​


 *ومن لم يشربه فهـــــــــو مغفل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومن لم يشربه فهـــــــــو مغفل*[/CENTER]




*ومن لم يشربه فعليه بالكولا *​


----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2012)

اكون فى اسوء حالاتى عندما اصاب بخيبة الامل فى كل من حولى  فتجد يوما ان اقرب المقربين اليك يتساءلون منانت ...فلا تجد لك اى  مكان فى قلوبهم اذاوجدتهم اصلا!!!


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2012)

أحببته وأحبني ولا زلنا على عهد ذلك الحب الصامت القاتل 
فكل منا يشعر بحب الأخر له 
ولكننا أخذنا من الصمت وإخفاء المشاعر طقسا لنا ! 
فمتى ستكون نهاية هذا الصمت القاتل الذي يقتلنا نحن الإثنين معا ....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2012)

*شكراً لكن من صغر في نظري 
لانه اتاح لي الفرصه كي اري غيره 
*​


----------



## bob (7 يونيو 2012)

*انا في دماغي 600 حاجه بفكر فيها و نفسي الاقي اجابات علي تساؤلاتي 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أحببته وأحبني ولا زلنا على عهد ذلك الحب الصامت القاتل
> فكل منا يشعر بحب الأخر له
> ولكننا أخذنا من الصمت وإخفاء المشاعر طقسا لنا !
> فمتى ستكون نهاية هذا الصمت القاتل الذي يقتلنا نحن الإثنين معا ....


يخربيت الحب يا شيخه:wub:


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2012)

*الدموع أغلى من الأبتسامة !! لأن الأبتسامة تستطيع برغبتك أن تهديها لأي شخص ..انما الدموع لا تسيل الا لأعز شخص*


----------



## Critic (8 يونيو 2012)

*من المحزن , ان تبحث عن ذكرى سعيدة لتهون عليك وحدتك, فلا تجد فى صندوق ذكرياتك ما يمكنه ان يخفف عنك او يساعدك , فتضطر لخلق ذكريات لا وجود لها !​*


----------



## the shepherd (8 يونيو 2012)

كم اتمني ان اتمتع بعلاقة العب فيها دور الطفل الذي يتلقي الرعاية لا الاب الذي يمنحها دائماً .


----------



## soul & life (8 يونيو 2012)

*من المؤسف ان تحيا مهموم بمن حولك وتشعر بذلك انك ارضيت ضميرك تجاههم وتعتقد بذلك انك اكتسبتهم وتتباهى بصفاتك النبيله التى يعتزون بها وتكتشف انك ضيعت ايامك ومحاولاتك فى ارضائهم  هباء فهم لا يسعون سوى لارضاءانفسهم و اشباع رغباتهم وتكتشف صورتك الحقيقيه بداخلهم صوره وضيعه ومحبطه فلا تعلم اين ذهبت صفاتك التى كثيرا كانوا يمدحونها واين ذهبت محاولاتك فى ارضائهم .*


----------



## Critic (8 يونيو 2012)

*
أرفض كل المسكنات العاطفية , اما ان احصل على شبع حقيقى او ابقى منتظراً , الأنتظار لا يقتلنى , بينما العلاقات السطحية قد تفعل !​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يونيو 2012)

مهما كانت حاجة.... ...الناس للشمس ,,فهي تغيب كل يوم دون أن ..​
يبكي لـ فراقها شخص !!لأنهم يعلمون بأنها .. ستعود هذه هيالثقه!! التي أعيشها كل لحظه حين أتذكر من أحبهم ،،ربما أبكي .. حين أدرك بأنهم إبتعدوا ولكـن ..سيعودون بوقت مـاتتقلـب الحياةوتتقلـب القلوب معها !!​
الكثير نخسرهم في أبسط الأمور رغم أنها لا تستحق !!ليس لأننا على خطأ بل لأنهم هم من يريدون هذا !!​
​
والقليل جدا .. ( يقدرون ) .. الظروف .. ويمنحوننا كل العذر ..في الغيــاب .. .....من [ يحبك ] لن يحتاج لشرحك........ومن يريد أن​
[يكرهك ] سيكرهك " دون شرح .​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

*عندما تحسين بالأمان عنده ..*
*وتستشعرين الدفء فى جواره ...*
*عندما ترتفع هامة أنوثتك فى وجوده ..*
*عندما تتدللين فيُدللك ...*
*وتتعززين ..فيُعزك ...*
*قولى له ولا تتردى ...*
*أُعلنها لك يارجل ...*
* أن لا أحد قبلك ...*
*وليس هناك بعدك ..سيكون ...*​


----------



## bob (9 يونيو 2012)

*هي ليه مش راضية تزهزه و تحلو !!!
*


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2012)

*قديما , كنت_دون أن ادرى_ أتخذ من العزلة اسلوباً لجذب انتباههم ,سأظهر لهم التجاهل ,لعل احدهم يلتفت , وكأننى اسأل بصمت وكبرياء , هل هناك حقا من يهتم ؟!
الآن , لم تعد العزلة استراتيجية للحصول على شيئ ما او جذب انتباه احدهم , بل صارت اسلوب دائم , حتى أننى حقا لا أود جذب انتباه حداً , وكأننى فقدت شهيتى فى إستقبال الحب !*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

*أصعب مافى كل طريق بدايته .. فقط أن نبدأ .. و لكن أين نقطة البداية لنتخطاها .. أنجهل البدايات ؟ أم نتجاهلها لصعوبتها ؟ ما بين الجهل و التجاهل هوة واسعة و لكن النتيجة واحدة .. إننا لازلنا قابعين فى أماكننا لا نحرك ساكنًا و نرى العمر يجرى فنكتفى بالتلويح له لوداعه*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يونيو 2012)

_*كل ما احلم بحاجة من الصعب انها تتحق 

ومازال بداخلى احلام اتمنى تبقى حقيقه
*_​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2012)

اصعـــب أحســـــاس هـــــو:
أن تحــــاول نسيـــان شخــــص  
و أنــت فـــي قـــرارتــك تتمنــــى أن يتــــذكـــــرك​


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

*كمن تعلًم القيادة, ولا يمتلك سيارة .... أمتلك طاقة, مع ايقاف التنفيذ !​​*


----------



## white.angel (10 يونيو 2012)

*مللت كل شئ*
*الحديث .. النقاش .. العلاقات .. الناس*
*مللت كل شئ 
 مكرر .. مزيف .. غير ملون
*
*اشعر وكأن الحياه بارده وجامده .. *
*وكأن الحياه قد فارقتها الحياه ..!!*
​


----------



## treaz (10 يونيو 2012)

نفسى اعرف مالى علشان بجد ارتاح لكن اعماقى متخفية ولا تريد ان تكشف نفسها ليه


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

مهما تباينت مشاعرى على مدار اليوم , فهى لا تتغير ابدا فى ذلك الوقت ,ليلا, قبل النوم , حيث انا والوحدة وجها لوجه , انا وافكارى المعقدة, وهمومى , واحتياجاتى , وأنًاتى التى لا انطق بها !​


----------



## the shepherd (10 يونيو 2012)

نعم احيا وحيداً في عمق بحر الحياة , و لكن عزائي الوحيد انها افضل بما لا يقاس من اللهو معهم علي الشاطئ .​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2012)

انا تعبت من الموضوع دة 
هو مكتوب عليه من برا ممنوع الفرح ولا ايه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

عندما يحدوني الحزن من بعيد..
أرسم لوحتي الضاحكه من جديد ..
وأنسي كل حزن وأفرح ومحبتي تعيدني طفل وليد ..
وأركل الاحزان بقدمي وأحتضن الفرح فيصير الفرح من فرحي سعيد..
وأرنم وأرنم للحياه وبخدمتي أصير لحننا فى أجمل نشيد ..
لك يارب المجد كل المجد ومجدك سعدي الوحيد ..
بمحبتك منحتني السعاده وفرح عن قلبي وعن روحي لا يحيد ..
أتراقص وسط زرعات النخيل ..وظلك يرافقني وقلبي بين يداك شهيد ..
رأيت كل فرح الدنيا ..وكيف لا أفرح وأنت أبتي أهديتني العمر الجديد ..
بداية العمر لا حون فيها ..وكيف الحزن وأنت رفيقي أنت مخلصي ..فكيف أكون وحيد..


----------



## white.angel (10 يونيو 2012)

*عجباً لنا*
*ننقل دائماً*
*الشعر .. والرومانسيه .. والفرح .. والحب*
*ولكن ..*
*عندما يتيح لنا ان نكتب بأقلامنا .. *
*فلا نتحدث سوى عن الالم .. *
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عجباً لنا*
> *ننقل دائماً*
> *الشعر .. والرومانسيه .. والفرح .. والحب*
> *ولكن ..*
> ...



شكلك مع مشاركة دكتوره شقاوه ..

ان الموضوع دا مكتوب ع بابه للألم فقط ..

يا عم الدنيا لسا بخير .. ربنا موجود ..


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

ما اسهل الحديث عن الفرح والمرح والضحك وإلقاء النكات وان نرتدى ما نشاء من الأقنعة الزائفة, العالم ملئ بأؤلائك الهاربين من آلامهم , الألم الشخصى هو اكثر ما يستحق الأنصات , أكثر ما نتوق للتعبير عنه , اكثر ما يقربنا من الآخرين , مقياس صداقتى مع شخص ما هو مدى انفتاحه معى للتعبير عن ألمه واعماقه !!


----------



## soul & life (10 يونيو 2012)

تمنيت كثيرا ان يكون جرحى من الحياة وقسوة الايام وليس الاشخاص فكل شخصفى حياتى 

اصابنى بجرح .


----------



## soul & life (10 يونيو 2012)

*علمتنى الحياة ان اتقبل قسوة الايام بهدوء وصبر... ترافقنى وحدتى وينجاينى صمتى اصبحت استمتع بالصمت والوحدهعندما اكتشفت ان الخداع والرياء يملىء القلووب !!!!!*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*لم أٌكمل عشرة أيام ، ادعو الله بالحصول على وظيفة أعول بها من أعولهم
وإذ به يٌنعم عليا بأفضل مماتوقعت 
كم انت عظيم يا الله !

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

ويعني ايه تبكي ودموعك تنزل ومحدش حاسس بيك
ويعني ايه تطلب وتطلب وتتمنى وتلاقي نفسك جثه 
ويعني ايه تقول بكره احلى تلاقي بعد بكره ده بميت يوم اوحش ولساتك بتقول بكره احلى
ويعني ايه تعيش وانت جواك ميت سؤال مش لاقيلهم جواب ولا عارف تنسى اسئلتك دي
ويعني ايه تلاقي  نفسك جوه حفره فيها ظلمه بس وانت جوه الملايين والشمس طول اليوم بتحرق فيك
ويعني ايه ويعني ويعني ايه... غير انك ولا حاجه في الدنيا دي ومستني ولا حاجه دي تحصل...


----------



## bob (10 يونيو 2012)

*ليه الواحد مطلوب منه الفرح و الضحك قدام الناس و في ضهرهم يؤرقه الحزن ؟!
*


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

يا له من امر مثير للعجب , استيقظت ولا اتذكر اى تفاصيل من هذا الحلم , إلا ان تأثيره على مشاعرى مازال قائما ! هكذا هى الأحلام تتحكم فى مزاجنا حتى دون ان نتذكرها !


----------



## bob (11 يونيو 2012)

*اصبحت الوحده جليسي الوحيد و كلما تكلمت معها لا اسمع سوي صدي صوتي
*


----------



## the shepherd (11 يونيو 2012)

تدور معظم كتاباتي حول الالم و ذلك ببساطة بسبب العلاقة القوية التي تربطني به ,
فانا احبه عندما يكون معلمي و مرشدي نحو النضج و اعشقه عندما يكون ذلك الطفل الخائف الضعيف الذي يلتمس فيا الامان .
فكيف اتوقف عن الحديث عنه و هو من يدفعني دوماً نحو " الافضل "​


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2012)

ربى والهى ينبوع الحياة انت اعطيتنا الحياة

ونحن اهديناك الخطيه سامحنى على قسوة قلبى وهوانى فى محبتك

ارجوك ربى اغفر لى ذنوبى مهما كانت بشعه فاْنا شخصا عليل القلب

بغيض النظر لا املك شيئا من صفاتك الجميله لا املك سوا ان اقف امامك

منحنى الراْس اتوسل اليك واطلب منك ان تقترب منى وتلمس قلبى بيمينك

فانت اب حنون واله معين تنقذنا من شدائدنا وتنجينا وتعفو عنا بالرغم غلاظة

قلوبنا فانت رجاءنا ليس لنا غيرك فانت ابونا والهنا ملكنا ومالك الكون

سامحنا  واعفو عنا يارب فنحن ولادكالاشقياء وانت الاب الحنون.


----------



## bob (12 يونيو 2012)

*لماذا دائما ما تنتهي الاحلام بكوابيس و ليس نهايات سعيدة مفرحة ؟!
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2012)

*لماذا يتعجب المجتمع علي عيب اخلاقي واحد  
بيمنا يملك المجتمع جميع العيوب متفرقه بين افراده ؟
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *ليه الواحد مطلوب منه الفرح و الضحك قدام الناس و في ضهرهم يؤرقه الحزن ؟!
> *



علشان لو هو كل الى جواه حزن و قدر ببسمته و ضحكته انه يفرح شخص تانى  هيبقا ده سبب ليه هو انه يفرح..لفرحت التانى.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> علشان لو هو كل الى جواه حزن و قدر ببسمته و ضحكته انه يفرح شخص تانى  هيبقا ده سبب ليه هو انه يفرح..لفرحت التانى.



فعلا...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لماذا يتعجب المجتمع علي عيب اخلاقي واحد *​
> *بيمنا يملك المجتمع جميع العيوب متفرقه بين افراده ؟*​


 
علشان المجتمع بيبص على الشاظيه الى فى عين الأخر و مش شايف الخشبه الى فاقعا عينه...


----------



## Critic (12 يونيو 2012)

علمت مؤخرا ان ما يطلق عليه "مرارة" او "حرقة" هى ::: غضب + حزن
والسؤال هو : لماذا لا احرز اى تقدم إلا فى اكتشاف جوانب اخرى عن التعاسة والمشاعر المريرة ؟! 
لماذا لا احظى بأى اكتشافات عن السعادة او الحب ! لماذا يا رب ؟!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

من الغباء ان تعرف اخطائك و تكررها اما لغرض فى نفسك او لتجاهلك النتائج و فى كل الاحوال نصطدم بنتيجة واحدة و هى الفشل


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

ليس جيداا من يخطئ نفس الخطأ مرتين
أفضل منه من يخطئ ويتعلم من خطأه ولا يكرره
والأفضل من الأثنين من يتعلم من أخطاء غير ويتلاشاها كي لا يخطئ مثلها​


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2012)

*عجباً لك يا امرآه .. 
كلما صالحناها تعاند .. 
وكلما عاتبناهـا تعاند .. 
وكلما تركناهـا تعانـد .. 
عنود ترفض ان يكون لها قائد .. 
وتريد ان يكون قانونها هو السائد .. 
فرحك ناقص وحزنك زائد .. 
حتى دفاك بارد ..
كفاك يا حياه .. كفاك منا ..*​


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2012)

*اعتزلت عن العالم فتاْلمت وعاينت الكثير .... وعندما ادركت كم ما عانيته واردت الاندماج والانفتاح على العالم  وجدت ان العزله تفرض نفسها وبقوة واشعرت ان العزله افضل بكثير من الانفتاح  والاندماج مع اشخاص يتغلب عليهم الرياء والنفاق*
*اصبحت مدمنة للعزله  ومتيمه بالوحده .*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> علمت مؤخرا ان ما يطلق عليه "مرارة" او "حرقة" هى ::: غضب + حزن
> والسؤال هو : لماذا لا احرز اى تقدم إلا فى اكتشاف جوانب اخرى عن التعاسة والمشاعر المريرة ؟!
> لماذا لا احظى بأى اكتشافات عن السعادة او الحب ! لماذا يا رب ؟!


 



الشعور بالحزن يجعلنا نغوص فى العمق الانسان عندما يشعر بحزن  والم داخله بيغوص فى اعماق اعماقه ويكتشف الكثير والكثير .... لكن السعاده بيكون شعور وقتى محدود وغير عميق بالمره فالسعاده نشعر بيها ونحصل عليها بسهوله .....اذا اهديتك شوب عصير ساقع فى جو حر نار هتشعر بالسعاده هههه  ........
لكن الحزن والالم هذه المشاعر المؤلمه  لا نشعر بها الا بعد معاناة ومن خلال هذا الشعور نغوص فى العمق  .
الرب يفرح قلبك ويمنحك محبه وفرح وسلام.


----------



## Critic (14 يونيو 2012)

متى ستمتلئ تلك الفجوة الموجودة داخلى ؟!


----------



## bob (14 يونيو 2012)

*بداخلي اشياء كثيرة اخاف البوح بها لئلا تفقد معناها
*


----------



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2012)

*كنت اظن ان الحلم هو ذاك الذى نراه عند نومنا*
*ولكنى اكتشفت ان الحلم .. هو ذاك الذى يمنعنا من ان ننام حتى نحققه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

* حينما نقرر ان نقول لهم عما بخاطرنا من اشواق*

*
 نجدهم يتصرفون معانا باسلوب 
*

*يجعلنا ندفن تلك المشاعر في قبور قلبنا*

*
 فالي متي نظل في ذاك الصمت القاتل ؟*


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2012)

*ليس لي يا خالقي الجبار أن أفهم قصدك , فغبي أنا يا قدوس والحكمة عندك *


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

ليتك يا حلمي الصغير تظل حلما امام عيوني
ولا تتحقق يوما كي لا اخسرك كما خسرت من قبلك


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (16 يونيو 2012)

*عندما تذوب الأنا في بحر من الذوات*
*و تغرق المصلحة في خضم الممكنات*
*اجد هوائي تعطر بالحب و التضحيات*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ليتك يا حلمي الصغير تظل حلما امام عيوني
> ولا تتحقق يوما كي لا اخسرك كما خسرت من قبلك


تعرفي اني بكيت مع كلامك ده
الدنيا دي خلت كل الاحلام كوابيس ووجع..لازم يبقى حلم زي الكلمه وبس ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

_يا له من زمن لا يرحم من لا يفهمه..
ويا له من زمن يقسى علينا في  الوقت اللذي نحتاج 
فيه ل حضن دافئ يعوضنا قسوة هذا الزمن..
وياله من زمن يعيش به اناس تجردت قلوبهم من الرحمه..
وامتلكو ألسنه كالسيوف ...كلما رمت بكلمة تركت دماء 
وجروحا لا تداويها كل الازمنه..
كم اتمنى ان اقابل هذا الزمن لاحكي له ما بي 
..
لعله يشفق عليا ..ويخرجني من قائمة ضحاياه..
ربما استطيع ان اتنفس من جديد..

من ارشيف ذكرياتي...
_​


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2012)

*و تبقي قدامي و مش عارف اكلمك !!
*


----------



## SamirAzar (16 يونيو 2012)

يا رب نور عقلي حتى أزداد إيماناً.


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2012)

*الي متي سيستمر هذا الوضع ؟!
*


----------



## Critic (16 يونيو 2012)

هناك من يتألم لأنه "مرفوض" , اما انا فأتألم لأننى لست "مُختار" , او على الأقل لا اشعر بهذا !
احساس ان أكون "محبوباً" و "مختاراً" يغذى اعماقى بطريقة ما
وقد مضى وقت طويل جدا منذ اخر مرة شعرت بذلك الأحساس , حتى اننى بالكاد اتذكره
اشعر ان اشياء كثيرة بداخلى على وشك التلاشى, فقدت كل شهية ,وصارت الحياة بلا معنى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

الخوف احساس غبى .. و الاغبى اما تخاف و متلاقيش حد يطمنك !


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

تعلمت ان اكتم احساسي بك
فكلما اعلنته كلما تألمت منك


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يونيو 2012)

*
نفسى الناس تنضف قلوبها 
وكفاية بقى قرف و جهل
*​


----------



## soul & life (18 يونيو 2012)

*الشعور بالاحباط يمتلكنى فلا اعلم كيف اتخلص منه وكل شىء فى عالمى يدعو للاحباط  فعندما تصمت تحبط وعندما تتكلم  تحبط اكثر واذا رجعت بذاكرتك الاليمه للخلف .... تتذكر معاناتك فى هذة الحياة  تموت الف مره حزنا واْلما .*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2012)

شكلى مش هعرف اعمل اى حاجه من اللى كنت بحلم بيهم :smil13::smil13:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

للحظات تملكني احساس مؤلم
بان كل شئ امامي اصبح مظلم
وكأنه امر واقع وعليه بيه ان أسُلم

وفي لحظات تبدلت كل تلك المشاعر
وادركت ان الرب لن يتركني اغامر
وكل شئ هو بترتيب وسماح منه وبالامر
يهدأ البحر الهائج وتسكن الريح 

هذه هي قوة الهي العجيب المريح


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2012)

هجرت بعض احبتي طوعا لانني
رايت قلوبهم تهوئ فراقي
نعم اشتاق لهم ،، ولكن وضعت
كرامتي فوق اشتياقي​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (18 يونيو 2012)

*احب ان اكون وحيدا و لكن بين اصدقاء مخلصين*
*وحيدا بفكري فريدا بآرائي لا افرضها على احد*


----------



## bob (18 يونيو 2012)

*حيث تقودني اسير 
كفاية بقي اعتمدت علي نفسي كتير و في الاخر بلاقي كل الطرق مسدودة
*


----------



## soul & life (18 يونيو 2012)

*أحياناً أتمنى أن اصاب بفقدان ذاكرة ،،*


----------



## white.angel (19 يونيو 2012)

*ما اروع ان تكون جسداً بلا قلب*
*وما اقسى ان تعلم ان انتزاع هذا القلب مستحيل*
*نسيتهم بالفعل ... ولكنى لا اعرف ... *
*لِمَ عندما يمروا ببالى ... تسقط دموعى دون ان ادركها ...؟؟*
​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (19 يونيو 2012)

*يجب أن تتقدم دائما، لا تتوقف ابدا، تجنب الركود فهو الخطوة الاولى للتحرك الى الخلف و التحرك للخلف يخرجك عن المسار فإما ان تكهن او تفسد*


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2012)

اكتشفت اننى لم اكن احبهم , بل احب ما احصل عليه منهم !!


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

تصورت باني اهم ما لديهم
ولكن ادركت اني اخر احلامهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*قاله " يابا أية اللى أحسن من العسل ؟*
*قال : الخل لو كان ببلاش ...!!*
*( من نصائح أب بخيل جلدة ) *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

*كلما تئلم القلب و صرخ--------*
* كلما تعالت صوت الضحكات لتدارى  صراخ القلب.......*


----------



## the shepherd (19 يونيو 2012)

لم اواجه صعوبة يوماً في ان اصير افضل . لكني لم اجد يوماً ما يدفعني لأن اصير الافضل .


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (19 يونيو 2012)

*اضع روحي بين يدبك*
*ألمسنى بيد مغفرتك*
*اغرقني ببحر خلاصك*
*احفظنى من نسيانك*
*امنـحنـى    سـلامــك*
*ضمنـى الى خـرافـك*


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2012)

*اصبحت في دوامة لا استطيع معرفة بدايتها من نهايتها
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

يبدو لي كطفل صغير في تصرفاته
وهذا ما يجعلني اسرع واصالحه
فيتدلل علي وينظر لي بنظرته
يطير فيها العقل وترسم بسمه
فيمسك بيدي وبرغم قسوته
يتحنن علي ويطبع قبلته
انه طفلي الصغير الذي تمنيته


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2012)

إن كاَنْ الحُزنْ يِكُتب
لكتبت منْ حزنيِ قصص
وجعلت منْ رواَياتيِ كتب
ولكن حزنيِ دائماَ في قلبي ِ
اكبر منْْ كل الكلاَم
يعترض دقاَت نبضيِ
ويبقى صمْت 
إن كاَن حزُْنيِ شمس
لماَ فضْلت الظلاَم​


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

*اتحاشى اقلااامى .... اْخاف اْن تخط اشوااقى*

*وتبداْ فى كتابة اعترافااتى...فيعلو صوتى باْلمى وآهاتى*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (20 يونيو 2012)

*تملكنى حبك يا من لا حب اعظم من حبك*
*مستني  يد قدسك *
*فهالني حنان صوتك *
*ضمنى ا لى حصنك*
*حنبني من  يكرهك *


----------



## white.angel (20 يونيو 2012)

*عجباً لمجتمعَ يجدُ حياء في  كلآم الحب*
* يتلعثم فيَ حروفُه*
* يستسهُلَ اقِذرُ الكلآم . .*
* و يستصعُب آحلآه !*
* و يسبٌ و يشتمً ، و كآنه يشُربَ : مآء*
* و يغصَ .. عندمآ يفُكرً في*
* [ كلمُة حب ] . . !*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (20 يونيو 2012)

*خُلقَ اللسان لذكر الرب فلا يجب تدنيسه بذكر سواه*
*اذا احببنا ما نقول لن نقول الا كل جميل*


----------



## white.angel (21 يونيو 2012)

*ليس من الصعب ان يهزمنى احد ... بل من المستحيل ...!!!*
​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (21 يونيو 2012)

*احببت الحياة لما عرفتك و زادت قوتي اضعافا*
*فأنا بحبك قادر على نصرتك*
*فساعدني  *


----------



## white.angel (21 يونيو 2012)

*عجباً ... رساله واحده منهم*
*تكفى*
*لأن تجعلنا ننتفض*
*نتجمد .. 
لان نتذكر اشياءً كثيره نسيناها*
*ونبكى دموعنا بمراره كففناها*
*كل هذا ... ان وجدنا اسمهم على رساله لنا .....!!!*
​


----------



## soul & life (21 يونيو 2012)

*اغلقت ابواب مدينتى واقسمت ان لا ادع احد يجول فى شوارعها*
*ويهدم ويهين فى مشاعرى وتظل مدينتى لى وحدى ولدمعى* ...


----------



## the shepherd (21 يونيو 2012)

كم اتمن ان اكتشف اني اخدع نفسي و ان الشوق ما زال يحيا بداخلي هو و غيره من المشاعر التي اختبرتها يوماً .


----------



## bob (21 يونيو 2012)

*اصبح الحديث عن الحب كمن يتحدث عن اسطورة خيالية او درب من دروب الخيال
*


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2012)

لو قدر لي
 وعاد الزمان ثانية
لاخترتك موطنا لاحلامي
 وارتمي في احضانك
 كالطفل الصغير
  واعيد كتابة كل قصائدي واشعاري
  واختزل من عينيك الهامي
​


----------



## bob (21 يونيو 2012)

*شيء محير ان تظن انك تبحث عن شيء و في اخر الامر لا تعلم عما تبحث
*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

اذا كان بمقدورك ان تسعد شخص ما 

فلا تتردد ابدا في ذلك

حتي لا تندم فيما بعد علي ضياع الوقت وفقدان الشخص​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2012)

*سئمت الحياة !!!فكلما زادت عدد ايامى على الارض زادت معاناتى من البشر*
*تمنيت كثيرا ان يكون جرحى من الحياة وقسوة الايام وليس الاشخاص فكل شخص فى حياتى اصابنى بجرح ...*


----------



## نغم (22 يونيو 2012)

*ا*

ان الغرباء لايجرحون انهم الأقرباء يغرزون السكين ويغادرون،فماذا اقول اذاً هل يمكن. للمحبين ان يفعلوا. مالا لايجرأ الغرباء فعله؟ عجبي يازمن اتبدلت المعاني فيك ؟ام انا التي لاتصلح للتعايش فيك؟


----------



## bob (23 يونيو 2012)

*كيف يمكنك التعرف علي نفسك ؟!
*


----------



## Critic (23 يونيو 2012)

داخل رأسى المعقدة مليون فكرة , ومليون احساس متناقض , إلا اننى اعجز عن التعبير عما يجول بخاطرى , أهو عجز فى قدرتى عن التعبير , ام ان ما بداخلى لا يمكن التعبير عنه بالكلمات ؟!


----------



## the shepherd (23 يونيو 2012)

كثيراً ما اهرب من ذلك الدفئ الذي يزورني بين الحين و الاخر خوفاً من ان اعتاده  فاتحطم تحت وطئة الشتاء الابدي الذي اعتدت العيش فيه .​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2012)

* هناك بداخلي اشياء اود البوح بيها اليك
 ولكني كلما حدثتك نسيتها من نظره عينيك
 فاخبرني ماذا افعل كي بما لدي اخبرك
 فانا اسيره لنظره عيونك ولعذب صوتك*


----------



## soul & life (26 يونيو 2012)

*فى كل يوم يقتل احدهم شيئا داخلنا ولا يساعدهم سوانا*

*نحن من اجزنا لهم ... باسم المحبه يجرحونا*

*فتاْلمنا بصمت حتى اصبحنا كجثث تسير على الارض .*


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

كم اشتاق للايام الطفولة

حيث البراءة والبساطة في كل شئ​


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

طوال حياتى كنت احدثهم عن المسئولية , الا اننى لم اختبرها بنفسى الا مؤخرا !


----------



## bob (26 يونيو 2012)

*اول مرة من فترة اشاهد منظر الغروب و فجاة انتابني كثير من المشاعر و الاحاسيس  المتباينة
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2012)

*كم هو قاصى هذا الشعور-- عندما تفتح الميل و تجد رساله من خالك الذى فارق الحياه-- قد ارسلها لك فى عيد ميلادك و انت لم تراها و لم تتاح لك الفرصه ان ترض عليها فى حياته ----*


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

اجمل ما في الحياة ان تشعر بحب من حولك

سواء في التصرفات او في الكلمات او حتي في النظرات

فكلها مشاعر صادقة من قلوب نقية يملائها الحب ولا يوجد بها اي مكان للكراهية

ليتنا نصبح مثل هذه القلوب​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2012)

*ابوخ شىء لما تشترى جزمه شكلها حلو  و مريحه لما قصتها-- و بعد ما تقدى بيها يوم تلاقيها مموتاك و بردت صوابع رجلك و قشرت الجلد و عورتك!!.*
* تبقا عايز تقلع الجزمه و ترميها من شباك العربيه (*
* و تروح تشحت شبشب.. ادى اخرت الانتكه (*


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2012)

اقضى فى احلامى وتطلعاتى واشتياقاتى وقتا اكثر من التفكير فى واقعى !


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2012)

نفسي احس بامان في كل حاجه حواليا


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2012)

احلم باليوم الذى تدرك فيه سفينتى بر الأمان ,حتى اننى لا اعلم ماهية شعور "اخيرا وصلت" بل اتخيله !


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 يونيو 2012)

اعلم ان تعبي في تلك الأجازات المره هانت باقي شهرين وتعود الدراسه مجددا ولكن تلك الشهرين سيمروا ابطأ من كل السنه ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

احيانا نحتاج للبعد ولو لفترة قصيرة من الزمن

كي نشعر باهتمام من حولنا ​


----------



## bob (28 يونيو 2012)

*لماذا يُقابل تقدير الانسان بتجاهل وكأننا نَرخص في اعين الناس؟!
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يونيو 2012)

هل لازالت صورتى امامك فى كل لحظه
هل لازلتى تستشيرنى فى امور حياتك حتى وان كنت بعيد ؟
هل لازلت بداخلك ؟


----------



## Critic (29 يونيو 2012)

ما أصعب تلك الاوقات , التى تبدو فيها الحياة _بالنسبة إلى_ بلا معنى !


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2012)

عشقت البكاء فى ظل المطر 
حتى لا ترى الناس دموعى ..
حينها لن يحسبك الناس تبكي 
او حتى لن ترى دموعك..
ولا من يزيل آثار بكاءك
 لن تلجأ لإخفاء حزنك ولا لتزييف ابتسامة

​


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

ليس هناك من ينصت, وان انصت لن يفهم , تلك الاوقات التى تيقن فيها انك "منسى"


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2012)

*تزهد كل شئ حتى الفرح .. لا تشتاق أحد .. لا تشعر بشئ .. ولا تطمح للوصول لهدف بعينه .. تمشى فقط لتساير الحياة .. فتتنهى بظل انسان *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

*كتير  بننكون مخنوقين وحاسين اننا تايهين وبنكون نفسنا نعيط او نصرخ بصوت عالي  كتير اوى بتجيلنا فتره فعلا بنكون حاسين اننا لوحدنــا وبنخاف من اللي جاي  وبنفضل نفتكر كل حاجه  وحشه فاتت علينا ونفكر ف اللي جاي بصوره اوحش ع اساس  ان مفيش جديد حصل وان كل مالايام بتعدي الظروف بتبقي اوحش........لكن!!!!  يسوع حاسس بيك يمكن انت دلوقتى مش حاسس  بطبطبته عليك بس قريب هتحس وهتسمع  صوته*
​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (1 يوليو 2012)

انا كنت عايز اشاركم فرح قلبي و سعادتي بقربي منه
و لكن لقيت كميه من الحزن و الشجن غير عادى ابدا
ارجو ان ينظر الكل داخل قلبه و سيجد ما يغير حالته بالكامل
سيجد الرب ساكنا فيه و ينتظر ان تطلبه
اطلبوه و اجتهدوا في طلبه
و دعوا اعمالكم تعكس طلبكم
و ستجدوا الاستجابة سريعة جدا 
تقبلوها كما هي
تقلبوا كل ما يأتي به لأنه الخير
حتى لو كان غير ما نتوقعه
فيكفي انه رد منه لكي نسعد به
افرحوا افرحوا لأنه بيرد عليكم
هناك الملايين غيركم لا يعرفون الطريق اليه
انتم انتم المحظوظون فاسعدوا بذلك


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2012)

* my life is film Hindi *


----------



## bob (2 يوليو 2012)

*لست اعلم ماذا افعل و لكني احاول 
*​


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2012)

اتمنى ان يتوقف الزمن لفترة طويلة كفاية لأستريح من حياتى, بكل تفاصيلها البائسة


----------



## white.angel (3 يوليو 2012)

*تـعـــلـمتٌ مــنـكَ زمــــانى الـعــجـــــيـب ..
 إنــى ، وإن طــــال عٌـمــــرى ، غــريــب !!
 إذا الصٌـــــبـحٌ يٌشـــــرقٌ ..
 يـــأتِ المــغـــيـب !!
 إذا الطــــيـرٌ يشــــدو ..
 يـعـــلٌ النــحـــــيـب !!
 إذا مــا بــرئـنـــــا ..
نـَنـــسَ الطــــبــيـب..*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

*كـم هـي قـاسيـة هـذه الـدنـيـا..ولــكـن ليـسـت أشـد قســوة مـن قـلوب الـبشر...بـشـر أحيــاء لـكنـهم ميــتو الإحسـاس
 والـشعـور بالآخـريـن..مشـاعـرهـم مـزيفـة.. أقـوالـهـم  كــاذبـه..قـلـوبهـم قـاسيـة بـشدة الحـجـر لا بـل أشـد قـسـوة..لا  أستـطيـع وصـفـهـم فـأنا فـي عــالـم غــريـب لــم أجــد لـه مثـيـل*
​


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

*امنية حياتى ..... انى افتح بطيخه الاقى فيها سودانى*
*كله لب لب كدة :'(*
​


----------



## Critic (6 يوليو 2012)

أصبح كل شيئ يتسم بالجدية والعبوث !
افتقد بشدة ,اللهو والمرح, تلك الأوقات التى كنت اطلق فيها العنان لطفلى الداخلى ,حيث أختبر "الإستمتاع" واسترضاء احتياجى للعب


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (6 يوليو 2012)

كل ما نتمناه موجود بداخلنا و لكن نحتاج ليد تساعدنا لإخراجة فلنمسك بيده و هي كفيله لعمل كل شئ جميل بحياتنا
يا ابتى لا تترك يدي ابدا مهما عملت لأنى مخطئ و لكن اليك اتوب
حبي و طلبى هما املي 
و انت الرحيم الذي لا يترك ابنه ابدا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يوليو 2012)

قد أحتاج لسماع صوتك ..للشعور بنبضك..لكن أستمحيني عذرا..فربما يجدر بي الرحيل عنك ..فأنت صرت قاسي جدا ..قاسي لدرجه تجعل قسوتك تدمرني وتجعلني أبكي من وقع كلماتك فى قلبي ..وان كانت ليست لي..!!


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (7 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> قد أحتاج لسماع صوتك ..للشعور بنبضك..لكن أستمحيني عذرا..فربما يجدر بي الرحيل عنك ..فأنت صرت قاسي جدا ..قاسي لدرجه تجعل قسوتك تدمرني وتجعلني أبكي من وقع كلماتك فى قلبي ..وان كانت ليست لي..!!


 

احساسك و اسلوبك رقيقة جدا و جذابه للروح 
و افكار تجليها لنا لكى نتمعن فيها


----------



## Critic (7 يوليو 2012)

اخشى اننى فقدت قدرتى على الإنجذاب او حتى التعلق العاطفى ! اتنمى ان تخيب طنونى !


----------



## white.angel (7 يوليو 2012)

*عجباً فعلى الرغم من ان لا يتفق اثنان فى التفكير*
*الا ان الجميع يتشاركون بنفس المشاعر ...*
*لم اعد اثق بأحد ... لم اعد احب احد ... لم اعد اشعر بالحياه ... *
*ولكن عجباً لنا جميعاً ... كيف لن نثق بأحد ولن نحب احد...*
*كيف ستعمل الخيانه دون سذاجتنا ... هل تستقيل الخيانه ؟*
​


----------



## bob (7 يوليو 2012)

*ربما اصبحت فاقد القدرة علي معرفة احاسيسي و مشاعري ما هي او سببها
*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2012)

عندما قرئت تفاصيلك ادركت باننى جاهل فى مناهج الانوثه !


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*


مقتنعة أننى لآبد أن أكون سعيدهـ .. متفآئلة .. وآثقة


لكنهـ مؤلم أن تقتنع بمبدأ أشد آلإقتنآع وتعجز عن تنفيذهـ​ وآلأشد ألمــاً .. ذآكـ آلإكتشآف أنكـ لآ تملكـ أحيآناً آلسيطرهـ على مجريآت حيآتكـ 



*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

*اكره علمى المسبق بالأشياء .. فبرغم انها تثبت لى مقدار ذكائى .. إلا انها تحطم ما تبقى لدى من أمل فى كونى مخطئة فى فهم ما يحدث حولى .. و ياليتنى أخطئ .. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2012)

بين برودة الشتاء واوراق الخريف  وحرارة الصيف ونسمات الربيع تأخذني قدماي تهرول بي إلى أين؟ لا اعرف لا  ادري سوى انني بدأت أرى نفسي تحتضن فراشات الربيع.. تعانق ثلوج الشتاء  تصافح أوراق الخريف تنتشر لشمس الصيف ترقص تحت زخات المطر تمنيت لو عدت  لطفولتي اعبث بدميتي ابني بيتا 
وأغرس حلما .وابتسم لغدي..​


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

مشاعرى كالمد والجزر , بين ليلة تكاد تقتلنى فيها الأشواق , واخرى لا اشعر فيها بطعم أى شيئ !


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*ولسه بسألك ليه يا دنيا معذبانا
ليه دايما على احاسيسنا معلمانا
خفى ولا حتى حنى ده احنا بشر 
بلاش قساوه لنفارقك ونقول قدر ..وعجبى !!!*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (8 يوليو 2012)

مَآ أصعَب أَن تَشعُر بِـ أَنَك ثَقِيل عَلى مَن تُحب


----------



## soul & life (9 يوليو 2012)

*فى الليل تئن القلوب وتتلوى  وجعا على اوتار الذاكرة .....فى الليل تذبل الجفون وتتدلى دمعات العيون  وتتجلى الجروح ....*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2012)

*لا تحتاجُ النساء لـِ قلوبِ الرجال ~ بقدرِ ما تحتاجُ لـِ مواقفهم*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (9 يوليو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *لا تحتاجُ النساء لـِ قلوبِ الرجال ~ بقدرِ ما تحتاجُ لـِ مواقفهم*


 


مواقف الرجال هي ما تعبير عنهم
و ليس ما يخرج من بين حروف كلماته


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

*,.
* 
 [FONT=&quot]تأتى لحظآت أنغلق بهـآ على ذآتى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أبحث بدآخلهآ عن نفسى

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لأٍفآجئ بهـآ تغلق أبوآبهـآ .. حتى بوجهى أنآ[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وتتركـ لآفتة صغيرة ... 
" مغلق حتى أشعآرِ آخر "




*.،*
[/FONT]​ 
​


----------



## soul & life (10 يوليو 2012)

*رايت المجهول يغزو بلادى ... اراكى يا بلادى فى لباسا جديد ولا ادرى ما هو الوصف المناسب للباس مثل هذا ... منقوش بالكدب والتزوير وتحكمه المصالح  والاقاويل ... يتاْلق بالتشدد والوعيد للكفرة والمتبرجين ... اهذا هو لباسك الجديد؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2012)

ليتني استطيع ان اقلعك ايها القلب من بين ضلوعي
فانت السبب في ذاك الانين الكامن داخلي وتلك الدموعي
ليتني ما سمحت لك بالغرام
فما حصدت منها الا الالم
واصبحت بها مريض اعاني


----------



## bob (13 يوليو 2012)

*لا اعلم لماذا لا استطيع نسيان ما قد مضي مني ؟!
هل لقوة ذاكرتي ام لضعف ارادتي و حنيني له !!
*


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)

الآن اختبرت الوصول لأقصى مراحل الضغط العصبى , وعلمت المعنى الحقيقى ل "التورط"


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (14 يوليو 2012)

كلما اعتقدت ان القلق زال و الاستقرار على الباب

وجدت ان الباب اساسا لم يكن موجود


----------



## white.angel (18 يوليو 2012)

*عندما تتفق كل المواقف والظروف معاً*
*لتنتج لى يوماً .... لا يحتمل *
*حينها اعرف ان الحياه تغار منى ..... وتحاول سرقة بسمتى*
*ولكن هيهات p:*
​


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

*اعتزلت  وابتعدت عن اخطائى.... لكن نتائجها لم تعتزلنى بعد,*


----------



## bob (18 يوليو 2012)

*و ماذا بعد ؟!
*


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*تحملت الكثير  قسوة , ظلم , جحود , .... وسامحتهم كثيرا والتمست لهم الاعذار مرارا وتكرار ا...لكن حينما اعلن قلبى اغلاق ابوابه , كان ذلك بمثابة اعلان موت هذه الشخصيات بالنسبة لى .*


----------



## white.angel (19 يوليو 2012)

*لا احد يصبح صغيراً بالسؤال عن المغفره ...
 والشخص الذى يغفر دائماً له قلب كبير ... *
*وللأسف ... 
كثيرون منا صغار فى اعين انفسهم .. 
وقلوبهم اضيق من ان تحوى انفسها ....!!!!*
​


----------



## forgive forget (19 يوليو 2012)

*حاسه ان انا مش طايقه خطيبي ومخنوقه منه ع الاخر ع الاخر ع الاخر  ع الاخر و حاسه نفسي مقهورره منه قوي ومش عارفه اتكلم ومش لاقيه حد اتكلم معاه لانه مش بيقدر مشاعري *
​


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*عجيبة هى الحياة نستمر دائما فى بناء وترتيب المستقبل وننسى تماما انه فى لحظه ما ....بينتهى كل شىء كل شىء .... الموت هو الحقيقه الوحيده  المؤكده فى الحياة وكل شىء قابل للزوال .*


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

قلق من المستقبل.....رغم كل الاشياء الجميلة التي فعلها الرب معي، إﻻ ان القلق ﻻزال معي.....وإن كنت احاول ان اتناسى التفكير في هذا...واستمتع بيومي....وارمي رهاني على الرب....

لكن برضو سخطي على الإيمان القبطي بالخرافات...وانحرافي إلى الالحاد (عملياً) لبضعة شهور....يجعلني قبل ان اتكل على الرب في شيء....اسأل نفسي 100 مرة (بطريقة الوسواس)....هل انا فعلت دوري تماماً قبل ان اتكل على الرب، ام اني اخذها حجة للكسل، ثم ساندم بعد ذلك؟


----------



## white.angel (20 يوليو 2012)

*الزواج ... هو مفترق طرق ... *
*اما ان ندخل منه الى سعاده دائمه .... نستحقها *
*واما ان يدخلنا الى انتظار طويل لا ينتهى ...*
* الى انتظار الحب ... الذى لا يحق له ان يأتى بعد ذلك ....!!*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

***

*​ *" آلنومـ "*​ *مش عآرفة ليه بخآف من آلنوم*​ *بحس إنه شئ غير مرغوب فيه ومع ذلكـ مفروض عليآ*​ *لحظة .. بفضل طول آليوم أتنآسآهـآ وفى آلآخر بستسلم ليهآ لمجرد وصولى لليوم آلتآلى*​ *مجرد محطــة ......

*​ *يمكن دهـ لإنه .. " آلموت آلصغير " ,, *​ *وبيفكرنى بـ " آلموت آلكبير " ورهبتهـ ..!*​ *بيفكرنى بآلنهآية آلكبيرة .. إللى مآينفعش يكون فيهآ أى محطآت ..!*​ *آلإنسآن كتير مش بيربط بين رفضه وقبوله للأشيآء وبين أسبآبهآ آلحقيقية ..*​ *أسبآب بتكون فى عقله آلبآطن .. مستخبية فى ركن بعيــد منه*​ *أو بمآ يسمى .. " آلغرفة آلسودآ "*​ *غرفه مليآآآنة بآلكرآكيب .. زى أى غرفة كرآكيب*​ *منهآ كرآكيب ملهآش أى لآزمة زآحمة علينآ حيآتنآ ولآزم نتخلص منهآ*​ *ومنهآ آلكرآكيب إللى لو عرفنآ نعيد إستخدآمهآ صح .. *​ *هتفيدنآ كتير .. ويمكن تغير حيآتنآ كلهآ ...!

*​ *.............................يآ ترى إمتى هرتب آلغرفة آلسودآ بتآعتى ..؟

*​ ***

*...{ من خرآبيشى آلقديمة ...
بس عشت إنهآردهـ حآلة رجعتنى ليهآ ..!*
*​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> قلق من المستقبل.....رغم كل الاشياء الجميلة التي فعلها الرب معي، إﻻ ان القلق ﻻزال معي.....وإن كنت احاول ان اتناسى التفكير في هذا...واستمتع بيومي....وارمي رهاني على الرب....
> 
> لكن برضو سخطي على الإيمان القبطي بالخرافات...وانحرافي إلى الالحاد (عملياً) لبضعة شهور....يجعلني قبل ان اتكل على الرب في شيء....اسأل نفسي 100 مرة (بطريقة الوسواس)....هل انا فعلت دوري تماماً قبل ان اتكل على الرب، ام اني اخذها حجة للكسل، ثم ساندم بعد ذلك؟



شكراً Secret_flower

بس انا تتنازعني حاجتين دلوقتي:

الايمان والاتكال على الرب، وده مطلوب كما يبدو....واحياناً مغري في ظل صعوبات الحياة...
والخوف من السقوط في الخرافات وانتظار امال كاذبة...كما يفعل متدينين كثيرين....وانتظر وعداً لم يعد به الرب....انما فقط ظنناه هكذا في محاوﻻتنا لتخفيف معاناتنا


----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)

لم اكن اعلم ان جروح ذكريات الطفولة المؤلمة لم تلتئم إلى الآن !
بعد كل تلك السنين لم اتحرر بعد, مازلت لم اغفر لمن اساءوا إلىً , لقد طفت تلك الآلام على السطح من جديد !


----------



## bob (21 يوليو 2012)

*مش عارف هو اتوبيس كام ؟ بيودي فين ؟*


----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)

البكاء الداخلى , هى حالة يبكى فيها كل شيئ فيا ما عدا عينى !


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يوليو 2012)

*كل فترة نحتاج لبعض الجنون .. لتكسير قانون ما أو حاجز ما بداخلنا .. لنشعر بأننا لازلنا على قيد الحياة *


----------



## tina mmm (22 يوليو 2012)

يمكن ايوة معايش
لكن فى حبة هعيش
يمكن ايوة مايكفيش
لكن عمرى لية هعيش
يمكن ضعفى من جوة
لكنى هاخد من ربى القوة
انى لية اعيش
واقعد عندة مميش
ادينى ربى القوة
اكونلك بقلبى من جوة


----------



## Critic (23 يوليو 2012)

التعبير عما يجول بداخلى غاية لا تدركها الكلمات !


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)

_*الواقعية مٌرة كالدواء... لكن كم من دواء يأتى بعده الشفاء *_


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

*إقلع غماك يا تور وارفض تلف*​*إكسر تروس الساقية و اشتم وتف*​*قال : بس خطوة كمان .. وخطوة كمان*​*يا اوصل نهاية السكة يا البير تجف*​


----------



## soul & life (24 يوليو 2012)

*اى دواء هذا الذى سيشفى  الاموات !!!!!!*

*اى كلام هذا الذى سيطيب الخواطر ويسكن الاوجاع !!!*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أحلم أن أجد بدآخلى مسآحة .. أضع بهآ كل مخلفـآت روحى وأغلقهآ 
وأقذف بآلمفتآح من أقرب نآفذهـ

​ لكن .. *لمآذآ دآئماً أستيقظ فى حجرهـ بلآ نوآفذ *..!


*
.،*
​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​


----------



## white.angel (24 يوليو 2012)

*لأول مره ... اختبر كيفيه الاحساس*
*بالأعجاب بشخص ... بفكر ... *
*كيف برغم ان الكثيرين حولك ... 
الا انك لا ترى سوى حركاته الطفوليه*
*وكلماته الذكيه ومواضيعه الرجوليه المليئه بحكمه ملايين السنوات ...
 على الرغم من صغره ....*

*لا بأس فهو احساس جديد .... ومختلف ....*
*الا وان العلاقه العاطفيه هى العلاقه الوحيده ... *
*التى يجب ان تًُدار بالعقل فقط

**حذار يا قلبى .... فهذا للعقلاء فقط *
​


----------



## the shepherd (24 يوليو 2012)

بعد كل تلك الخبرات و التجارب و الالم و النضج الذي صحبها 
لازلت ذلك الطفل الذي يتمني الاشياء فقط ليرفضها متي صارت واقعاً​


----------



## tina mmm (24 يوليو 2012)

يارب فعلا انت الحصن الذى يشتهى فية الجلوس فاعنى ياربى ان اجلس معك طوال حياتى كى اشبع من حبك الفياض


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2012)

وحتى لو كتبت عن ضيقى وعجزى , من سيشعر ! وحتى لو ادعى احدهم انه يشعر لن اصدقه  وان ادعيت تصديقته !
سحقا لتلك الحياة البائسة


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2012)

لا اعلم الى الآن ما الربط بين :
ابتعادى عن النوم (رغم حاجتى اليه) :: عندما اشعر بالوحدة او الألم !!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*أين سطوة النسيان حين نشتهيه ؟؟*


----------



## bob (25 يوليو 2012)

*ليه دايما بنهرب من الواقع بدل مواجهته ؟!
*


----------



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)

*لماذا تحيطنا الاسئله من كل صوب وحدب*
*وكأن الاجابات لملمت انفسها *
*وتركت العقل يلهث عنها ليروى ظمأ المعرفه ...!*
​


----------



## tina mmm (26 يوليو 2012)

يارب ياعالم بحالى انا سايبة فى ايديك ايامى ارجوك وجهها بطريقتك للطريق الللى من ايديك


----------



## tina mmm (26 يوليو 2012)

يارب لن اتركك ان لم تباركنى فاعطنى ربى توجيهاتك لسفينتى


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أصدق آلأحآسيس .. هى آلتى تعجز آلكلمآت عن وصفهآ
وأصعب آلدموع .. هى آلتى تعجز آلعين عن لفظهآ
وأغلى إبتسآمة .. هى آلتى يرسمهآ شخص فى قمة ألآمهـ ليحجب بهآ دموعهـ آلمتحجرة 

ويقول ببسآطة : أنآ بخير ...

 

*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2012)

*سأكتب علي قلبي مغلق للتعديلات
سأغير كل شئ فيه حتي صوت الدقات
لان كل شئ جميل به قد مــــــــــــــــات
واصبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح .....
الحب ,, الصدق ,, المشاعر .... مجرد كلمـــــات 


*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يوليو 2012)

*و لازال بكلمة يٌحيينى .. و يٌشعل قلبى من جديد ...*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2012)

مبقاش حد بيحس بحد ولا حد عايز يفهم حد !!​


----------



## the shepherd (27 يوليو 2012)

بعد محاولات كثيرة لأنهاء ذلك الطريق اكتشفت اخيراً ان " النضج " هو الرحلة التي لا نهاية لها​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*بكره هيبكي عليا الغالي .. بكره الفرصه اكيد جياااااااااالي*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

ياليت الطفولة تعود يوما​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

*يـا مشرط ألجـــراح أمـــانه علـــيك *
*وانت ف حشـايا تبص من حواليك*
*فيه نقطه سوده فى قلبى بدأت تبان*
*شيلها كمان ... والفضل يرجع ليك*
*عجبى !!!!!*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2012)

اخبرني
ماذا اقول حينما يسألون عنك ؟
فأنت معي وليس معي
لا أردك هل سيأتي يوما وتصبح لي ؟
لا أدري فكل شئ أصبح غير واضح الملامح
لقد ضللت طريقي فيك وتهت مني
اخبرني
أأنت من أحببته ووعدني بالبقاء الي جواري ؟
اخبرني من أنت الان
أم انك شخصا اخر لماكن اعرفه ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

عجبتني كلمة من كلام الورق 
النور شرق من بين حروفها و برق 
حبيت أشيلها ف قلبي .. قالت حرام 
ده أنا كل قلب دخلت فيه اتحرق


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

إنتبهـ لأصحآب آلجروح آلبآهتة .. فألآمهم تكمن فى آلعمق
فعندمآ ترآهم يتغيرون فجأهـ 
قد تكون أنزفت بلآ وعى جرحهم آلغآئر ...



*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

شاف الطبيب جرحي وصف له الأمل 
وعطاني منه مقام يا دوب ما اندمل 
مجروح جديد يا طبيب و جرحي لهيب 
ودواك فرغ مني .... و إيه العمل


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

*عجباً لهذا الرابط الكامن بين :*
*المسدس .. الطائر .. الانسان*

*فالمسدس اذا امسكته بحكمه اصبت الهدف ... وان اطبقت عليه قتلك ...!!*
*والطائر اذا امسكته بحكمه عاش لك وصادقك...وان اطبقت عليه مات ..!!*

*والانسان اذا اعطيته مساحته الحره دام لك .. 
وان اغلقت عليه كل النوافذ ... اما يقتلك او يموت منك ....!!!*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يوليو 2012)

عطشت نفسى اليك يا الله​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

يـــا ســيـــدى : ابــحـــث عــنـى وارعـــانــى
فـأنـا غــريـب وتـائـه..ومــشـتـــاق لأوطـــانـى
حـضـــنـك ..سـكـنـى وقـلبـك هو عــنــوانــى
ضللت كخروف..لــكـن اتعبنى الـبــعــد وأعيانى
احملنى على زراعيك يا الهى..وأملانى بالأمانـى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*عجباً لهذا الرابط الكامن بين :*
*المسدس .. الطائر .. الانسان*

*فالمسدس اذا امسكته بحكمه اصبت الهدف ... وان اطبقت عليه قتلك ...!!*
*والطائر اذا امسكته بحكمه عاش لك وصادقك...وان اطبقت عليه مات ..!!*

*والانسان اذا اعطيته مساحته الحره دام لك .. 
وان اغلقت عليه كل النوافذ ... اما يقتلك او يموت منك ....!!!


كلام رررائع بجد وبيحمل معاني جميله
تسلم الايادي بجد
* ​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)

كان لنا نفس الحلم من سنين
واليوم رأيته وقد حقق حلمه , بينما انا بالكاد نسيت هذا الحلم !
كيف تاه حلمى عنى بهذا الشكل ؟!


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

*مؤلم أنك لا تعرف ماذا بك

 سوى أنك

 فاقد لشيء تعجز عن وصفه*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

بأُسْلــوْبِيْ .. بابْتِسَآآمَتِــيْ .. بِ هُدوْئــيْ ~

أجْعَلُ مَــنْ يُخْطِئُ بِ حَقّيْ "

يَكْرَهُ وُجودَهُ في الحَيــآآةْ
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2012)

*انا  هُى آنا ، لم آتغير ، ولن آتغير ، فقط آصبحت آعامل الآشخاص كمآ يعاملوني  هم : آحبوني ، آحببتهم ، اهتمو بي ، اهتممت بهم اهملوني ، اهملتهم ،لن آندم  على فرآق آحد ، من يريدني سيبقىَ بقربي دائما ،ومن تحلو حياته بفراقي  أتمنى له : آجمل اللحظات*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

يا قرص شمس ما لهش قبة سما 
يا ورد من غير أرض شب و نما 
يا أي معني جميل سمعنا عليه 
الخلق ليه عايشين حياه مؤلمة 
عجبي !!!​


----------



## soul & life (30 يوليو 2012)

*ساْصمت الى انقضاء الدهر ... فضلت الصمت لانه احن كثيرا من الكلمات...احببت الصمت لانه ينتشلنى من الاوجاع ... تعلمت الصمت*

*لكى اتعايش واقعى القاسى المهان والمستهان*

*كم ضمدت جراحا به.. وانا لازلت على قيد البقاء*

*تكلمت كثيرا ولم اجد فى الكلام ادنى دوااء*

*عشت اسيرة احزانى وما افادنى حتى الان اى كلام فصمتى صاحبى وشموخى...يحفظ لى ما تبقا من كبرياء .... فيا صمتى لك كل الولاء*

*اى دواء هذا الذى سيشفى الاموات !!!*

*اى كلام هذا الذى سيطيب الخواطر ويسكن الاوجاع !!!!*

*فعذرا يا من وددت تسمع كلماتى وتتاْملمفرداتى فليس لدى ما يقال .*


----------



## soul & life (30 يوليو 2012)

*ساْصمت الى انقضاء الدهر ... فضلت الصمت لانه احن كثيرا من الكلمات...احببت الصمت لانه ينتشلنى من الاوجاع ... تعلمت الصمت*

*لكى اتعايش واقعى القاسى المهان والمستهان*

*كم ضمدت جراحا به.. وانا لازلت على قيد البقاء*

*تكلمت كثيرا ولم اجد فى الكلام ادنى دوااء*

*عشت اسيرة احزانى وما افادنى حتى الان اى كلام فصمتى صاحبى وشموخى...يحفظ لى ما تبقا من كبرياء .... فيا صمتى لك كل الولاء*

*اى دواء هذا الذى سيشفى الاموات !!!*

*اى كلام هذا الذى سيطيب الخواطر ويسكن الاوجاع !!!!*

*فعذرا يا من وددت تسمع كلماتى وتتاْمل مفرداتى فليس لدى ما يقال .*


----------



## bob (30 يوليو 2012)

*اشتاق لكثير من الاشياء و لكني اخشي قولها حتي لا تُقًَابَل بأستخفاف
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

أنا شابه لكن عمري ألف عام 
وحيده لكن بين ضلوعي زحام 
خايفه و لكن خوفي مني أنا 
أخرس و لكن قلبي مليان كلام 
عجبي !!!!​


----------



## Critic (1 أغسطس 2012)

الى متى سأصمد ؟!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أغسطس 2012)

ليه الفرحة بقت أمل صعب تحقيقه ؟؟ ليه بنراهن على ضحكتنا و كل مرة نخسر الرهان ؟ .. و كأن سعادتنا هدف متحرك يستحيل أصابته ... ليه ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

فراق بفراق
وحنين مشتاق 
والقلب يغنى على لحن فراق 
وشعور مكبوت 
مربوط محطوط في ظلام النفس 
بيقول يا فراق 
والحب حزين 
والناي مكسور


----------



## tina mmm (2 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا ليك يااحن قلب
شكرا ليك يااعظم اب


----------



## bob (3 أغسطس 2012)

*انتابني كثير من المشاعر المتناقضة اليوم الي متي سأظل هكذا ؟!
*


----------



## white.angel (3 أغسطس 2012)

*كقرب العطر للانفاس*
*والاغانى للشفاه*
*والليالى للذكريات*
*والاذرع للأحضان*
*والاحلام للأعين*
*هكذا ..... كن قريباً منى ....!!!!*
*كقرب الاسرار لدقات القلوب*
*والامطار للسحب*
*والقمر لليل*
*والكحل للعين*
*والامواج للمحيط*
*هكذا ... كن قريباً منى ....!!!!*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

*ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻗﺎﺩﺭٌ ﻋﻠﻰَ ﺇﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﺃﻣُﻨﻴﺎﺗﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻠﻤْـ
 ﺇﻟﻰ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*معرفش الدنيا مالها بيا بتيجي عليا ليه مش ليا *


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2012)

*لا تسمح لنفسك ان تتعلق بشى لا يمكنك التخلى عنه فى اكثر من 30 ثانيه ..!!*​


----------



## KARMA777 (6 أغسطس 2012)

*الرجل يُعشق عندما
يمتلك احساس عالى
وذكاء يُحترم

*​


----------



## bob (6 أغسطس 2012)

*لا اعلم الي متي سأظل ذوق و اكرر اخطائي مع هؤلاء الذين لا يستحقون ؟!
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*علي كل جرج جرحتهولي بقول ياحبيبي ......... شكرا*


----------



## Critic (7 أغسطس 2012)

من اعظم الاخطاء التى قد يرتكبها احدهم فى حقى
ان يسلبنى حقى فى الاحساس بمشاعر معينة او يسنكر شعورى بها
ان آنفتح له طالبا العزاء والاحتواء فيزيدنى ألما


----------



## white.angel (7 أغسطس 2012)

*صارت المشكلات فى حياتى كأزمة انقطاع الكهرباء*
*ان لم تحدث فى كل يوم .... يصيبنى القلق*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

تلكـ " *آلتفآصيل* " آلتى يروهآ .. أشيآء صغيرهـ
هى كل مآ يعنينى
فـ لآ ذنب لى أنهم يكتفوآ بوجوهـ بلآ ملآمح 
بينمآ آلدفء وآلعمق .. *لآ يسكن سوى فى ثنآيآهــآ*




*.،*​


----------



## the shepherd (7 أغسطس 2012)

كم اشتاق لتلك الايام التي استطعت فيها ان اعلن لهم عن ضعفي و احتياجي .
 و ليس اني اخجل اليوم منه و لكني ما عدت اجد حولي من يمكنه احتمال ضعفي .
 فكلهم يريدوني ان اظل قوياً لاحمل معهم و عنهم اثقالهم . ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

لو كنت أعلم !!!

*ااااه من قلب عشقته*
*وما جنيت منه غير الجروح*
*لو كنت أعلم ما أحببته*
*وما سميته حبيب الروح*
*تبأ للحظه فيها إختارته*
*ليتملك القلب والوجدان*
*لو كنت أعلم ما تركته*
*يتوغل داخل الشريان*
*إنه حباً أسرني وحطم الفؤاد*
*فماذا أفعل بقلب عشق الجنون ؟*
*تبأ لك يا حب فقد كنت بعيد*
*مرتاح البال وحيد أعيش بسكون*
*ليتني ما قابلتك وما عشقته يوماً*
*فما جنيت من حصادي الا ألماً*

*فااااه لو كنت أعلم !!!*


----------



## mero_engel (7 أغسطس 2012)

وعجبي عليك يا زمن لسه هنشوف فيك كتيرررررررررر بس مش كفيانا ولا ايه تعبنا خلاص


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*تعبت اداري وخبي جرحي
اخاف تخوني في يوم ملامحي
ويبان عليا الحزن حتي في عز .... فرحي 
*


----------



## bob (7 أغسطس 2012)

*الي اين اذهب لست اعلم !!
*


----------



## نغم (7 أغسطس 2012)

اهٍ ....ياورقة تبقين الأجمل وتبقي اللحضات معك امتع من الجلوس مع بني البشر فهم ليس فقط عديمي الاحساس الداخلي لا بل حتي السطحي والخارجي  ان لايمتلكوا البصر الداخلي حسنا معذورين لكن ان ينعدم النظر الخارجي فيهم فهذا ما لم اتفكر فيه أبدا ... وانتِ ياورقة أعود إليك مابين الحين والحين بين الغياب والهجر بعد كل مرة خذلان ...من بني ادم 
والعجيب اني كلما جئتك وفي يدي القلم تفتحي لي حضنك وتستقبلي كل ما أودعه فيكي 
قالوا ان الكلب أوفي من الانسان وصدقت 
لكن هل وصل الحال بان الجماد اصبح اكثر إحساسا من الانسان ؟؟ ومعه يرتاح الانسان اكثر من ارتياحه لأخيه الانسان ؟؟؟ 
عجبي يا حياة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*مش عارفه رايحه فين .. ولا فاكره جايه منين
جابني الطريق هنا اناااا 
*


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2012)

الوعاظ والخبراء والذين يدًعون المثالية او يطالبونك بها ... كلهم اشخاص لا اود ان احتك بهم الى الأبد !!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أغسطس 2012)

تأتى أوقات نشعر بأننا مُستنفذون .. لا نقوَى على العطاء ولا نشتهى الأخذ .. نزهد كل الأشياء و نمِلها و ربما نمِل أنفسنا لا لشئ و لكننا فقط .. قد استُهلكنا حتى النخاع ..


----------



## bob (8 أغسطس 2012)

*لا اعلم الي متي عليا الانتظار.*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*مؤلم* جداً أن تجد شخص وسط ضحكآتكـ وإبتسآمآتكـ آلموزعة
يسألكـ عن سر عيونكـ آلحزينة وآلدمعة آلمعلقة على أجفآنكـ
*فلآ تدرى* .. هل تعآتبهـ على نزع آخر قنآعآتكـ
أو تشكرهـ على إحسآسهـ بكـ فى ظل عدم إنتبآهـ آلآخرين



*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*صعب جداا تحس بالوحده وانت وسط اشخاص كثيره
والاصعب انهم يتحدثون اليك وانت لا تسمعهم 

لانك معهم ... ومش معهم !
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*ولازلنا نشتاق وجودهم .. كلماتهم .. همساتهم .. حتى إننا نشتاق صمتهم الراقى .. فقد تركو جزئًا منهم بداخلنا و رحلو ..  *


----------



## bob (11 أغسطس 2012)

*اشتاق لكثير من الاشياء كنا نفعلها سويا 
*


----------



## bob (12 أغسطس 2012)

*يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟!  لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟! *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

لمآذآ تدبل آلفرحة غآلباً وهى على وشكـ آلحصآد ...؟!
 

*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*الأمــــــــل ... كـــلمة تتــــلاشى لــكن لا تنـــعـــــدم.*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

هنالك أشخآَص .. لو كان بوسعي أن أمنحهم شيئآً
واحدآً في هذه الحياه ، سأختار أن
أمنحهم القدره على رؤيه انفسهم في عيوني و قلبي... عندها
فقط !.. سيدركون ما الذي يعنونه بالنسبه لي
​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

كـــم اعشق تلك الابتسامة ,,,,انها صافية .. مضيئة … يخجل الورود أن يلامسها لروعة إحساسها فهي تفوق الورود إحساساً ورونقاً وجمالاً .. ابتسامة  قادرة ان تمنح السعادة لمن حولها....انها بتسامة الفقراء لنتعلم منهم جمال الحياة و بساطتها وروعتها  ,,,,^_^


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

أشعر مع آلوقت أننى أفقد شهيتى لتلكـ آلحيآهـ .. 
لم تعد لحظآت آلتفآؤل تطمئنى .. ولآ تلكـ آلتفآصيل آلتى كنت أعشفهآ تكفى لتشق آلسعآدة طريقهآ لروحى
كلآمهم .. وجودهم .. لحظآتى معهم
كل شئ يتلآشى ولم يبقى سوى فرآغ يملأ مسآحآتى ...
ومآذآ بعد ...؟؟؟!!


 

*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*افتقد تلك الابتسامة البريئة النابعة من صميم قلبك .. تلك الضحكات التى كنا نتقاسمها سويًا .. تلك النظرات التى لا يفهمها غيرنا .. فتتعالى ضحكاتنا كالمجانين .. نضحك من اللاشئ و لكنه لنا كان كل شئ .. أحاديثنا المسائية عن كل ما يحدث حولنا .. خناقاتنا التافهة لاختلاف وجهات النظر التى طالما انتهت بالضحك و الهزار .. نظرتك الطويلة بصمت فتحكى عيناك الكثير .. كلماتك الرقيقة مداعبًا .. و احيانا ناقدًا .. خجلى أمامك .. و ثورتى المفتعلة للفت انتباهك .. غيرتى عليك و غيظى منك حين أراك تتغزل فى غيرى .. انا ببساطة افتقدك*


----------



## bob (15 أغسطس 2012)

*كم اتمني ان ترجع الي الابتسامة من جديد
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*كنت عاوز اكتب مشاركة، بس معرفتش اكتب ايه، قررت بدل الكتابة قراءة مشاركاتكم...قرات الموضوع من اول صفحة لاخر صفحة!...اول مرة تقريبا اعملها في المنتدى

عاوز اقولكم اني حاسس بيكم، بجد مش مجرد كلام، عارف بالضبط انتو بتتكلمو عن ايه. حييجي يوم تنسوا فيه كل الاحاسيس السلبية دي. اتمنى لكم فرح القلب لكل شاب وصبية، وكل شخص يلاقي الحب في حياته.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

*كلما علت الضحكات-- كلما كانت تخفى صوت صراخ الالم*


----------



## the shepherd (15 أغسطس 2012)

اتحدث بين الحين و الاخر فقط لانعش ذاكرتي الضعيفة و اجعلها تتذكر لما اعتزلت الحديث
و اعبر حدودي احياناً فقط حتي لا انسي لما وضعتها
و هكذا احب ان احيا و سأحيا​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

لآ تختلف عنهم كثيراً
*كنت أعتقدكـ مختلفاً* ...*!*
إحتيآج شخص مميز فى حيآتنآ قد يدفعنآ لإختلآقهـ من فرآغ
و كنت أنت  ... و*كآنت مشكلتى*



*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*لا زلت اتسائل .. لمااذا  الاشخاص في البدايات اجمل .. !!
*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

لماذا يبدو الماضى في ذاكرتي دائما اجمل من الحاضر مع اني وقتها كنت اكرهه واعتقد لو عدت له مرة اخري ساكرهه 
لكن لا استطيع التوقف عن الحنين اليه بل اصبح هذا الحنين بداخلي هو مخدرى الذى يجعلني اتحمل الحاضر   اعتقد اني اعاني مما يسمونه ال nostalgia


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2012)

* ﻓﻰ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻻﺣﻴـــﺎﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻤــــﻖ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻻﺧﺮﻳﻦ ..
 ﻳﻨﺘﺞ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺃﻣـــــﺮين ﺃﻣﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺮﺣــــﻴﻞ ﺑﺼﻤﺖ
*
​


----------



## Critic (17 أغسطس 2012)

الا يعون متى يتوقفوا عن تحويل كل شيئ لمزاح وتهريج !


----------



## Critic (17 أغسطس 2012)

وجدت نفسى تدريجيا , اقطع جميع العلاقات السطحية فى حياتى , لا ارغب فى الاحتفاظ بأى "شبه علاقة"


----------



## white.angel (18 أغسطس 2012)

*
**عجباً لهذه الصوره ... فهى تفتقد الحب ... ولكن الحيوان عوضه لها ...*
*كم نحن مثيرون للشفقه ... صرنا نعجز حتى عن الحب ...*
*صرنا نتمنى ذرة حب ولو من الحيوان ... والاعجب انهم يشعروا بنا*
*ويمنحونا اياه ... ونحن لا نمنحه لبعضنا البعض *
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

*على رأى الشاعر الكبير:*

*
عـايـز تـعـيـش مـسـتـريـح " خلـيـك صـريـح "

 وحـط كـل إنـسـآآن فـي مـكـآآنه الـصحـيـح !*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*نبض الحياة, حب الناس .*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

 ذلكـ ( *آلجنون* ) آلذى يمتلكنى
عندمآ أفقد أسبآب أبتسآمتى .. فتتسع أكثر وتتحول لضحكآت عآلية
ذلكـ ( *آلغموض* ) آلذى يجتذبنى
وأتوهـ فى متآهآتهـ لأصل لحقيقة .. أننى أستخلص منهـ آلوضوح 
ذلكـ* ( آلنضج* ) آلذى أزعمهـ
كأمرأهـ تمتلكـ عقلين .. تفقدهمآ لتعود طفلة بعدة قلوب


*أتعبتنى تنآقضآتكـ يآ نفسى**
* 
 

 *.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*عزيزى....
كيف تنظر لحياتك....؟؟
هل تحكم على حياتك من خلال نظرتك أنت....؟؟
أم من خلال نظرة الله لك....
أعلم أنك قد ترى نفسك دون قيمة حقيقية....قد ترى دورك غير واضح...*

*لربما تجد نفسك فاشلاً فى بعض الامور....قد تفاجأ بكم من الجروح والالام الداخلية المترسبة من الطفولة...أساءات...أعتداءات....
.
أود أن أخبرك اليوم....تفائل...فأنت خليقة الله الذى لا يصنع شىء ردىء.
الله الذى يجيد شفاء نفسك وألامك وجروحك...
الله الذى خلقك لتعيش سعيد...فلا ترضى بأقل من ذلك....*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

*أعـلـنـت تـمـــردي عـلــى الـدنـيـــا ...
 فــلا أحــــد يـسـتـحــق بـكـــائـي ولا إعـتـــذاري ولا حـتـى عـتـــابــي ،..!!*
​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

*ﻫَــﻞ ﻫُــــﻨـﺎك أﻛْـــﺜـﺮ وﺟـﻌــــــﺎً ...

ﻣﻦْ أنّ ﺗـﻘــﻒٌ اﻟﻜَـﻠـﻤـﻪٌ ﺑـﯿﻦَ اﻟﻔَــﻢ و اﻟﺤﻨﺠَـﺮﻩ،،

انّ آﻇْـــﻬـﺮﺗـﻬـﺎُ ... ﻓَـﻘْـﺪت ﻣَـﻦ ﺗُـﺤـــﺐ،،

و إنّ أﺑْـﻘَـﯿـﺘـﻬـﺎٌ ... ﻓَـﻘْﺪتّ ﻧَـﻔـﺴـــﻚ* *،،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

​*ايوة قاعدة وحدى
 متونسة بام النور
 والملاك ميخائيل
 ضيفة عند حبيبى
 وباقوله يا سيدى ..
 صليبك تقيل
 وانا مش قادرة اشيل
 لما شفت الشوك على راسه
 اكليل
 قلت يهون صليبى
 ولا دمك تانى يسيل
*


----------



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2012)

اخطأت ووبخت احمق , وبالفعل شعرت اننى ازددت حماقة !


----------



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2012)

كثيرة هى المرات التى تمتلكتنى فيها رغبة عارمة للبكاء , ونادرا ما بكيت !


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2012)

*أريد وجودك فى حياتى 
 أريدك ضحكه وفرحه وأبتسامه
 أريدك أن تترك بقلبى علامه
 أريدك تضمنى بين أيديك
 أريدك ان تحرسنى برموش عنيك
 تحافظ عليا وفى قلبى أخبيك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2012)

*ادرت ظهري للكثير ..ليس غرورا..
انما خشية ان اتعارك مع صغار العقول
فأنآ لآ أجبر آلبشر آن تتعلق بطرف ظلي ..
لكني قآدرعلى فرض آحترآمي بإسلوبي
ولـَـن أشكُــو فَالــشَـكوى أنحـناء
وأَنــا نـبض عـروقـي كبـريـآءْ
وأن كـــانت الحياة لاتساوي شيء 
فكــرامـتي تساوي أَشياء ....​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

ما اصعب أن تكون تائها بين حلم لا يكتمل وواقع لا يـُـحتمل !!​


----------



## bob (20 أغسطس 2012)

*صعب ترتب خطوات حياتك و الاصعب اختيار خطوتك القادمة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2012)

سأكتب حتى لو كانت الكتابات غير معبرة عما في داخلي​ 
سأكتب محاولاً رسم حزني وإن اشتكى الحزن مني​ 
لماذا أشعر وكأني ...... غريبة؟​ 
لماذا أشكي من الحزن ... والحزن مني حزين؟؟​ 
لماذا تهرب أفراحي مني ..... وأنا منها قريبة؟؟​ 
لماذا يبكي الجميع عند الحزن وأنا الدموع في الحزن والفرح لي صديق؟؟​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

*مكتوب عليكي يا مصر الحداد .. ومكتوب علينا إحنا نلبس سواد 
من يوم ميلادنا .. شايفين بلدنا .. غارقة في فساد 
نبكي في عيدنا .. وندفن بإيدنا ...
البنات والولاد ننام بالدموع .. نقوم بالدموع .. 
وأخرتنا وقفة في ميدان بالشموع ...

 ليه أخرتنا وقفة في ميدان بالشموع ؟؟"
​*


----------



## the shepherd (21 أغسطس 2012)

كثيراً ما اناقض نفسي 
فاقضي الساعات متمنياً ان اجد من يحتويني و الايام في بناء شخصي لأجعل احتوائه درب من المستحيل ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

*لآآﺗﻴـــــــــــــآآﺱ . . . ﻓﻔــــﻲ ﻧﻬآﻳـــــﺔ آﻟﻨﻔـــــﻖ .

 لآﺑـــــﺪ ﻣـــــﻦ ﺿــــــﻮﺀ

 آلآﻣــــــــﻞ ...*
​


----------



## white.angel (22 أغسطس 2012)

*عجباً ... نجد ضالتنا .. فى كل ماهو مستوحى من "الخيال" .. *
*وكأننا نتفنن فى الهروب من "الواقع"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2012)

أصعــــب الاوقــــات ليــست هـــي أن تكـــون في احلك الازمــــات ..
 و هي ليست أن تتعثر وتكثر من حولك الضيقـــــات ..
 وهي ليست ان تكون وحيدا في عالم مملوء بالنسمــــــات..
 فاصعب الاوقات حينما ...
 يصبح أصما من كان يحب أن يسمع ما بداخلك من صرخــــات
 يفقد الاحساس من كان يحب أن يشعر بما بك من تنهــــدات
 يبتعد ويتخلي عنك من كنت كثيرا تقدم له المساعــــدات
 ان تنزوي بعيدا فلايري احدا ما ينهمر من عيونك من دمعـــات
 انها حقا اصعب الاوقــــات​


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

*عجباً لهم يظنون ان من بعدهم ستتوقف الحياة
اغبياء  
لا يعلمون ان لا احد يموت خلف احد مات*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*و لآنـــنَـا نَــتْــحــمـلْ .... يَــعـتــقِـدُونَ أنْـــنَـا لا نَـــــشْـــعــر ..!! *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*لن اطلب الرحمه من احد 
ولكن .............
سيأتي يوما لن ارحم فيه احد !
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

التفاؤل يمنحك النجاح قبل إكتماله !
و التشاؤم يذيقك مرارة الفشل قبل حدوثه !
هى أمور نفسيه أنت من يحسمها
​


----------



## bob (24 أغسطس 2012)

*لا اعرف لماذا هذا الاحساس بفقد الامل 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2012)

*قلبك مسكنى
 عنده ينتهى ترحالى
 كلماتى أبعثها كأسراب الطيور المهاجرة إلى عيناك
 هناك أجد سعادتى وراحتى وهنائى
 هناك تبدأ أحـلامى وتنتهى أحـزانى*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*لــم يفـهمنـى
 . . ٲحـد تـماماً ¸!
 البعــض ظـنّوا أنـيّ "تـكـبّرت"
 ۅ آخـريـن اعتـقدوا أنـيّ / لا ...أحبّهـم !
 لـم يـستـوعبـني أحـد بـعـد. .!
 ...
 انــآ لا أكــرھ أحـــد ..
 ۅلا أتــكبّـر عـلى أحــد ..
 ۅلـسـتُ غــاضـب مـن أحــد ..
 ۅلا أريــد شيــئًـا مـن أحــــد ..
 ۅلا أريــد أن أتــحـدث إلــى أحــد ..!
 أنــا فــقـط أُريــد الـبقـاء
 " وحــدي " ﻟ ( فـتــرھٓــہ ) ..!

 فــتـرھٓـہ!
 أريــد أن أعــتزل الـعالــم فـيـهـا ..!

 ۅ ٲعـتـزل جمــوُع الـكـذب ۅ الــخـدآع ،
 ۅ الـنـفآق ، الاحـآديـــث الـملفـقـهـہ..!

 حٌـتى انـي لا احـتـاإج لأحـد ليــواسيني ..!
 لأن مــن سيـواسينــي سـآتـعلـق بــه ثــم يتــركـنـي ..!
*
​


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2012)

كثيره هى المصائب والنكبات ..... لا احتاج الى من يواسينىولا الى من يضمد جروحى ويعتنى بشئونى ويقول لى افعلى هذا ولا تفعلى ذاك فاْنا تعلمت كيف اطهر الجروحواعتنى بحالى وانتظر من الرب ان يداوى ما اصابنى من جروح ونكبات .... فكثيره هى دروس الحياة تمنحنا الخبرة وتعلمنا كيف نعتنى باْنفسنا دون ان نلجىء لشخصا يرشدنا ويعلمنا كيف تكون الحياة ..... فلا تهتموا بشاْنىاهتموا فقط باْنفسكم وابتعدوا عنى حتى استطيع ان اكمل مشوارى فى هذه الحياة وجودكم يؤلمنى ودائما يذكرنى بما مضى وما قد مات .


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2012)

كثيره هى المصائبوالنكبات ..... لا احتاج الى من يواسينى

ولا الى من يضمد جروحىويعتنى بشئونى ويقول لى افعلى هذا ولا تفعلى ذاك فاْنا تعلمت كيف اطهر الجروح

واعتنى بحالى وانتظر منالرب ان يداوى ما اصابنى من جروح ونكبات .... فكثيره هى دروس الحياة تمنحنا الخبرةوتعلمنا كيف نعتنى باْنفسنا دون ان نلجىء لشخصا يرشدنا ويعلمنا كيف تكون الحياة..... فلا تهتموا بشاْنى

اهتموا فقط باْنفسكموابتعدوا عنى حتى استطيع ان اكمل مشوارى فى هذه الحياة وجودكم يؤلمنى ودائمايذكرنى بما مضى وما قد مات .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*ما بداخلي لا يحتاج الي خاطره قصيره فقط ..
بل يحتاااااج الي دواويين لتخرج نقطة واحده فقط  من بحوور مابي !
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 أغسطس 2012)

لا يمـــكنــك أَن تـــعطِى حـــياتك مـــزيدًا مــن الأَيــــام ,,

لـــكن بـــمقدورك أن تعطى أَيـــامك مـــزيدًا من الحـــياه ,,


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

* الكلام الكثير جميل-- لكن الفعل وحده هو الى بثبت هذا الكلام*


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*مش كل اللى يقول "عادى" يبقى "تمام" !*
*مش كل اللى يقول "ماشى" يبقى "راجع تانى"!*
*مش كل اللى يقول "حاضر" يبقى "موافق"!*
*يعنى مش معنى ان نقول " خلاص" يبقى "انتهينا"!*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

لا زمان يعود
ولا أحد يهتم
ولا بشر تفهم
فلماذن نتألم ! .. 
: )
​


----------



## the shepherd (25 أغسطس 2012)

كثيراً ما اود ان اشاركهم ضعفاتي و لكني في النهاية امتنع , لا لأني اخجل منها و لكني لم اجد بعد فيهم من لا يعرف الخجل مثلي .​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*عالم يارب بحالي اسير الالم والهم
عالم يارب بحالي بجرحي اللي مابيتلم .
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

الـــصـمـت هـو لــغــه الــقــلــوب ... والــدمــوع اقــــسـى كــلــمـات الــعــيــون​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*كلما نظرت حولي وجدت حبك*
*و في كل زمان يتجلى مجدك*
*انت الأب و نحن رعاياك*
*فلا تحرمنا من حنانك ختى الممات*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

*لقد بدأت أكتشف شيئآ فشيئآ أن الوحدة
 ليست سيئة جدآ كما كنت أعتقد !

 الوحــده ليــست كمــا يدعــون [ نـفـسـيـــة ] . .
 هــيَ غـالـبــاً مـا تـكــون إرتــقــــاء وإبـتـعــاد عـن نـفـاق الـبـشـر*
​


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2012)

يا مصر... كنت اتمنى ان تتحررى ولكن تبا لشعبا كسيح  يهوى الرياء ويتمتع بالرجوع الى الوراء ... يرقد خلف جلباب التدين ويخاف الاقتراب من التمدن .... اشتاق الى مصر المصريه وليست الاخوانيه ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*معرفش الدنيا مالها بيا بتيجي عليا ليه مش ليا ؟!!!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أغسطس 2012)

*أتعبتنا الحياة .. أتعبتنا حتى الموت *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*لا بايدنا نصيبنا وقسمتنا .. لا بايدنا نغير اقدارنا
هنلوم عالدنيا اللي خنتنا .. ولا عالزمن اللي كسرنا ؟!!


مليان القلب عذاب وجراح .. مش حاسس ابدا بالافراح
عايش في الدنيا زي طير طاير ومالوش جنااح : (
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

* فـــاشل آنــــا فــــي الـعتــــاآآآب
  ولكنــــي متميــــز فــــي الانسحــــاآآآب .. 
*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*اللذي لا يحله الناس .. يحله الله *


----------



## bob (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ما اجمل و اقسي الحنين الي الذكريات و تذكر اشخاص مؤثرين في حياتك
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

عندمآ تقول لكـ إمرأهـ : *أكرهكـ بشدهـ* .. " وتبكى "
أعلم أن بأعمآقهآ تقول لكـ :* أحبكـ كثيراً ولكنكـ تجرحنى

* 

*فـ* قدَّر حبهآ يآ مجنون :act23:
*
* 

*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2012)

*الألم الذي لا نتعلم منه ..

نستحقه مجدداً ..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*

الف ليل وانا اقول لربي لا لا والله ماحس بعمري الا وانا ويا حبيبي :ـ(
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

*
*

* كَــــــمْ هُـــــوَ جَــــمِـــــــيـــلٌ أن تــــتَـــجَاهَـــــل الــــأَلَـــــمْ ..

 لَــــــكِـــــــنَّ الـــأجــمَــــــلْ أنْ تـــــتَــــحــــدّاه. . . .

 (بِابتِسَامَةْ) 

*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*سأرحل ولا ادري الي اين ؟!
سأرحل ولا ادري ماتخفي لي الايام القادمه !
سأرحل بعدما ارهقوني واتعبوني , وبعدما فقدت ثقتي بالبشر !!
سأرحل الي مكان ما!!!!!!!
سأرحل وزادي هو الامل ... امل في وجود افضل مما تركت .
سأرحل بعدما اصبحت اخاف من البشــــــــر ...
سأرحل ولن اعـــــــود :ـ(
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

* مـتبـنش النـاس على أصـلـهـا . . غــيـر لـمـا بـجــد تـحـتـاجـلـهـا

 بـتـتـفـاجـأ بــ نـاس كـلامـهـا . . حـاجــه تـانـيــه غــيـر فـعـلـهـا

 و نـاس بـيـكـون ظـنـك بـيـهـم . . لـو عـوزتـهم أكيـد هتـلاقيـهـم
 ...
 و وقــت الـجــد بـتـكـتـشــف, . . إن أنـتـا واخـد مـقـلـب فـيـهـم

 و نـاس مـتـخـطـرش على بـالك . . بـيـكونـوا ولا حاجـه بالنـسبـالك

 و تـلاقـيـهـم دول أكــتر نــاس . . واقـفه جنـبك , و هامـمها حالك...!


*
​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2012)

*ما أروع الإنسان صاحب القلب الأبيض ..

الذي لا يكره ولا يحقد*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

أنا كقارورة عطر أفوح لأملئ الأفق أريجاً حينما
تلامس أناملك العاشقة خدي​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 أغسطس 2012)

إذا تصورتَ الدنيا خيراً خالصاً صدمك فيها كل شرّ

وإذا تصورت الدنيا شرّاً خالصاً يئستَ فيها من كلّ خير ،

أو اتهمتَ فيها كلّ خير

​
يجب أن نعرف الدنيا كما هي بخيرها وشرّها ، وجمالها وقُبحها ،

حتى لا نُصْدَمَ فيها أو نيأس ؛ ولو لم تكن الدنيا كما

هي عليه لما كان لنا فيها رسالةٌ نؤدّيها ...........فالحمد لله ^_^​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

**فى بعض آلأحيآن أكرهـ قدرتى على آلصمود وأحتوآء جرآحآتهم*
فهذآ صور لهم أنسآنة فولآذية

عندمآ تضعف .. تقترف خطيئة " *كسر عآدآتهم* "

*
 .،*​


----------



## white.angel (31 أغسطس 2012)

*يقولون .. ان من ينام اكثر من نصف يومه فهو مجروح *
*عجباً لاناس امضوا عمرهم نوماً .. ولم يذهب لأيقاظهم احد ..!!*​


----------



## Critic (1 سبتمبر 2012)

اكهرهه وبشدة .... الإنتظار !


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بالعقل نسيطر على كل شئ
وبالقلب كل شئ يسيطر علينا
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*تباً لِـ بشرٍ جعلونـــا نكــــــرهُ أجمَل ما فينآ وهي,,,

 "{{ طيبتنآآآ }}"*
​


----------



## bob (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*ما اجمل ان تجد اذن تسمعك افضل من فم يُحدثك
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ليس بإنسان عادي ...
بل هو عاشق مجنون ... مختلف عن الجميع بفكره 
منفرد باسلوبه في الحديث في نظراته ولمساته
عجيب في لحظات غضبه ... برئ كالطفل الوليد
فبكلمه أحبك ينسي كل شئ ... ويصبح إنسان جديد


----------



## white.angel (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*يتهمونك بكل شئ ... وكأنهم ملائكه ... على الرغم من انهم لو كانوا حتى ملائكه ... لكانوا سقطوا منذ زمن ...*​


----------



## the shepherd (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكلتي ليست عدم " القدرة " و لكنها عدم " الرغبة "​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*كم اعْـشـق احْـسَـاسـي
 حِـيْـن اشْـكـو الَـيْـك وَتـسْـمـعُـنـي ...
 وَلَـكِـن ..
 مَـا اعـشقُـه اكـثـر حِـيـن
 أصْـمـت بـيـن يَـديـك .. فـتـحـتَـضـنـنِـي ..!*
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يقولون .. ان من ينام اكثر من نصف يومه فهو مجروح *
> *عجباً لاناس امضوا عمرهم نوماً .. ولم يذهب لأيقاظهم احد ..!!*​


فعلان عندك حق
انا تلات تربع ايامى نووووووووووووم
وغالبا ماتلاقينى ساهر بى الليل
وسابع نوووووووووووووومة
فى النهاااااااااااار


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2012)

إذا كان الأمس ضاع .. فبين يديك اليوم 
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل .. فلديك الغد.. لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود 
ولا تأسف على اليوم .. فهو راحل 
واحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل​


----------



## the shepherd (5 سبتمبر 2012)

اكثر ما يؤلمني هو فشل كل محاولاتي في اثبات تلك الحقيقة
 " كم احبهم " 
فمهما حاولت لا ازال اشعر بأن مشاعري تجاههم تفوق اقوالي و افعالي ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*فقدتّ الكثير و لَم أمُت !!

 عشت قبلهُم وسأعيش بعدهُم
 ۆ لن أحاول البحث عنهم مجدداً
 فَ أنا سعيد على كل حال*
​


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*و ماذا بعد ؟!
*


----------



## the shepherd (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مؤلم
ان تتحمل الكثير و الكثير من اجلهم و لا تفكر ابداً في التوقف
 الي ان يجعلوا من " عمل محبتك " واجب مفروض عليك
فلا ينجو من سطوة الالم لا القدرة علي الاحتمال و لا حتي المحبة

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*عــرفـــت انــهــا مــتــســاويـــــش

فــقـــررت أديـــهــا تــطــنـيــش وزي مــــا أحــــب هــعــيـش

أصـــــل أنـــــا فــــي الـــــهـــمِ مـــــا لــيـــش

فــيـــا دنـــيـــا فـــكـــك مـــنـــي .. أو طــظ مـتـفــكــيـــش*
​


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2012)

أحببت الحياه فعذبتني...
 احببت القدر فظلمني... 
احببت الزمن فلم يرحمني...
 احببت الحزن فرافقني... احببت الفرح فبكاني... 
احببت الصديق فَرَحَلَ ولم يودعني... 
هكذا هي الحياة​


----------



## kalimooo (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​


   وردة حمراء..

 تستمد قطرات دمها..

 منْ انين اليراع..

من همهمات بوحي..

من دفاتر اشعاري..

تتذرع..

 للحروف والكلمات..

تسري قطراتها ..

في نهر العبارات  ..

في بياض الخافق..

قلبيّ المملؤ بال اهات..

تحلق في سماء الخلود..

 تعانق قطرات الندى..

 والنسمات..

تأسر  الحب العشق..

وقلوب الحسناوات..


بقلمي


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
      أشتآق لكـِ يآ نفسى .. تؤلمنى كثيراً تلكـ آلغربة آلتى أعيشهآ معكـ أحياناً



*.،*​


----------



## Critic (8 سبتمبر 2012)

فى بعض الاحيان , افعل _عن عمد ووعى_ما يجعلنى بائساً , وعجبى !


----------



## the shepherd (8 سبتمبر 2012)

فقط عندما توقفت عن تعاطي المسكنات و اختبرت الالم , ادركت مدي سوء حالتي و خطورة مرضي ​


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*حاولت ان اعيد بناء وترميم ما بداخلى من كسور وشروخ اصابتنى وصدعت اركانى ... لكننى اكتشفت اننى اصبحت كيان بشرى مهلهل لا يفيده الترميم ولم يعد يتحمل اعادة البناء ... *
*فما انا بحاجه اليه نسف وهدم لجميع ما تبقى بداخلى من اشياء *
*لكى اتماثل للشفاء عليا ان اعود كالصفحةالبيضاء .*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ضميرى الإنسانى يحرمنى من متعة الشماتة بهم ..​


----------



## bob (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا مش عارف بحلم و لا جوا الحلم نفسه !!
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*ليتهم يعلمون ما نحمله بقلوبنا من حب لهم و لهم فقط ... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هناك كلاب نباحها 
اعذب بكثير من الاشعار الكاذبه المنافقه 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

لأنك مرح داائما ، يتعجبون حين تحزن
وكأن المرحين مخلوقون من طين مختلف
بل قد يستخفون بك حين تبوح بآلامك
ف هم يظنون بَ أنكك تمزح
​


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*كلما اردت ان ابكى ... اذهب لمشاهدة احد الافلام الرومانسيه الحزينه ...!!*
*حتى ابكى دون ان يسألنى احد عن الاسباب ..!!*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عايزة تعرفي قالت ايه يا روما
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> مش عايزة تعرفي قالت ايه يا روما
> ههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههه
اه اكيد قالت ايه ؟
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ليها تابع قريباً


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> ليها تابع قريباً



هههههه
اووووووك
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*​ 
أفتقد بحثى عن ذلكـ آلشئ آلخفى آلذى لآ أعلمهـ
أفتقد " *أحتيآجى* " لهـ ، و" *شعورى* " بتلكـ آلشهية آلمتطلبة آلمشبعة ​



*.،*​​​​​​


----------



## ponponayah (14 سبتمبر 2012)

أتذكر بك أجمل قصة حب ... وأتذكر صوتك العذب الجميل ... الذي كنت عندما اسمعه يدوم معي طوال اليوم
أتذكر همستك بالحديث ... أتذكرك وأنت تقول حبيبتي بالخطأ ... كم تمنيت أن  تقولها لي أنا وليس بالخطأ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*هتروحي فين من العيون هتقولي ايه لو يسألوا ؟!!*


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> ​



ميرسي للتقييم بنت الكنيسة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا يوجد مشكله الا ولها حل عند الله
ولا يوجد بابأ مغلق الا وله مفتاح او عدة مفاتيح عند الله 
*


----------



## the shepherd (15 سبتمبر 2012)

كم اتمني ان اكون واحداً من " هؤلاء "
 الذين يمتلكون ما يعيشون لأجله , واقع كان او حتي حلم . ​


----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2012)

صمتي لايعني جهلي بما يدور حولي..
ولكن مايدور حولي لايستحق الكلام


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل أن ترى شيئا كان يشغل اهتمامك سابقا
والآن لا يحرك أى شعور بداخلك .
​


----------



## bob (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*عجزت ان اتذوق طعم الحياة التي احياها
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

دائـمــًا أتـظــاهــر لـمَــن أُحِـبـهُــم أنـي " لــم " أفـهــم إسـائـلتهم لكي يطول الحديث هههههه
حقا كما انا هبله هههههههه​


----------



## white.angel (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*جمعتهما الايام .. وفرقهما القدر ..*
*فذهب الى احدى المواقع الالكترونيه ليشكِ آلامه ..*
*واذ بها تحتويه دون ان تدرى .. وتتعجب ان قصتهما متشابهه *
*ويمتصان الام بعضهما .. وعندما قرر ان يلتقى بتلك الصديقه .. *
*فأذ يجد نفسه امام من احبها امس وصادقها اليوم .. *
*عجباً لك ايها الحب .. *

*فكره جت فى بالى عايزه افردها ومش عارفه D:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*اللحظات الجميله كاوراق الخريف تسقط من عمرنا دون ان تعود*
​


----------



## DODY2010 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

كأنك محبوبتى ان غبتى جن جنونى
كأنك طفلتى مقله عينً من عيونى
كاقطره ندى على بتل زهره تكونى
فى الخريف تقطر بلينً على جفونى
ايتها الصديقه الغاليه لاتغيبى


----------



## white.angel (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*كم هو رائع ان تشعر بانك "مفيد " لشخص اخر ... فى زمن الامه تجبرك على اتخاذ موقف العاجز عن مواساة من يتألم ... *​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيبتي ستعود...


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تحسبن رقصي بينكم طريا ................ قد يرقص الطير مذبوووحا من شدة الالم​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

* ليسَ كل وجَع إنكسآر ونِهآية ، ربمآ كآنَ الوجَع نُقطَة بِدآية

 فَـ أحيآناً نحتآج إلى صفعَة قَويّة وَمؤلِمة لِنستَيقظ مِن أوهآمِنآ
*
​


----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*هناك اشخاص فى حياتنا ... نستمتع معهم بالفكاهه اليوميه ... والمناقشه المثريه ... والمشاجره الممتعه ... حقاً انهم كالفاكهه ان غابت يوم ... يصبح مراً  *​


----------



## +sano+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*شئت ام ابيت اصبحت وحيدا الان !!!!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*و يبقى للموسيقى سحرها الخاص .. تأخذنى بعيدًا لعالم لا يعرف سوى النغمات و التمايل رقصًا .. يومًا نرقص على جراحاتنا و يومًا نرقص فرحًا و يومًا نرقص شوقًا و يومًا نرقص اشتياقًا .. تعددت أوجه رقصاتنا و تبقى الموسيقى سر يشاطرنا كل مشاعرنا بغموض راقى لا تفهمه سوى آذان عاشقيها *


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ليت بالي لا يبالي​


----------



## +sano+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*عاجز عن وصف الشعور الذى بداخلى الان ااعاتبك ام اشكرك !!!!! لا اعرف ولكنى اعترف انها المره الاولى التى اشعر بالاسى والاحباط  الذى يجعلنى لا اقوى على الحياه *


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اه من صرخه صمت تسود أعماقي
كم حاولت الهروب والبعد عنك
ولكن أين أهرب منك ؟
فكلما هربت منك 
وجدت نفسي تذهب اليك
فأعود من جديد لحيراتي
فأخبرني ...
ماذا أفعل ؟


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*اعشق الذي يتحملني رغم أسلوبي الزفت أحيانا D: ..*


----------



## white.angel (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*يؤلمنى كثيراً ... ان اكون فى امس الحاجة الى ذاك الصديق ... لاحدثه بما يؤلمنى ... ولا اجده ... دائماً وقت الحاجة لا اجده *​


----------



## +sano+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايضااا عاجز عن وصف شعورى الان تائه !!!! حائر !!!! الاختيار صعب بين بحر النسياااان وبين اجمل الذكريااات التى لا تفارقنى لاجد نفسى اقول لمااااااااااااااااااااذااا !!!! ااعاتبك ام اشكرك !!!!! *:36_1_46:


----------



## soul & life (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*تاْلمت  لقلب احبته يتعمدون النسيان ومنهم من يفروا هاربين من كلمة تهنئة تصلنى منهم مره فى العام ... هذا التاريخ اسوء يوم فى السنه على الاطلاق ... لانى فى هذا اليوم ادرك تماما مكانتى  الحقيقيه عند الكل ... ولم اعد استطع ان التمس لهم الاعذار .*


----------



## white.angel (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*كم هو مؤلم ان تعطي الصداقه تحت مسمى الحب** , وان تعطى الحب تحت مسمى الصداقه *​


----------



## DODY2010 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

أصعب حاجة بجد أنك بتساعد ناس كتيرة ف حياتك و مش عارف تساعد نفسك ..بتحل مشاكل الناس كلها و مش عارف تحل مشاكلك... بتبتسم ف وشوش الناس و انت ف حاجة الي ان تنفجر من البكاء و من المشاكل و ظلم الناس عليك ..حاجة صعبة بجد ..تصدق ناس من قلبك و تكتشف انهم كذابين و كانو بيتسالو بيك ..و يلعبو بيك..و يعيشو الجو شوية ...علي ما يوقعو حد تاني احسن منك .. ناس بجد كنت فكرهم يستاهلو انك تضحي علشانهم بكل حاجة و تكتشف انهم فعلا خسارة فيهم كل حاجة و اي حاجة ... ناس كنت فكرهم اصحاب مبداء و فكر و يعرفو يكونو سند ليك ف حياتك و انت كنت هتقدم ليهم قلبك ,,و تكتشف ان كل دة كلام افلام ... كل مــا أريـــده الأن . . . هـــو أَن أَكـــون بـعـيـــدة عـــن كــُـل شــــيء يـزعـجـنــــي


----------



## DODY2010 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الفَرق بَين " عذابي وَ أَنت " ..
أَننَي أَحْبَبتَك أَكثَر مِن نَفسِي ,
وكان كٌل خَوفِي علَيْك أَنتْ ..!
بينما أَنتْ أحبَبت نَفسِك أكثَر مِن أي شئ ,
و كل خوفِك علي, أنانيتَكْ و غرورك و منظرك الخداع أمام الناس .. !


----------



## +sano+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*اصبحبت الوحده جليسى وصديقى الذى لا يمل منى ابدا بل يعشقنى ويود التقرب منى اكثر واكثر فالجميع لا يبالى بك حتى الذى ظننته انه اقرب اليك من نفسك فهو الان لا يبالى بل بالاكثر مستمتع بالنهايه بل بابالاكثر واكثر يحتفل بها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## bob (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*هي علي طول كده مش حَتُفرج ولا ايه ؟!!! انا تعبت
*


----------



## Critic (22 سبتمبر 2012)

حالة من التتنيح والجمود الفكرى والوجدانى


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *

ويظل *آلصمت أبلغ تعبير*
فمن لآ يشعر بصمتكـ .. لن يفهم كلمآتكـ



*.،*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*حينما تؤتى الاقلام بريقاً من الفكر، تجري نحو بياضٍ كي تجسد مفاتنه،*
* ويبقى القلب جليس الاحساس لا يؤمن بما يكتبه الفكر!*​


----------



## DODY2010 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

.أســوأ الخلافــات فــي هــذا العالــم تحــدث بسبــب انـــه لا أحــد يكلـــف نفســه عنــاء التحــرك مــن زاويتـــه التـــي يـــري الأمـــور مــــن خلالـــها.


----------



## DODY2010 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

لـــــــــو تـــــــــــحدث النـاس .. فـــيما يــــــعرفونه فـــقط .. لـــساد الــهدوء امـاكن !


----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*I will not forget ... your memory rife, until I breathe this life*​


----------



## bob (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب ايه !! مش هخلص و لا ايه ؟!
*​


----------



## the shepherd (1 أكتوبر 2012)

كم اكره ذلك الشخص القاسي , العنيد , الذي ينوب عني في لحظات الضعف
و يسبب الالم لنفسه و لمن يحب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هكذا انا 
اضحك بصدق واحب بصدق
واحزن بصدق لا اجيد ابدا لعب الادوار
ولا اتقن لبس الاقنعة عندما ابكى فانا حقا 
اتالم وعندما اضحك فانا فعلا سعيدة 
احب مشاعرى كما هى ​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا اعرف كيف احتفظ بهم .. وايضاَ لا اعرف كيف احافظ على المسافه بيننا ..*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*من اراد ان يحب فليكن في حبه حرا
بلا قيود و لا انانية
 و لا غرور و لا استعراض عضلات
فقط استرخاء في عطاء جميل
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

لماذا تعجزي ايتها الكلمات عن نطق حروف الالم 

ربما يعجزون عن فهمك 
ولكن هناك من يشعر بك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*قـــيـــل لـــي يــومــاً .. ~
 نــحــســدكـ لــعـــدم وجـــود الـحــزن فــي قــلــبـــڪ
 فــأدرڪــت حيــنــهــآ ..أنــي أجـيــد
 الــتـمــثـيــل!! ♥*
​


----------



## bob (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*شعور رائع في وسط همك تشعر بيد الله تقودك 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

حقا لم اجد مبررلافعالهم العجيبة 
غير ان ضميرهم قد انتهت صلاحيته​


----------



## +sano+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*شعور بالندم الشديد على الفرصه الضائعه التى يتمناها الكثير ولا يعرفوا الطريق ...... الا انا .....وجدت طريق هذه الفرصه وبغباء شديد وعدم نضج ومشاعر فياضه ضاعت الفرصه وساظل ابكى عليها طوال حياتى ...ياليتنى كنت افكر .... ياليتنى كنت اعرف .... ولكن هذا بعد فوات الاوان فالغبى فى هذا الزمان لا يستحق الفرصه 
*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

السعادة تغمرني وتحيط عالمي

اصبحت اشعر بمعني لحياتي

اصبحت اري كل شئ جميل وله مذاق خاص لم اراه من قبل

فشكرا لمن علمني السعادة واشعرني بها​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ღ مـٍغـٍيـٍبـٍيـٍن!!
بـٍآلـٍظـٍلـٍم●فـٍآكـٍرـٍيـٍن●نـٍفـٍسـٍهـٍم●مـٍمـٍيـٍزـٍيـٍن●لـٍكـٍنـٍهـٍم●فـٍي●آلـٍحـٍقـٍيـٍقـٍه●مـٍغـٍيـٍبـٍيـٍن
فـٍآكـٍريـٍن●لـٍمـٍآ●يـٍجـٍرحـٍوآ●بـٍيـٍنـٍجـٍحـٍوآ●مـٍغـٍيـٍبـٍيـٍن
فـٍآكـٍرـٍيـٍن●آن●آلـٍآزآ●دـٍه●معـٍجـٍزه●مـٍغـٍيـٍبـٍيـٍن
مـٍيـٍعـٍرـٍفـٍوـٍش●●آن●آلـٍمـٍحـٍبـٍه●دـٍي●شـٍئ●عـٍظـٍيـٍم
مـٍغـٍيـٍبـٍيـٍن● ღ 

ღ!!●çớρтĭç●ℓĭớй●!!ღ​


----------



## bob (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا اعلم الي متي سأظل هكذا ! 
*


----------



## the shepherd (5 أكتوبر 2012)

يداعب افكاري ذلك الاغراء القديم 
اغراء " ان اكشر عن انيابي " التي اكتشفت اليوم انها مازالت حادة كما عهدتها منذ نمت ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*لازلت اخاف كالطفلة الصغيرة احتاج من يهدأنى من يحتضنى و يهمس لى قائلاً لا تخافى فأنا معك *


----------



## چاكس (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*صنعت من فكري شمعة لأنير عتمة الليل... أحرقت نفسي دونما تردد ولا مصلحة ذاتية.
بدأت بالذوبان من رأسي حتى أخمص قدمي.. إلا ان احدهم استعجل اطفاء وجودي معلنا انزعاجه من دخان حرائقي*


----------



## DODY2010 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

تبا لزمن اصبح فيه ....الاخ الصغير اطول من الكبير !! D:


----------



## DODY2010 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

عـنـدمـا تـتـلـقـى الجرح مـن شـخـص أحـبـبـتـه يـومـا...فـأصـمـت لاتـفـسـر صـمـتـك ضـعـف...إن الـصـمـت سـيـد اللـغـات أحـيـانـاً....و لاتـجـرح مـن حـاول أن يـجـرحـك...فـدعـه يـفـعـل مـا يـشـاء و إلـتـزم صـمـتـك...و لا تـشـوه مـاضـيـكـم الـجـمـيـل فـالـحــب أخـلاق قبـل أن يكون مشاعر


----------



## DODY2010 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اللحظات الجميلة لا تعني اين تكون ، و لكنھا تعني مع من تكون ""..,.


----------



## DODY2010 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بـالـعـقـل نـسـيـطـر عــلـي كــل شـيء ..

و بـالـقـلـب كـل شـيء يـسـيـطــر عـلـيـنـا .


----------



## DODY2010 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الحكيم يتأمل فضائل غيره ليقتنيها ، و الجاهل يـتأمل رذائل غيره و يدينه عليها.....


----------



## DODY2010 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

گل مآ آتمنآه فقط ..! هو آن آجد من لآ يخيب ظني به .. للآبد


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> تبا لزمن اصبح فيه ....الاخ الصغير اطول من الكبير !! D:


تصدق فعلان عندك حق فى دى
اخويا الصغير اطول منى بكتير
بالطول والعرض
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

تعَلَّمـت

 أنّه مِن الْصَعـب آن { آعُطــي } فُرَصــه لِمَن رَفَضْنــي

 و مـن الْصَعــب آَن [ أَحــب ] مَن لَا يُحــمُل لـي آِيـة مَشــآَعُر
 ... 
 فَعَلِمْت آَنـه مِن رَحــل عَنــي يَوْمــا لَا يُمْكــن ان { يَعُوْد }

 و مَن يحِتآجِنــي

 لَا يُمْكـن آَن [ يَرْحَل ] عَنِّي​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*بعضهم لا نعرفه ولا يهمنا كثيرًا لكنه لا يترك محيطنا قبل أن يترك شيئًا منه .. شيئًا لا ينسى و إن نسينا أشخاصهم .. انه الابتسامة *


----------



## bob (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*ما اجمل ان تري يد الله تعمل معك دون تدخلك في الاحداث
*


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*اصبت يا جبران حينما قلت :*
*"انهم فى البعد احلى واغلى ..." ولكن هل الجميع هكذا ... *؟؟

*مَن مِن بعيد كما من قريب ... مَن سطحه كعمقه ... مَن !!*​


----------



## +sano+ (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*احساس رائع لما تحس ان ربنا بيعزيك وبيطبطب عليك رغم انك وحش معااه *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*افتقد صوته و همساته .. تلك النبرة التى تلمس روحى بهدوء و تزعزع أساسات كيانى فأعود طفلة بين يديه .. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*نعـم حســاســة . .
 تُبكـينيّ الكـلمــات القــاسيــه
 أحــب الأشخــاص بسـرعـــة . .
 لكـن ليســوا جميـعـهـم يستـحـقـون الثـقـة . .
 مـقتنـعـة ان كـل شـيء بـالحيـــاة هنـاك سـبب لـوجــوده
 أحــب أن أهـتم بِـ الآخــــريـن . .
 أحاول ان اجعل كــل من حوليّ سعــيد 
 لأني مؤمنة أنها سترد لي السعادة
 يومًا من الأيام ♥.....
 هــــذه هـــي أنـــا )*
​


----------



## +sano+ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مازلت اسأل حائرا ااعاتبك ام اشكرك  !!!!!! ولكنى على يقين الان انك لن تتركنى كثيرااا حائر *


----------



## white.angel (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*يعطون لانفسهم مساحات اكبر من المخصصه لهم ... وحقوق لا يحلموا بأمتلاكها ... ويعاتبوننا عندما نرفض بصوره مُحرجه ... *​


----------



## +sano+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*على الطريق الصحيح *


----------



## the shepherd (15 أكتوبر 2012)

كل ما شاركتهم إياه لم يكن الم حقيقي ، كالذي اختبرته الآن ، 
فعندما امتلئت نفسي منه ، صرخ كل ما فيا بسببه ، إلا لساني ظل وحيداً ، عاجزاً عن أن يشاركهم الصراخ أو حتي الكلام ، 
فتلك هي ذروة الألم ، عندما لا تعرف أمامه إلا الصمت ، فحتي الدموع تهرب من جبروته و يفقد المرء صوته​


----------



## white.angel (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*اليوم واليوم فقط ... اكتشفت ان الحب والموت وجهان لعمله واحده ... 
فالحب يأخذ منا اعز صديق ... والموت يأخذ منا اعز حبيب ... *
*والخساره واحده .*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2012)

هجاء حبيب..​


قالت....

لا تعبث  بأحاسيسي الرقيقة ...

يا ملك العبارات...

 فأنت في هذا المجال ...

امير ...

وانا ملكة في الطيبة...

 مغبونة ...

 مترقبة  للأمل ...

ورجائي هو الرب القدير..

مغبونة...

 دع لي فرصة ...

فرصة الافصاح ...

دعني اسافر...

 مع احلامي... 

مع تغريد العصافير ...

يتبع


kalimooo


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*العمـــــــــــر قصير 
والبخـــــــــــــت مصير 
واللي يفـــــــــكر في همومه كتير
يعيـــــــــش حياته وعمره حزيـــن : (
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا يمكننا تغيير القدر و لكن يمكننا تقبله برضا *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أكتوبر 2012)

اردت الرحيل لانكى وضعتينا فى طريق لا نهايه له الا بقوانينى ! ولا ديمقراطيه فيه سوى ديمقراطية ّ الرؤساء العرب !


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

لا نفع للكلمات حين ترى من حولك يغلقون اذانهم 

لا نفع للسمع حين تصبح الكلمات مجرد ترهات ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*لحظات السعادة فرص لا تتكرر كثيرًا .. فحاول اغتنامها و تمتع بها قد لا تجدها حين تشتاق شفتاك للابتسامة *


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

وكأن آلكلآم يحلو له أن يهجرنآ .. عندمآ يصبح آلصمت غير محتمل



*.،*​


----------



## Critic (19 أكتوبر 2012)

lost in limbo !


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

لا اريد ان ارى الواقع 
فالافضل البقاء داخل الاحلام
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*حين تشتاق بقوة .. يودع النوم عيناك .. و يبقى الحنين رفيقك الوحيد .. تتسلل الذكريات إلى قلبك .. فترتسم ابتسامة صغيرة و تتنهد ليتهم يتذكرون ..*


----------



## bob (21 أكتوبر 2012)

i want to stop living in dreams , i want living in fact


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

كـــم هــي صـغـيـرة جــدا كـلـمـة ... آآه ....

 عـلـى مـا نـمـــلك مـن وجـــع فـي قـلوبـنـــا !!.​


----------



## DODY2010 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*متاريس المراءه تختبئ خلفها انهار من الحنان
اه لو اعطتك مفاتيح مدينتها دو اقتحام
ساتعطيك اجنحه تحلق فى الفردوس وحدك
ساتجعلك متجدداَ تنام فى اعماق السحر
كما لو كنت لم تحيا من قبل
ساتعشق شروقها ووغروبها وهزيعها
سوف لن تنام*


----------



## +sano+ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*الى متى اردد هذه الاوجاع فى قلبى كل يوم !!!!*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

لاتسألنـــي مـــن انـــا .. 

 ولا تسألنـــي مـــن أكـــون ..
 ولا تسألنـــي عـــن مسكنـــي ..

 ولا تسألنـــي أيـــن أنـــوي الذهـــاب ..
 ولا تسألنـــي مـــاذا أرى ..

 فقـــط أمســـك بيـــدي وخـــذني أينمـــا تريـــد ..

 فأنـــا بدونـــك لا أعـــرف مـــن انـــا​


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*الان عرفت اني كنت في حلم و الان استيقظت و ليتني استيقظت من فترة كبيرة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

اجـلـس كثـيــراً بمـفـردي .
 لـيـس إكـتـئـاب كمــا يـدعـيــه البـعــض ..

 إنـمـــا : لحـظــة راحــة ..
 عـن تطـفـــلات الـبـشـــر !!
 . .
 لحـظــة لا يعـرفهـــا ســوىَ عشـــاق الـھــــدوء​


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

امسح كلمه مستحيل من قاموسك
لان ربنا كتب
استطيع


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

غازلينى وتعالى اجلسى خلفى
ظهرك على ظهرى
ضعى راسك على كتفى
بعثرى شعرك عليا
وضعى وجهك
على وجهى
المسينى
باحساس البراءه
ووجه الطفوله
ضعى خدك على كفى
انتى الجميله
الرقيقه
تخطفنى انفاسك
تنهدى مثلى
احبينى


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ
ﻓﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ
ﻭ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻳﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻳﺔ
ﺣﺒﺔ ﺣﺎﺟﺎﺕ
ﻋﻴﺸﻬﺎ ﺑﺒﺴﺎﻃﺔ
ﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺧﺎﻳﻒ
ﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺟﺎﻱ
ﻋﻤﺮﻩ ﻣﺎ ﻫﺎﻳﻨﺴﻲ
ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻓﺎﺕ


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

انا من بني للشعر بيوتآ....
وارسي لبحوره شواطيها...
انا من دوزن اوزانه....
واعطي للكلمات معانيها..
.انا من يغير منه الغرور...

.اصبحت امام احساسها....
جاهلً بقوافيها.
{ياملكه الاحساس}


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

عندما يسكت الاحساس يترك الحبر القلم


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

تـألمــت حتــى أصبــح الألـم يتــألــم مــن شـده ألمــى !!


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا ,,, أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها
يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنـا ,,, بحالهــا وسأمضي في تحديهـا
لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه ,,,أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ما تحصل عليه دون جهد تفقده دون ندم.


----------



## +sano+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

لا اعلم ما يخبئه لى المستقبل لكنى اتوسل اليه ان يكون بى رحيمااا فالماضى تكفل بمعاقبتى ​​


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

نحن بالخطية منزل مهجور
فئران حياتها الجحور
لا يعرفوا طريق النور
فاللى متى نستمر فى الجحود
ونضع فى يدنا سلاسل من القيود
هل نقبل الموت وعلينا يسود
اما ننافس الخطية ونعود ليسوع
فعلينا ان نختار امام الجموع
الحياة او الموت التى ليس لها حدود
فعلينا ان نختار الان
قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## DODY2010 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

وليه هنبكى على فراقك .. مالكره والفراق والخيانة مغيرينك
لكن بالرغم من تقلك وافعالك .. لسه فى حياتنا عيزينك


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*ﻗﺪ ﻻ ﺍﺟﺪ ﺭﻓﻴﻘﺎ ﺍﻭ ﺷﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﺍﻭ
 ﺭﻗﻴﺒﺎ ﻳﺴﺎﻧﺪﻧﻲ
 ﻟﻜﻦ ﺻﺪﻗﻲ ﻭﺻﺮﺍﺣﺘﻲ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﻭﻣﻊ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ
 ﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﺗﺜﺒﺖ ﻟﻌﻘﻠﻲ ﺍﻧﻪ
 ﻻ ﻳﻘﺪﺭ ﺍﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺪﺭﻛﻪ ﻣﺜﻠﻲ
 ﻟﻜﻦ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺗﻨﺠﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ
 ﻭﺍﻻﺟﻤﻞ ﺍﻧﻨﻰ ﺃﻗﻀﻰ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻣﻊ
 ﺃﺑﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻭﻯ ﻷﺣﻜﻰ ﻟﻪ ﻛُﻞ ﻣﺎ
 ﺣﺪﺙ ﻣﻌﻰ !
 ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ !.
 ﺻﺪﻳﻘﻰ ﻟﺘﺘﺸﺪﺩ ﻭﻟﺘﺘﺸﺠﻊ !.. ﺇﻟﻬﻚ
 ﻳﺴﻤﻌﻚ *
​


----------



## the shepherd (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ان تشتاق لمن لست تعرفه , ان تشعر بالحنين لاشياء لم تختبرها بعد 
ان ينبض قلبك من اجل شخص لم يظهر بعد في حياتك 

هو بالفعل شعور غريب , مؤلم و ممتع لابعد الحدود في ذات الوقت
لا تعرف كيف تسلل اليك و كيف ستهرب منه ؟؟ 
هذا ان استطعت ان تقنع نفسك بالهرب من سطوة جماله الممتزج بغموضه​


----------



## بيتر ملاك (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربي*

ربي لا تجعلني خيالا يرعب من احبهم      ولا تجعلني عثرة في طريقهم                   لاتجعلني وردة مقطوفة في ايديهم   ولا تجعلني شوكة تدميهم  لا تجعلني حجرا يعرقلهم     ولا تجعلني ظلا يزعجهم       لا تجعلني  عاليا  فوق رؤسهم     ولا تجعلني قزما بين ارجلهم     لاتجعل افراحي تصدمهم    ولا تجعل دموعي زلقة في طريقهم  لاتجعلني ثفيلا يرهقهم  ولاتجعلني خفيفا يضايقهم    لاتجعلني  ضعيفا   يستعطفهم  ولا تجعلني  قويا  يلزمهم    لا تجعل حبي لهم يحرجهم   ولاتجعل حبهم لي  يرغمهم     لا تجعل حياتي  حملا عليهم   ولا تجعل موتي  ذكرى تؤلمهم


----------



## DODY2010 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

انتي الاروع بين النساء ..يتعلم منك الحب الوفاء...يتعلم منك انك بحرآ ونهرآ.وسماء..انتي حياه كامله الصفاء..احبك جدا.وان خانني اللفظ .او في تعبيره اساء


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*أﻛﺜﺮ اﻻﻣﻮر ارﻫﺎﻗﺎ !!!
 ﻛﺘﻤﺎن ﻣﺎ ﻧﺤﻦ ... ﺑﺤﺎﺟﻪ ﻟﻠﺒﻮح ﺑﻪ*
​


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

كــلـمـا إشـــتـقـت إلــيــك ♥

وضعت يدى على ♥ قــ ♥ ــلــبـي لأنـي أثــق بــوجــودك فـيـه

و عـندمـا أســمـع دقــاتـه ♥ـﮩﮩ\/ــﮩ\/ﮩ\/ـﮩــــــــــــــ♥ أطــمـئـن أنـك بــخـيـر
...

لـأـ نــه لا يــنـ ♥ـﮩﮩ\/ــﮩ\/ﮩ\/ـﮩــــــــــــــ♥ ـبـض بــدونــك ♥


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

كبــــريـآئي"وعــــَزة نـفـَـــتسـي فـوق الـجـــمـَيـع !..

فـلآ آحــــد يـسّـتــــحـق أن إذل نـفـــــِسـي ولـــو لـــلـحَظـه من آجــِلـه..
.

...
!.. قـد تــعـــقدونـَه غــــروُر وآنـا أعـتــــقـَده بـدآيـة خِـــط "تـوآضـــع"


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

لا يوجــد فِـي الحيــــاه عـقـــابــاً أشـــدّ مـن أن تحــب شخصــاً ... ليـس مــن حـقـــك أن تحـبــه..


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

احيانــا تسعدنــا الأيــام حتــى نظــن أننـا لن نحــزن أبــداً

ثــم تــدور الأيــام وتحزننــا حتـى نظـــن أننــا لن نسعــد أبـــد


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

اذا أردت أن تحـــــــب
.
.
.
.
فلا تحــب بعمـــق حتى تتاكد بان الطرف الاخر يحبك بنفس العمق
فعمــــق حبــك اليـــــوم هـــو عمـــق جرحك غدا


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

سـآعة [ الإشتيـاق ] ليس لهـآ عقـآرب . . !

و مع ذلك تلدغك فـي كل ثآنية تعيشُهـآ [♥]


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بعدَ گل مُحآدئة لنآ
آحتآج لــ آعآدة تنظيم لـ [ دقآت قلبي ] !!


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

اذا حكم عليك الآخرون بالفشل فهو أمر قابل للخطأ ، أما إذا حكمت على نفسك بالفشل فهذا حكم نهائي !


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

من أجمل الأشياء ♥
قضاء وقتك مع شخص يتحدث ببراءه ويتصرف بعفويه
ويضحك بطريقه تشعُر معه أن أوجاع الحياة انتهت )


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

تأكَدْ بأنَ لاَ شَئ يَبْقَىْ مَعْكْ سِوَىْ الإحْتِرَاْمْ لِـ غَيْرَكْ... و لِـ ذَاْتَكْ
فكن دائما راقيا بأخلاقك


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أجمل رجـــــــل في نظر المرأه هو ذاك الذي يقرأ صمتها وهدوئها ودموعها ومزاجها دون أن تنطق ... ثم يتلوه عليها كقصيدة شعر..!!


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

و كنا نعلم النهايات ، لتجنبنآ كثيراً من البدايآت رغم روعتها ..
لكن الحياة تجارب ومواقف ! ♥


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

من يملكون الحكمة يملكونها لأنهم يحبون ...، والحمقى حمقى لأنهم يظنون أنهم يفهمون الحب.


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مـؤلـم ... أن لا تعــرف ماذا بــك
فقــط ... ملل يسـتوطن ذاتــك ويلازمـك حيـث ليـس لديــك رغــبة بفـعل أي شـي ســوى... "الصـمــت" !


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أؤمِن وَ بشدهّ ، ،
أَن قسوَة الحَيَآة تكشف أشخآصاً رَآئعيــــــنّ . . ♥


----------



## +sano+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*احساس العاجز الذى يملك كل شئ ولا يستطيع انجاز اى شئ فالرؤيه بها غيوم لا استطيع ان اعبر منها ​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

أول مرهـ تصآدف قدآمى مرآية أشوف بيهآ يعنى أيه دمعة متحجرة فى عينى
لدرجة إن أنآ إللى أخرجهآ بأيدى

كآن نفسى أقدر أشيل آلوجع إللى فى قلبى دآ كمآن بأيدى .....



*.،*
​ 
​


----------



## +sano+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*كلمه صغيره لكنها تعطى احساس بالعجز انها الحيره​*


----------



## DODY2010 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيبي
سأعيش كل عمري بين اضلاعك
سأسكن في النسيم حولك
لاتامل جمال عينيك
سأركب نسمات الهواء وعبير الزهور
لاقترب منك واكون جزءا من نفسك
لاسمعك دقات قلبي
المتوقد حباً لروحك
انا روحا تعيش بين نور عينيك
فلن يراني سواك انت


----------



## the shepherd (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*It s the fist time in a while that i have this feeling*
*it s not pain or even anger , it s more like dying*
*and r not able to scream or even cry *​ 
*i think it s what they call *
*Disappointment*​


----------



## +sano+ (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*توهان ..... حيره ...... غيوووم ........ ندم ...... مشاعر مختلفه صعب السيطره عليها !!!!! ​*


----------



## +sano+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*احساس جديد ومختلف لم ياتينى منذ زمن بعيد اعترف انه احساس غير محبوب ولكن لا مفر من التعايش معه ومصادقته ​*


----------



## bob (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*لماذا عند الجلوس منفردا بنفسك تتذكر فقط كل ما هو سيء مر عليك !!
*


----------



## DODY2010 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

احبيبي انا دون صفاتي،،فهل لوذهبت يذهب معها حبك ،وتذهب معها حياتي،،احبيني بدون احساسي بدون قدراتي،،،فهل لو ذهبت ابقي وحيدآ في الأتي،،احبيني،،فاذا احسست انك تحبين اشياء قد تذهب ،،لن استبدل بدموعي ابتساماتي


----------



## DODY2010 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

•	
حبيبي كالزرع مثل الزهور....اتنفس انفاسه ويأثرني كالنور. كالضوء في المساء.حبيبي يختفي فيدخل الظلام...ينسحب كالسديم فيجف مني الكلام


----------



## white.angel (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*يقولون ان الجروح تُشفى مع مرور الوقت ...
ولكن فى العلاقات ..
هناك جروح تزداد مع مرور الوقت ...
*​


----------



## DODY2010 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

انت كفايتي وصحبتي وحبيبتي وكل حاجه


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصداقة كالمظلة كلما اشتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة إليها .


يفوح شذا الياسمين ولو قتلناه ألف مرة.


**
حتى لو فشلت، يكفيك شرف المحاولة .
*


​


----------



## DODY2010 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

كان يجب ان يحبك شاعراً........
وليس متلعثمً مثلى
يعانى فقر الكلمات
لايرقى لان يصف
حب مستحيل
قلب كالسديم
انتى تُكتب فيكى
المعلقات وقليله
اساطير نزار
فى وصفك بخيله
لذلك اختزل كل
مشاعرى فى كلمه
أحبك جداً


----------



## DODY2010 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

رجــال الإنـتـرنــت أقــوال بــلا أفـعـال
وفـتـيـات الـنـت عــواطــف بــلا عـقـل
.
.
.
مــلـخـص بـسـيـط لــواقــع نـعـيـشـه


----------



## DODY2010 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ﺁﻣﻨﺖ ﺑﻴﻚ ﻗﺮﺑﻨﻲ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺳﺤﺮﺍﻧﻲ ..
ﻳﺎ ﻃﻮﻝ ﻋﺬﺍﺑﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺪﻱ ﻋﻨﻚ ﻳﺎ ﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﺎ
ﺑﻌﺎﻧﻲ ..
ﻭ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺇﻧﻲ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﻨﺴﻰ ﻣﺶ
ﻫ ﺘﻨﺴﺎﻧﻲ


----------



## DODY2010 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

خــلاص بجــد أنــا كــل شــىء عنـــدى بقــا واحــــد 
والــدنيــا يعنــى , ادتنـــى ايــه , أكتــر مــا هـــى بتــاخــد ؟؟؟؟
وأهــو كــل حــاجــة حلمــت بيهـــا , أخــدتهــا م الــواحــد !!!!!!


----------



## DODY2010 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

d علمنى كيف اتاقلم ع العيش بدونك وكيف استطيع ان اتنفس الهواء بدونك وارجوك علمنى كيف اتجاهل ذكريات وجودك


----------



## DODY2010 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

احبيني كانسان فانا لست جماد لا يتكلم او يغضب.احبيني كاعاشق لدي احساس وفلب ينبض .احبيي او اتركيني فحتي الجماد له وقت ينضب


----------



## +sano+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*شغف وتساؤلات .. ما هذه الجاذبيه المفاجئه فى وقت انعزال مقصود ومحبوب اهذا منك ياربى ام انه مجرد اشتياق للاليف ​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.
*
كثيراً مآ كنت أفسر ضعفى أمآم آلأطفآل بغريزة آلأمومة آلموجودة بدآخلى

*ولكنهآ ليست أمومة* .. أو حتى أبوة
فقط هم يذكروننآ بآلكآئن آلبرئ آلنقى آلذى يتقلص مع آلوقت بدآخلنآ
حنيننآ لهم كإحتيآجنآ أليه

*كلآهمآ يجعلنآ نتسآرع لـ نرعآهـ ونحتضنه بمحبتنآ
*

*
.،*

​


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بعضك يا سيدتى يقتلنى
والبعض منك يحيينى
قربى منك يحرقنى
وبعدك عنى يؤذينى
كاللعنة حبك يطاردنى
وكالقدر اعتدت تعذيبنى
وكالداء عشقك يؤلمنى
وكادواء ضحكتك تشفينى
وياورده شوكها تعطينى
وعبق ملمسها يسقينى
الم وحبا ونار وراحه يروينى
انا مشتاق للنردين
لا احلف بيمينى
لكنى لك وحدك حتى
ولو نسيتينى


----------



## +sano+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*شعور مزهل بنسيم الحريه فالقيود تحطمت للابد .... والوثن سقط عندما سقطت الاقنعه ... فالنبدا الان حياه جديده بعيدا عن التماثيل وبعيدا عن الاقنعه​*


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

[Cلمـا بتغيبـى عنــى يــوم
بتبقــى قــدامــى وشــايفك
شــايفـ هـزارك
شــايفـ جنــانـك
شــايفـ حــلـوتك
تعــرفــى بحب اووى اضــايقـك
وبحــب اجنــانــك
عــارفـة ليــه..عـلشــانـ
بمــوت فــى رخمـتك
ويــوم لمــا بــشـوف
دمعتـك نــازله عـلـى خــدك
ببقــى نفســى !!!
اشيلها وتنزل على خدى
وارسم مكانها فرحه
وفستان على قدك
بحبك بحبك بحبك


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ساقول لك كلمه وحيده ربما احببت كثرآ او ظننت انني احببت ولكن انتي فقط حبي الحقيقي وكلمتي الوحيده لك...هي{احبك انتي}


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيبتى انت حلم كل الرجال
انت اكليل الورد على رائس العذارى
انت قره عين الكمال
حبك يجلعنى ارتجل
بين الحقيقه والخيال
انت البرد والدلال
انت النار والمحال
انت حبيبتى


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ياحبيبى عشنا قصائد الحب معاً
من المعلقات الى اساطير نزار
الحب ان اصبح بشروط
كانك ترفعى من المياه
الشطوط
فتتبعثر
تضعين
للانهار سدود
فتجف
وتتبخر
ساقبل بشروطك
سافى بوعودى
وان مات الحب
فتذكرى
انتى وضعتى
الشروط


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اطلب ياألم وشيل وجعك ع حبيبي .اناقدك بس سيب حبيبي.عاركني واعاركك لكن الا حبيبي


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اهون عليك يوم بحاله مشفش عنيك ...........
وحشنى اوى حبيبى


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بتغيب والفرحه ملازمك احزن انا والفرح بيجري وراك.ماشي يافرح


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

يا كل المشاعر يا كل الاحساس يا كل الناس
ياوجودى ياحجراليشب وصوت النهر ياقصر الماس
ياكل حكايه ويا كل امانى وحلم العاشقين لك حراس
الحب انتى انتى الغرام تهيم بك العين حتى الانفاس


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

كالضوء في المساء.حبيبي يختفي فيدخل الظلام...ينسحب كالسديم فيجف مني الكلام


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

الصمت افضل رد على جرح احبائك


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

يعجبنى انها تعاملنى كالاطفال
يعجبنى ان ترسمنى كالاطلال
يعجبنى فى عقلها اخر الاقول
يعجبنى اننى قصه ومرثاة امثال
يعجبنى انها تعجبنى كا محال
يعجبنى ارى بعينيها الكمال
ارى كل شئ بها بجمال
يعجبنى اننى حبيبها
فى الخيال


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

قبل ان تفكري انني اجرؤ علي جرحك فاليك هذا الخبر اموت الف مره قبل ان افعل


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اه ياامرأه ترين كل شئ كما تريدين
ان تغضبى
ان تتلكئى
ان تدفعينى للجنون
بالالم الحنون
بشك وظنون
بصمت
بنهم
لاتكتفى
منها
احبك
كما تريدين ان اقولها
كما تريدين ان اكون


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شك فى حبى لانه اكبر من ان يصدق
لو كانت تعلم اننى لم اظهره لن تصدق
فقط قليل منه فانا نفسى لااصدق
اننى سااحب حبً لن يصدق


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ياليل دفيها لاتزعجها وغطيها بنجومك ضوي علي ضفايرها ولا تصحيها.


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

هل تعلمين بالطبع لاه لاتعلمين
هل تعلمين انك بتل ورده
هل تعلمين انك رحيق
انك ملهمتى
انك بسمه رضيعه
انك جنيه الاطفال
تحقيقين الاحلام
انك زنبقه حقل
انك خجل بتول
بالطبع لاه لاتعلمين
انك ملاك


----------



## DODY2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

لاتلعنينى فحبك خارج عن ارادتى خارج عن تكوينى
لاتلعنينى فارى فى كل الوجه وجهك الياسمين
لالا .. احبك بعمق الحيا ه ولاشئ يواسنى
لاتلعنينى ببعدك عنى فاكون ملعون الى الابد
فاكون مطارد مثل مجنون احب الغير ملموس
احب شئ مستحيل ويضحكون على ا
لناس
كاهائم فى الطرقات ابحث عنك فى البساتين
ابحث عنك بغير الكلمات بغير النظرات بغير المألوف
احبينى
لاتنسحبى فانا متعلق بك للجنون لاتقتلينى
او من بعيد راقبينى باشفاق قلب عطوف
ولكن لاتتركينى
دعيهم يتكلمون يتفلسفون يخطئون
لو كنت خطيئتكى لاتتوبى عنى
ولا تنسينى


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ياارب بجد تعبت ارحمنى​


----------



## DODY2010 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

لقد ارهقني هذا العناء ،،،هذا الشقاء ،،فحبيبي اخفي عني وجع البكاء،،قولي ابتعد وسوف افعل،،،فمر الحقيقه،،اكثر دواء مرآللشفاء


----------



## DODY2010 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

يفضل المك ساكن فيك ،.اي مكان تهرب يلاقيك،،حتي الاه ساكنه في انفاسك ،،جرحك وحدك عايش بيه ،،جرحك وحدك عايش بيه،،اصعب حب،،


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

أعـتـرف أنـي آتـظـاهــر بـالـقـوة !

 وَ لــكــن .. بـداخـلـي عـالـم يـبـكـي !​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

آعـشـق الهـــدوء  !
 لأنــه يأخذنــي لـ دنيـــــا آعيشهـــا بــ مفــــردي​


----------



## DODY2010 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عايزك حبيبي،،تبقي حبيبي،واشوف عنيك وعمري اعيشه بيك،،جنبك حبيبي،،واخد ايديك،،نعيش الهوي ،،ااه خليني احبك اديني قلبك،،ونعيش سوي


----------



## +sano+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*احساس مملوء بالامل والخوف معااا لكنه احساس ممتع لم اشعر به من قبل فا الان كل شى اصبح جديد​*


----------



## white.angel (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*لو كل واحد يعتمد على دماغه ويبعد عن ودانه فى الحكم على الامور*
*هنبقى اعظم الشعوب واكثر البشر المحترمون .. بس تقول لمين !!*​


----------



## bob (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*كم اتمني ان ابوح بما في داخلي و لكني افضل الصمت
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*
*
**لم **نتغير*
ذآت آلإبتسآمة آلبريئة آلتى نحملهآ منذ آلصبى
وذآت آلإيمآءة آلبسيطة آلتى إعتدنآ أن نعبر بهآ عمآ بدآخلنآ بلآ كلمآت
وذآت آلبهجة آلتى تشملنآ لأبسط آلأشيآء .. فقط لإنهآ أشيآء نفعلهآ سوياً


*حقاً يمتلكنى آلحنين لطفولتنآ

* 


*.،*​


----------



## bob (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا لا املك الا الصمت 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مــا يتــعلمه الانــسان فــي عــشرة ايــام مــن الالــم ... يفوق مــا يتــعلمه فــي عــشرة ســـنوات مــن الــســعاده ...*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*سنعتاد ثم ننسى ثم نصبح بخير كأن شيئا لم يكن*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*ﺃﻗﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻟﻘﻠﺒﻚ : ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ يلاﺣﻆ ﺗﻐﻴﺮ ﻣﺰاﺟﻚ ﻣﻦ
 ﺣﺮﻭﻑ ﺗﻜﺘﺒﻬا : ﺗﻠﻚ ﻫﻲ ﻣﻬاﺭﺓ لا ﻳﺘﻘﻨﻬا الا اﻟﻘﻠﻴﻞ*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

أكـثـر مـا أتـقـنـه فـي حـيـاتـي . .

 ان أخـفــي احـزانـي خـلــف ابـتـسـامتـي 

 لـدرجـة ان يـشـعـر مـن حـولـي بـأنـي لا أعـلـم شـيـئ عـن الآلاااام !!​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أحيآناً لآ ندركـ إننآ بآلفعل على مآ يرآم
إلآ عندمآ نرى ألآمهم آلغير محتملة و آهآتهم آلسآكنة


*آشكركـ آللهى على كل حآل*




*.،*

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مع أن الدموع ليس لها ثقل .... لكن أن سقطت تزيل شيئا بالقلب كان ثقيلا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*افعلوا ما شئتم فانا لم اعد اهتم 
الا بمن يهتم بى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هذه انا...
 اضحك تاره..
 وابكى تاره..
 افرح تاره..
 واحزن تاره..
 ولكنى بين اضلعى قلب..
 لايكف عن النبض ابدا....​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاسس بفشل ؟! .. ماهو من خيبتك يا أهبل 
يعنى جربت كل حاجة فى الدنيا ممكن تكون بتعرف تعملها و فشلت ؟!
ليه وانت عمرك كله على بعضه قد ايه عشان تحكم على نفسك انك فاشل !!!!!!
مش جايز يكون قدامك اساليب وخطوات نجاحك وانت اللى مش بتشوف غير عوائق...
أكيد انت اتميزت فى حاجة عن غيرك 
بس بس مش كل حاجة تقول أكيد فى غيري بيعملها أحسن مني 
طيب انت عمرك حاولت تعمل نفس اللى بيعموله اللى شايفهم احسن منك دول ؟!
لالالالالالا ماتقولش حتى لو جربت مش هعرف بطل إحباااااااااااااط بقى 
هااا .. جربت وفشلت ؟!
وماله يا سيدي جرب تاني وتالت أكيد نجاحك يستاهل تتعب شويتين *
 *‏+Bent El3dra+*
​


----------



## bob (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*اصبحت الحياة مجرد ساعات تمر دون جدوي
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتعلم ترقص على جرحك و تسكر بدمك و ترتوى من دمعك .. عشان فى يوم هيبقو ملاذك و زادك .. يمكن تكون دى آخر رقصة و اخر ضحكة و لو كدبة .. امسك فيها .. اوهمك نفسك بالسعادة يمكن فى يوم الفرحة تغلط و تجيلك .. احلم بعالم هادى مسالم يمكن فى يوم القدر يغير من حلمك و يقلدك ! 


احلم و ارقص و اضحك .. اقهر دمعتك بفرحة مغصوبة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هموووت وأتكلم 
أصل الجرح علم
وقلبي بيتألم
همووت وأتكلم ياناس
لكن الحكم عليا ماينقاس
أنا تعبت خلاص
:crying::crying:
+بنت الكنيسة+
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحيـــانــاً اجـدني فتاة لا أجيد فعل شيء سوى الضحـك واللعـب . .

 وأحيـــانــاً اخرى أجدني حكيمة ذات خبرة كبيرة 

 وأحيــانــاً لا أجـــدنــي أبــــداً*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

لست حزين و لا احب الحزن يوما ولكن هناك اوقات تحدث امور تطفئ هذا الكون بأكمله في عيني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*آشتهي الإبتعاد عن كل شيء الا منك  ف آنت راحة لكل آوجاعي*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*فقط أريده لي وحدي ملكي أنَا

 لا يشغله غيري لايرى غيري هكذا أنا أنانية به*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

لسنـــا بحاجـــه لـ ضحـــك وكـــلام حلــــو . .  نحــن بحاجـــه الى الشخـــص الــذي يفهـــم مشاعرنــــا ويقدسهـــا  ويقدرهــــا ويصونهـــــــــا​


----------



## DODY2010 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*دائما نعلم الحقيقه ونكتمها في داخلنا..ولكل منا اسبابه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*كــم أنا بـحـــاجــــة ألــيك . . .

 الى سـمــــاع صـــوتك والى رؤيـــتك . . .

 والشعــور بــــأنـك مـــعـي دائما" . . .

 كـثـــيـرا ً مــــا تـمـــنـيــت ُ أن التــقـي بـــك ولــو لـدقـيـــقــــــة ٌ واحــــــدة يا ربى وحبيبى ومخلصى*
​


----------



## bob (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي، أين ترعى                 ، أين تربض عند الظهيرة. لماذا أنا أكون كمقنعة عند قطعان أصحابك *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺃﺷﺨــــﺎﺹ ﺑـ ﻭﺟﻮﺩﻫـــﻢ ﻓَﻘَـــﻂ ...

يكتمــــﻞ ﻣﻌﻨَـــﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻴــــﺎﺓ ...​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

فقَط أريده لي وحدي ملكي أنَا

 لا يشغله غيري لايرى غيري هكذا أنا أنانية به​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*فــي وجودك آشتــاقك .. فتخيل حــــالي في بعـــدك *
​


----------



## Critic (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نحس بشكل مبالغ فيه !!


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> نحس بشكل مبالغ فيه !!



وحياتك جاية في وقتها!

لسه عامل حادثة حاﻻً مع اني كنت جنب البيت خﻻص!! حاجة تفرس....تقوم رايح بقى لحد نقطة المرور وعكننة وتدفع فلوس رسوم الreporting عشان تعرف تروح بيها التأمين!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*نسجتك ... أبياتا .... في خواطري كل ما أحاول .... العبور .... أقابل ... طيفك .. ويأسرني فأصبح سجينة ..لأحب .... سجان *.​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفسى اعيش فمكان مفيهوش  اى اختلاف *
*ولا فالدين ولا فالون ولا فاى حاجة*
*يااااااااااااااه *
*لو نعيش بمحبه زمان*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاوز اصحى بدرى 
*

* وعلى كنيستى اجرى
*

* يفرح يسوع لامرى
*

* وبحبه يفرح قلبى
*

* واكون مبسوط معاه
*

* وام اتناول سره

*​
* هيفرح بيا قلبه

*
* واعلى بروحى معاه

*
* اصله حنين  عليا

*
* عارف ايه اللى بيا

*
* وبيدور عليا

*
* حتى فوسط الجبال

*
* يسوع    حبيبى قلبى

*
* هو يشيل  عنى

*
* كل الم وهمى

*
* بيروح مادام وياه

*
* اصلى انا بحبه

*
* ونفسى افضل جانبه

*
* اعيش وياه فحضنه

*
* واكون مبسوط معاه

*
* حبيبى يا يسوع

*
* johna

*
* 11/ 8/2012

*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤلم أن ترى أغلى الناس لديك متألم 
و تقف عاجزاً حائراُ 
هل تبكي معه مساندة لدموعه ؟!
هل تبقى صامتاً خوفاً من أن تنطق كلمات تزيد همه ؟!!
أم تقول له كلمات تكاد تكون مؤلمة فى ظاهرها الا انها قد تكون شافية 
كطعم الدواء المر الذي يجب تناوله وقت المرض
و ربما تفيقه فيما بعد !!!
يالها من حيرة .......
**+Bent El3dra+*

​


----------



## DODY2010 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألا تعلم أن حبك مثل الهواء والماء
فأنت الهواء الذي يحي قلبي
وأنت الماء الذي يروي ضمأي
أدخلتك فؤادي وأغلقت عليك ألأبواب
والقيت المفاتيح خلف مجراتي
لن أنسى عباراتك
...
فهي الحياة لقلبي
وحضنك الدافء ملجئ
وملاذي
لا تخف يا حبيبي
فأنا علي العهد
انا علي العهد
أحبك*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*لمآ تكون زعلآن من حد ومش عآيز تكلمه*
وفجأهـ تحس إن زعلكـ منه إتحول لزعل عليه .. علشآن سآيبه لوحدهـ حزين ومهموم

فـ مآتعرفش هى دى آلمحبة آلصآدقة .. *ولآ دآ هبل من سيآدتكـ *



*.،*​


----------



## bob (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*كمن يعيش في دوامة لا يعرف اين هو باب الخروج
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*حبيبى ان أحزنوك أخبرني سأحاول أن أكن لك فرحا  وإن لم أستطع فسأكون لك عين أخرى تبكي معك*​


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*القلوب النقية ....حتى عندما تنجرح تنزف حب*


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

عندما يخيب ظنك باحد *,,,فانك تبقى بحيرتك حتى تفهم معنى ما يحمله قلبك من الحب الكبير*


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهي ما اروعك ...ما اعظم حبك حتى جعلتني هكذا احب بلا حدود حتى المسيئين الي ربي مجدك فوق كل مجد ارضي مهما ارتفعت درجات الانسان فانك فوق كل عال يا خالق هذا الكون العظيم*


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*محبة المسيح تمنحنا قلبا يقاوم الخطيئة والحقد والكبرياء*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*إلهى, لم أكن أعلم أن أجمل أوقات حياتى هي الضيقات والتجارب والأزمات لأنها تجعلنى انسى الكل و انظر إليك وحدك*
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مصر تحتاج إلي مصر أخري حتي تفيق والضمائر تحتاج لضمائر أخري حتي تصحو والخسائر لا تحتاج إلي ذكر لأننا إلا الأن لم نعرف إلاها​


----------



## DODY2010 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*يروادني حبك كالمراهقين .احبك واكرهك اشتاق واحنق في أان واحد.. هذا الويل هذا الميل ..هذا الهدير هذا السعير..هذا العذاب الذي لاينتهي بالنوم الا علي حدقه مقلتك.. قد لانتهي من وصفه طوال حياتي تلك الحب حب المراهقين*


----------



## DODY2010 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

اما انت بتوحشني وانت معايا ..قاصد تغيب وتزود حنيني ليك..مش كفايا انك مش ويايا..انت فين وحشتني عنيك..


----------



## DODY2010 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بحبك حب جنون ..حب يملي كل الكون..ومعاك مهما يكون ياعمري انا


----------



## DODY2010 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

انا قبطى مصرى 
فرعونى عصرى 
والصمت هلكنى 
واضطهادى حصرى 
انا قبطى وابويا قبطى 
والهرم جدى وسبطى 
والنيل خفف مصيبتى 
اصلى بالقبطى مصرى
كام واحد يابلدى شافك 
كام واحد ركب كتافك 
ياخد فيكى ويدى 
كام واحد سرق لحافك 
داس على بوزك وعدى 
وابنك مالوش فى خيرك 
يضحك عليكى غيرك 
اسلام جاهل وبدوى 
جاب فى الارض منخيرك
وفى الاخر جبتى اخرك 
وعشان تقومى بيدى 
قطعها جاهل وسلفى 
عايز يمشى لورى 
شوفتى مصيبه زى مصيبتى 
انا مصرى وقبطى


----------



## DODY2010 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بـــلاش تاخــدها قفــش 
بلاش تحــاول تدخل فى قـلوب الناس بالـزق !

بلاش تتمسـك بحـد قالك أنا لازم أمشـى !
بلاش تخـسر نفسـك عشان تكسب حــد !
لأنك برده مـش هتكسبـــه !
محدش دايـم 
خلى الدنيا تمشـى زى ما ربنا عاوز وانـت راضـى
بدل ما هتمشـى بـرضو زي ربنا عـاوز بس انت زعـلان 
سيب النـاس يبقوا فـى حياتـك بإختيارهـم
مــش بمحايلتــك انت ومحاولاتــك !


----------



## DODY2010 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ﺃﻣﺮﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺧﻠﻘﺖ ﻷﺟﻠﻚ .....
ﻭﻷﺟﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻤﻞ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ....
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺠﺪﻫﺎ ﺳﺘﺠﺪ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ
ﻛﺎﻣﻼ .....
ﺍﺣﻔﺘﻆ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻋﻴﻨﻚ ....
ﺍﺣﻔﻆ ﻛﻠﻤﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻫﺎﺗﻬﺎ ....
ﺍﺣﺘﻔﻆ ﺑﺰﻛﺮﻳﺎﺗﻬﺎ ......
ﺍﻳﻦ ﻓﺮﺣﺘﻬﺎ .... ﺍﺫﻫﺐ ﺍﺑﺤﺚ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ
ﻭﺍﻋﻄﻴﻬﺎ ....
ﺍﻳﻦ ﺣﺰﻧﻬﺎ ... ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﺟﻠﺲ ﺍﻣﺴﺢ
ﺩﻣﻮﻋﻬﺎ .....
ﻛﻦ ﻣﺮﺷﺪﺍ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻬﺎ .....
ﻛﻦ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺭﺟﻼ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ....
ﻛﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺣﻨﻮﻧﺎ ﻛﻦ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﺑﺎ ﻭﺻﺪﻳﻘﺎ .....
ﻭﻻ ﺗﻘﺎﺭﻧﻬﺎ ﺑﻐﻴﺮﻫﺎ ....
ﺃﻣﺮﺍﺗﻚ ﻫﻰ ﻣﻠﻜﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺀ ....
ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ .....
ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻓﻰ ﻋﻴﻨﻚ ﻭﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ....
ﺍﻓﻌﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ....
ﺳﺘﺠﺪﻫﺎ ﺗﻔﻌﻞ ﻣﻌﻚ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻰﺀ ﺗﺮﻳﺪﻩ
ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ....
ﻭﺗﺎﻛﺪ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺠﺪ ﺃﻣﺮﺍﺓ ﺳﺘﺤﺒﻚ ﻫﻜﺬﺍ .....
ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺠﺪﻫﺎ ....
ﺍﺣﺘﻔﻆ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ....
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺤﻴﺎ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ﺑﻨﺒﻀﻬﺎ .....
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## DODY2010 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

من بداية الخليقة قال الله:ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره(واحدة فقط وليس اكثر)


----------



## DODY2010 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اشتاق
الى ابتسامتك الرائعة 
الى لمسة يديك
الى همسك الدافيء 
الى حياتي بقربك
اني لا استطيع العيش بدونكِ 
حبك في قلبي يزداد يوم بعد يوم
واصبح قلبي غير قادرعلى احتواء ِمقدار عشقي لك


----------



## DODY2010 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

الحب يا حبيبى
قصيدة جميلة مكتوبة على القمر
الحب مرسوم على جميع اوراق الشجر
الحب منقوش على ريش العصافير وحبات المطر


----------



## DODY2010 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

لا تعـلـمـنـي كـيـف أحـبـــك ~ فـلـقـد أحبـبـتــــك ♥~

بـل علـمـنــي كـيــف أجـــــدك . . !!~ لأنـنـــي أفـتـقـدك !


----------



## DODY2010 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بســـألك يادنيـــــا وعطيني برهــــان!! ليـــــه اللي قلبه طيب دوم خســـــران؟؟؟


----------



## DODY2010 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

أحدهُم نسيّ صوتہ في أذني و أسمہ في فميّ

تركَ في قلبي مسآحاتِ موجوعہ 

و طُرقًا للحنين لا تؤدي إليہ *(


----------



## DODY2010 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

كلما فكرت أن أحاول أنساك ....
يصرخ قلبي من أعماقه أهواك ..
وكيف لي النسيان وأنا باحلامي أراك ؟؟..
أخبريني يا من وصفتها بالملاك ....
أهل من الممكن العيش سواك؟...
أجيبيني ولو بكلمة عساك ...
فأنا لازلت بكل ثانية أتمناك ...


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وَحدكـ أنت .. من تُجيد ربط لِسآني و تقييدْ كلمآتي ,,
وَحدكـ أنت .. تستطيع إقنآعي بأمورٍ أرفضهآ تمآمآ ,,
وَحدك أنت .. تُسعدني , تُبكيني ,تُضحكني ,, ..
وَحدكـ أنت .. تتحَكم بـ .. مشآعري ,,
وحدك أنت .. فــِ غيآبك أختنق بـ شُوق ,,
...وحدكـ أنت .. آقبّل صُورك , و أنتشي بِ عطرك ,,
وحدكـ أنت. تُثير غيرتي ,,
وحدكـ أنت .. لآ آستطيع هُجرآنكـ أبدآ ..!!
وحدكـ أنت♥ أ ع ش ق ك


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*غريب  الانسان منا فالسعاده والحزن لايملك لهم اي مفاتيح لهما بينما يملكهم كل  من حوله ...فهم من يجلوه سعيد وهم من ييجعلوه حزين ..والغريب ايضا انه هو  من يعطي تلك المفاتيح لكل شخص جديد يدخل حياته ...ومن الاغرب ان من يعطيهم  الاولويه هم اول من يقوم بجرحه وعليه ان يمضد جرحه ويلملمه حتي لا يخسرهم  لانهم هم اللذين يملكون مفاتيح السعاده فمن سيسعده من بعدهم ؟؟؟*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

* فـ دآخلي شخصين :

 وآحد بيقولى قوم ذآكر ^^

 وآلتآني بيقولي متردش عليــــه  !! 
*


​


----------



## bob (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*لقد مللت الانتظار
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

2013 ... طمعان يارب انك تمنحنى فيها شىء واحد فقط ...... (( انت )) !!!​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*أتـــدرى

 أنْـت لســـت تـــوام روحــى ولا أنــت نصــفـى الاخــر

 بــل أنـت قلــبى الـذى ينـــبض فـى مـكـان أخـر ♥*
​


----------



## DODY2010 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

انا ومنتصف الليل بيننا ثأر...بيننا نجوم وشهب وسهر...كيف انام ولا اتأمل وجنتي القمر...نامي انتي ودعيني اصارع الفجر...حتي يغلبني النعاس &وانام في عيناكي دهر


----------



## DODY2010 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جلست اقلب رسائلها..اقبل اناملها التي كتبت انت حبيبي...اتأمل مشاعرها ...السيل الذي من السحر في قلبها حبيبي..اعشق ان تغضب مني..حين اداعبها...اعشق الريح في شعرها يلاعبها..اعشقها حين ادعوها محبوبتي وتدعوني انا حبيبي..


----------



## DODY2010 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مهما كثر عدد الناس من حولك، هناك شخص واحد فقط ترى نفسك وحيداً بدونه !!


----------



## bob (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحيانا تبكي و لا تدري ما السبب غيـر أنك تعبت من كل شيء*


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Welcome 2013. Crucial achievements dated me at your address...so don't disappoint me, nor anyone else..ok sweetie?


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مش لازم تكون لوحدك فى البيت علشان تكون وحيد-- ممكن تبقى فى بيت مليان ناس-- و بردو وحيد!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الى بيحب الرب اوى-- هيستمتع بالوحده معاه


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الى بيحب الرب اوى-- هيستمتع بالوحده معاه



خلينا نقول انا باحب استمتع بحضوره في الاخرين


----------



## omid (1 يناير 2013)

مع 2013.......
 اشكرك يا الهي على كل النعم الكثيرة
 التي أعطيتها لنا في سنة 2012
بين يديك أترك كل القادم وأثق أني في أمان
 اعلم أنك ستعطيني اكثر مما اتمنى ...
امين 
سنة سعيدة ومباركة وكل عام والجميع بألف خير
​


----------



## tamav maria (1 يناير 2013)

البحر: اشعر امامه انه لاحدود
لهذا الكون

المستقبل: شبح يؤرق كل عين اذا
نامت

اليأس:نقطه سوداء في عالم
مضئ

اصدق الحزن :ابتسامه في عين تدمع

قمه الحزن: ان تبتسم وفي عينيك
الف دمعه​


----------



## DODY2010 (2 يناير 2013)

ساكتب كي تقرأي حين تستيقظي..انني ظللت اتأمل وجهك النائم وقطفت منه ازهار حبي اهديها لك ..صباح الورد ..فلو نمت اعلمي انني انتظرت ان تفتحي عيناكي كي انام فيهم..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

DODY2010 قال:


> ساكتب كي تقرأي حين تستيقظي..انني ظللت اتأمل وجهك النائم وقطفت منه ازهار حبي اهديها لك ..صباح الورد ..فلو نمت اعلمي انني انتظرت ان تفتحي عيناكي كي انام فيهم..


 
 يخبر إيه الكلام الانهيار ده هههههههههههه
 كلام جميل اوى


----------



## DODY2010 (3 يناير 2013)

كيف احببتك هكذا ..كيف صرت حلمي وامنياتي ..كيف اصبحت حياتي بدونك مستحيله..كيف عشقتك وانت مني ..وليس لي


----------



## DODY2010 (3 يناير 2013)

ما اصعب ان تأذي انسان كان كل هدفك اسعاده...وعوضا عن ذلك تضعه في جحيم : صعب الخروج منه


----------



## بايبل333 (4 يناير 2013)

*أتعجب من ناس تظن أنى أكون لهم أنسان ضعيف لاقيمة لهم 
وعند الحقيقة يكتشفون كنوز كثيرة 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يناير 2013)

صمتي ليس يعني جهلي بما يدور حولي
ولاكن ما يدور حولي لا يستحق الكلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*أحــاول دائـمـاً ،،أن أبـقـي عـلـى مـسـافــةٍ مـع الـنـاس الـجـدد فــي حــيــاتــي و أحــولــهـم إلـــى " غــربــاء "
 فـ الــغــربـــاءَ لا يــوجـعـونـنــا*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

*هـــمـــا فـــيـــه نـــاس كده ..
 يدخـــلوا القـــلب من غـــير استـــذان ♥
 تــحس ان معــــاهم مفتـــاح سحـــري 
 يـــفــــتحوا كـــل القــــلوب ♥
 تــوماتـــيكـــي تـــومــاتيكـــي كده ^_**
​


----------



## Strident (7 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *أحــاول دائـمـاً ،،أن أبـقـي عـلـى مـسـافــةٍ مـع الـنـاس الـجـدد فــي حــيــاتــي و أحــولــهـم إلـــى " غــربــاء "
> فـ الــغــربـــاءَ لا يــوجـعـونـنــا*
> ​



نوووووووووو انا الحمد لله مش كده.....لو هو حابب يقرب اوي اوي....


----------



## +sano+ (8 يناير 2013)

*الاشياء العتيقه قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداا​*


----------



## bob (8 يناير 2013)

*لا اعلم لماذا تأتي دائما معي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن !!
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يناير 2013)

*..*

*لمآ بتكون موجوع* , وتلآقى إنسآن بيتألم زيكـ .. بتسكت علشآن متزودش ألمه
ولو قآبلت شخص فرحآن , بتسكت علشآن مآتعكرش سعآدته
أو تلآقى كلآمكـ مش هيتحس ولآ يتفهم ..*!*
 فتسكت وتوفر على نفسكـ
أو تقآبل إللى كآن سبب وجعكـ ..... فكمآآن تسكت علشآن مآيفهمش تعبكـ

*أمآ بقى لو مآوقفش آنين ألمكـ شئ* ,
بتسكت بردو ... علشآن مآتفتحش جروحكـ وتكشفهآ لنفسكـ ..*!!*


" *آلسكوت *" .. هو آلوجه آلآخر للألم 



*..*​


----------



## mena nagy (8 يناير 2013)

لم أجد طريقه لتسخين الاكل أفضل من وضعه على الراوتر XD


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

أيـهـا الشـتـاء أعـطـني قــليلاً مــن برودك 

 لـ أعـصـابـي . .!​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*الصدمات لا توقف القلب لكن توقف الإحساس !!*​


----------



## DODY2010 (13 يناير 2013)

اعرف انه لا يبالي احد بأحزاني..
بألامي بأوجاعي..

اعرف اني في ذلك وحدي ..
بل لا اريد ان اثقل علي غيري
بلا داعى 

لكن هل شفيت غليلك مني .
.ايها الحزن ..
هل شربت مايكفيك من
الجرن..
هل ضقت بذراعى

هو قلبي الذي يستحق المعناه...
هو الظالم الذي ظلم نفسه..
بأن تناسي قلب

يتحطم لو كان مكانى
ونفس خداعى

لست انا من اشكو 
لى الم ً 
او ابكى شئ 
وان ضاع 

وان كان حتى
هو يوم وداعى


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 يناير 2013)

ياللي خايف يجي بكره
بكره ليه اللي عارفه
وبكره حاضرنا يبقي ذكري
يبقي نسيبه للي شايفه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
*للشتــآء أبجدية خآصة .. [ أعشقهـآ ]*







 



*..*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*




 

*مآ أجمل آلمطر , آلقهوهـ  , و صوت فيروز ..  [♥] **
*
 

*..*​ 
​


----------



## DODY2010 (15 يناير 2013)

حبيبتى انت حلم كل الرجال 
انت اكليل الورد على رائس العذارى
انت قره عين الكمال
حبك يجلعنى ارتجل
بين الحقيقه والخيال
انت البرد والدلال
انت النار والمحال
انت حبيبتى


----------



## soul & life (16 يناير 2013)

فى العمق الصورة تكون كاملة فى العمق اجد الوضوح والثبات .. حينما اريد اكتشاف نفسى اغوص فى اعماقى اجد فى العمق الكثير .. خيبات .. نكبات ذكريات .. متحجرة ترفض التفانى ادخل معها فى مارثون النسيان نكبات وخيبات تشكلها الحياة .. افعال وردود افعال مواقف وشخصيات كل هذا واكثر فى الاعماق


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

عندمـا أَكــون علـى يقيـن بأَننــي لسـت مخطئـــة...

 فليس هنــــاك قـوة على وجـه الارض تجبرنـي علـى التبـريــر!!!​


----------



## DODY2010 (17 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يخبر إيه الكلام الانهيار ده هههههههههههه
> كلام جميل اوى



ميرسي ع زوءك


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2013)

حقا الحزن صنع منى  شخصااا اخر هادئااا وصامتااا ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

*"ليست العبرة فقط أين وصلت في قراءة الأنجيل ..*

*  بل العبرة ، الأنجيل في قلبك ... أين وصل ..!!*​


----------



## أحمد العابر (20 يناير 2013)

*لاتحمل هم انسان لا يحمل همك .. ولا تفكرفي إنسان*
*لا يفكر فيك .. ولا تحاول الوصول إلى إنسان لا يحاول الوصول اليك*​


----------



## bob (20 يناير 2013)

*مسيرها تنتهي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*كتومه جداااا حين آحزن '
 وعندما ارغب ب البكاء اخذ نفس عميق '
 واصمت ، وھكذا حتى يتراكم الوجع ؛
 ف / تخرج عصبيتى التى لا تطاق !!*
​


----------



## bob (21 يناير 2013)

*لماذا لا تتركوني و شأني !!
*


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (21 يناير 2013)

الحيات لا تتكلم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 يناير 2013)

*رعشة صوتك لما الدمع بيملا عينيك بتموتني
 صوت الآه منك و أنا سامعه بيخلى قلبي بيوجعني
 بس عليك حتة ضحكة تفتح مليون باب مقفول
 فيك حاجة بجد غريبة تخلى البال بيك مشغول
 هى جمالك ولا جنانك ولا شقاوتك ويا حنانك
 حتى سكوتك اقوى معانى بس بيوحشنى كلامك *
​


----------



## +sano+ (5 فبراير 2013)

*الان لا جديد الحياه منتهى الملل​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2013)

*متزعلش لو ربنا قالك ( لأ )..وانت كان نفسك يقولك (نعم)..دا ياما ارض رمله وحنينه..بس تحتها الف لغم..!!*​


----------



## DODY2010 (10 فبراير 2013)

منذو عرفتك ...عرفت كيف يكون الحزن


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*معظم آلكتآبآت آلتى تمسنآ فى آلعمق* ، تبهرنآ لتمكنهآ من آلوصول لتلكـ آلمسآحة آلسرية بدآخلنآ
ولكن ليس بقدر مآ تنفح فى ألمنـآ روح آلأنين
فهى فقط تشخص آلمرض .. و" *لآ تدآوى *"
 



*..*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 فبراير 2013)

*..*

من آلعجيب أنآ نبحث عن آلخرآف آلضآلة بينمآ نحن تآركين رعيتنآ تضل



*..*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 فبراير 2013)

*..*

جملة " *هنفتح صفحة جديدة *" كذبة كبيرهـ بنحآول نصدقهآ
كل إللى فى آلصفحة آلقديمة بيتطبع كربونة على آلجديد

فـ من غير مآ ندآوى ونشطب آلقديم ،* مش هيكون فيه جديد* ..*!*



*..*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 فبراير 2013)

*لالالابس انا باردو كويس وهفضل أحبنى
 أنى أغلط دا لأنى بشر عادى
 أنا زى الفل O : ) 
*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مارس 2013)

*لا يوجد اصعب من مكابرة الدمع !
حين تريد الانهيـــــــــار
واصوات داخلك تردد .....
لن ابكي !!
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مارس 2013)

* أنا عـــارف إن الله معايـــا و دايمـــا يهتـــم ...
 و ماسك كـل أمـورى في ايـده ليه أعول الهم ...
 و مهما حصل لى فى يومي هو عارف بيه .. ده راسم لى خطة جميلة و انا واثق فيه

*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مارس 2013)

*..*

كم هو *شعور سيئ* أن ترد آلقسوة بقسوة

فلآ تحزن فقط لإنكـ ظُلمت
فأنت صُبغت أيضاً بـ .. [ *فعل مآ تكرهـ* ]




*.**.*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2013)

... عندما لا يشعر بك الاخرون ... لملم زراعك حولك واحتضن قلبك بكل ما فيه ..!!​


----------



## +sano+ (13 مارس 2013)

*قابلنا فى حياتنا ناس كتير وكل يوم بنقابل شخصيات مختلفه ودائماااااااااااااا شخص واحد فقط هو اللى هيترك اثر فيك حتى لو مقبلتوش تانى هتفضل فاكره وتتمنى انك تشوفه تانى ..... ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 مارس 2013)

منذ فراقنا اشعر بكِ وانتى تخرجين من اعماقى ،، خروجك يسير ببط ولكنى ع حافة الحريه من حبك !


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2013)

*لـــو إتـظـلـمـــت و إتــوجـعــــت أوي مـــن نـــاس كـــانــوا غــالـيـيــــن عـليــــكـ أوي .. :-|
 و مــــرت عليــــكـ أيــــامـ كـتـيــــر 
 و إنـــت مـــش عـــارف ظلـمـــوكـ لـيــــه ؟؟!
 و فـضـلــــت تـســــأل نـفـســـكـ كـتــــير يـــاتـــرى عـشـــان حـبيـتهـــمـ 
 و لا عـشـــان وثـقــــت فـيـهــــمـ .
 . و لا عـشــــان قـلبـــكـ حـنـيـــن علـيهـــمـ ..^^ 
 و بـــرضـــه ملـقـتـــش إجــــابــــه
 ساعتها قول لنفسك (اصلا عادى)
*
​


----------



## DODY2010 (24 مارس 2013)

فقدت ماهو ليس لي من البدايه بعد ان ظننت انني وجدته٠٠فكانت الحقيقه التي اعلمها ظلت حقيقه برغم تجاهلي فلم افاجئ وبقي لي ذنب انني حاولت اخذ ماهو ليس لي


----------



## DODY2010 (24 مارس 2013)

ساتجول الي ان يكف قلبي عن الخفقان٠٠فالسكون يرادف موتي٠


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*

" *آلأفكآر آلجميلة* " تتحرر ببطء ... لكنهآ " *للتحليق* " وُلِدت .












 
*.،*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 مارس 2013)

*


إيمليــآ قال:



,.

" آلأفكآر آلجميلة " تتحرر ببطء ... لكنهآ " للتحليق " وُلِدت .












 
.،​

أنقر للتوسيع...


waaaaw

روعهـ الكادر.والكلمات .. 

فكرني بتصميم ليا 




*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> waaaaw
> 
> ...


إنت عآرف علآقتى بآلفرآشآت .. هم نقطة ضعفى :t33::t33:

*آلأ**حلآم زى آلأفكآر* .. آلنبيل منهآ لآزم بآلنهآية يحلق فى آلسمـآ ويحرر وآقعنـآ بجمآله وسموهـ 






 
*.،*​


----------



## +sano+ (1 أبريل 2013)

افتقد ذلك الموقف بشده ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

قد يدفع آلبعض سوء نيتهم .. لأن يفسروآ [* عدم رغبتكـ *) بـ [ *عدم قدرتكـ* )
وقد يدفعهم آلغرور .. لـ إعتبآر [ *محبتكـ *) ، [ *محآولة لكسب ودهم* )
وقد يدفعهم آلضعف .. لخدش [ *نقآط **ضعفك**ـ* ) ، فقط [* للشعور بآلإطمئنآن* )


وليكن .....
لآ تجعل ظنونهم تفقدكـ نفسكـ وتحيلهآ لنسخة مزيفة ،
 فقط كُنْ "* أنت* "





*.،*​


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2013)

*يا ليتني اعيش وحيدا 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*وأخذت تتسع بينهمـآ آلفجوهـ* ...  

حتى أصبحت كـ [ *وشآح*ٍ] كبير مزين بنقش آلذكريآت ، مُلتف حول عنقيهمـآ ..!






*.،*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (5 أبريل 2013)

يطلقون البعض عليها نعمة وهى الجنون


وتسمى الصفة الاخرى الراحة وهى لجهل


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2013)

ومازالت الحياه مستمره

ايا كان الوضع​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

لمآذآ ندعوهـ "* شفقة* " ..؟
لمآذآ لآ نقنع بأنه إحسآس بآلحنآن وآلإحتضآن يغمرنآ نحو مفتقدهم فهو يستحق ذلكـ ، لأننآ جميعاً نستحق ..!
لمآذآ لآ نعتآدهـ ألم من أجل آلمخطئ ومحبه له فهو يحتآجهم بآلفعل .. لأننآ كلنآ مخطئ وكلنآ يحتآج


*ب**عض آلمسميآت تشوهـ أسمى آلمعآنى* ...





*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أبريل 2013)

*نـحـتـاج أن نـتـكـلـم لـــ نـقـول أشـيـاء بـداخـلـنـا
 ولـكـن سـرعـان مـا نـصـمـت
 لــ شـعـورنـا أن مـن يـسمـعـنـا لـن يـفـهـمـنـا.*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2013)

_*لما  بنكون زعلانين بندور على اى حاجة علشان نقولها ونستنى  نشوف الرد يا ترى لسا فى حد بيحبنا  فى حد عاوزنا  احنا لسا مهمين فى حياة ناس كانو فيوم حبيايبنا ؟
 حد يقدر يقولى كميه الوجع والحزن اللى بيكون فيها  شخص بيكتب الكلامات دى
 اكيد اكيد بيكون مخنوق لدرجة تكفى 
 johna*_​


----------



## +sano+ (15 أبريل 2013)

فى حياه كل شخص موقف او حدث حصله وانتهى من غير ما الناس تعرف عنه حاجه وساعات كتير الموقف ده بيبقى اكتر موقف مؤثر فى حياه الانسان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أبريل 2013)

عندما تخطئ القلوب فالعقول هي من تدفع الثمن​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*
بنحب جداً إللى بيعرف يخرج من جوآنآ [ *آلطفل آلصغير* ] بكل شفآفيته وبرآءته 
وبنحبه أكتر لمآ يقدَّر كشفنـآ لروحنآ قدآمه بدون أى حوآجز بل ويعتبرهـ إمتيآز خآص ليه

قمة آلحب بقى ... إنه يخرجلنآ طفله آلصغير هو كمآن ، ونقلبهآ " *حضآنة* " من آلبسآطة وآلشقآوة .. وآلأمآن :blush2:

 




*.،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2013)

*لحد امتى 
 افضل ماسك ايد ابليس وسايب ايدك انت
 لحد امتى 
 هفضل حابب وعايش فالشهوة ديه
 لحد امتى 
... هفضل غريب وضال عن ديارك انتى
 لحد امتى
 غرقان فبحر الاحزان ورايحة منى الفرحة الحقيقيه 
 لحد امتى
 هفضل اتخبط فالدنيا ديه
 اعرف ناس ويطلعو مش مخلصين ليه
 لحد امتى 
 هعشم ففرح وانا مليان بالخطيه
 لحد امتى 
 هفضل اكتب واكتب لحد امى احس بالفرحة الجديه
 فرحة ابويا السماوى اللى هتغنينى عن الدنيا ديه
 لحد امتى 
 johna


*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2013)

غرنا الوهم ومن أحلامه قد سكرنا وأضعنا أمسنا
ليتنا نصحو ويصفو قلبنا قبلما نمضي وتبقى ليتنا
​


----------



## DODY2010 (23 أبريل 2013)

ليتك تعرف كم احبك٠٠


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أبريل 2013)

مش لازم تبقى غنى وشيك عشان تعجب
سعات الغنة بيبقى غبى
والفقير
بروفسيور


----------



## DODY2010 (23 أبريل 2013)

لو محستش حبك ليا ٠ابقي ايه ٠٠لو محستش خوفك عليا ابقي ايه٠٠لو محستش تضحيتك عشاني٠ابقي فعلا مستاهلش قلبك٠


----------



## DODY2010 (23 أبريل 2013)

ظننته حبيبي٠٠القادم من مكان ما٠٠ظننته حبيبي الذي كنت ابحث عنه٠٠ظننته هو الذي كتبت من اجله كلماتي٠٠لكي لايقرأها احد غيره٠٠ظننته حبيبي الواقف خلف جزع الصفصاف٠٠علي جانب جدول الماء الرقراق٠٠الذي تري قاع مجراه٠٠ظننته هو الذي ٠٠اشقي من اجله طوال النهار٠٠لينتظرني كاني ابيه الذي احضر له الحلوه٠٠ظننته حبيبي الذي اجلب له السعاده٠٠في نظراتي٠٠في مداعبه شعره بأصابعي٠٠ظننته حبيبي٠٠لكني جلبت له التعاسه٠٠فليس انا حبيبه ولا هو حبيبي ٠٠٠


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2013)

علمتني الحياة..ان أجعل قلبي مدينة  ...بيوتها  المحبة ..وطريقها التسامح والعفو
وأن اعطي ولا أنتظر الرد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أبريل 2013)

*جميل  ان يملأ الحب أرجاء البيت الواحد فلاتنكسر متانته ويظل صامدا فلايقوي عليه  شيئا لأن الحب يصنع من التراب طينا متماسكا ومن الطين أسمنت لاينكسر*
​


----------



## DODY2010 (16 مايو 2013)

ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻊ .. ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻊ ﺷﺨﺺ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﻗﺔ ، ﻭﺍﻧﺖ ﺗﺤﺒﻪ ..


----------



## DODY2010 (16 مايو 2013)

وساعات بياخدنا الحنين لناس مبقاش ينفع يبقى بينا وبينهم اي كلام


----------



## DODY2010 (16 مايو 2013)

المشكله انهم لما يسألوك مالك ؟
وتقولهم مفيش،،،
بيكبرو دماغهم ومبيسألوش تاني !!!
بس اصلا عادي


----------



## DODY2010 (16 مايو 2013)

لاا شيء اجمل من ان نشعر بِ تواجد من نحبهم الى جانبنا دون ان نطلب منهم ذلك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2013)

مااالى سواااك يا سيدى
 حياتى فداااك يا سيدى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2013)

*انت عااااالى*
*فوق كل اسم مهما يكون -- *
* عاااالى *
*وفوق السحاب مالى الكون*
* عااالى*
*هتشوف ملكك كل العيون *
* عااااااااااااااالى*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2013)

*ملك المولك و جلالك --مالى الوجود حوالييينا*
*و جبال بتدوب قداامك --اسمك عالى يا فدينا*

*دى الانهااار بتصقف لك-- كل الالات تعزف لك*
*يا رب بكلمه مننناك كل الملوك تخضعلك*
*إنت عااااااااااااااااالى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2013)

إحبك ربى ناصرى
 انت سندى فى غربتى

 يسوووووع
 يمينك ترفعنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2013)




----------



## DODY2010 (19 يوليو 2013)

اشكر ربنـا دايما علي كل حــاجه , اشكروا علي الي عندك ناس كتير بتتمناه


----------



## DODY2010 (19 يوليو 2013)

اطمن لسه في امل . لان الهك هو اّله الامل و الفرحه . هو فداك عشان يديك الامل في بكره . هو معاك مش هيسيبك اّمن فقط


----------



## DODY2010 (19 يوليو 2013)

انت الي بتختار تفرح حتي لو باقل الامكــانيات .. افرح احسن متضيع عمرك في الحزن .. افرح


----------



## DODY2010 (19 يوليو 2013)

l ليتنا نعود مثل هؤلاء الاطفال... فلا نعرف الكبرياء. ولا القسوة ولا الانانية... فنكون ممتنين لعمل الله معنا ونستطيع ان نقول مع هذا الطفل البرئ.. نغني للرب المحسن الي


----------



## DODY2010 (19 يوليو 2013)

مفيش حاجه بتضيـع كل حـاجه متشاله عند ربنـا .. بس بتيجي في وقتها


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يوليو 2013)

محتاج ادخل لوسط البحر ع اى مركبه
وانام ع ضهرى وابص للسما وابتدى افكر فى كل حاجه عملتها فى حياتى وافكر فى كل حاجه هعملها خلال السنه دى ، بعد كده حياتى لازم تمشى بهدف سنوى كل سنه هدف جديد لازم يتحقق باذن يسوع !


----------



## DODY2010 (18 فبراير 2015)

عصر ياما أتحكي عنه حكايات
وأرمنيت اعييشه ولو لحظات 
أهو العصر راجع بكل قوه 
وانا جوايا مليون دافع للاستشهاد


----------



## وردة من ذهب (18 فبراير 2015)

ﺃﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﻴﺔ :
ﺧﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﻟﻴﻌﺎﻧﻖ ﻣﻮﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺨﻮﺭ..
ﺗﺸﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ..ﻟﺘﻠﻒ ﺑﺪﻓﺌﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺤﻮﺭ..
ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﺷﺎﺕ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺄ ﻣﻊ ﺃﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻭﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻫﻮﺭ..
ﺃﻣﺎﻩ ﻳﺎﺑﺤﺮﻱ .. ﻭﺷﻤﺴﻲ .. ﻭﺑﺎﻗﺔ ﺯﻫﻮﺭﻱ ..
ﺃﺣﺘﺎﺟﻚ ﺩﻭﻣﺄ .. ﺃﺣﺒﻚ ﻟﻸ‌ﺑﺪ


----------



## انت مهم (6 مارس 2015)

صااااااامته لكن هناك بركان من الدمووووووع


----------



## DODY2010 (8 يونيو 2015)

الانسان اللي بيعلق اخطاءه علي غيره ....
دا مش انسان فااااااشل لسمح الله ...
لا .. دا الفشل نفسه ..


----------



## DODY2010 (8 يونيو 2015)

الجمال ف عيونا احنا .....
الجمال مش ف اللي قدامي ... (انسان - حيوان - جماد )
-خلي عينك جميله


----------



## DODY2010 (8 يونيو 2015)

الجمال جمال الروح والعقل والاخلاق


----------



## DODY2010 (8 يونيو 2015)

حبيبي يا مطلع عيني 
ومطير النوم من عيني 
ارحمني شويه وخليني 
احبك باقي العمر الجاي


----------



## DODY2010 (8 يونيو 2015)

حبيبى يا مطلع عينى
ليه ديما ضارب بوز 
خلاص سودت عليا سنينى 
وشك بقى شبه الشوز


----------



## DODY2010 (8 يونيو 2015)

نقوول امين ... لكل امر 
تامرنا بيه...
حتي ان كان مر ....


----------



## DODY2010 (8 يونيو 2015)

جايز بكرا ماكنش موجود .. ويخلص عمري المحدود .. 
بس ياتري انا مستعد .. ممكن يقبل اكون ويياه .. 
ممكن اسرق الملكوت .. واتهني بالعمر معاه ... 
جايز النهادره كلمني ... برساله قراتها ف انجيله 
او عظه سمعتها بالصدفه .. او صورة متعلق ع صليبه 
بس ايه كان ردي .. كان رد وقتي 
رد حسب حالتي .. يايس ولا راجي 
وارجع اقول لنفسي .. انا مش مالك نَفسي 
جايز بكرا ماكنش موجود ... و يخلص عمري المحدود.


----------



## DODY2010 (10 يونيو 2015)

لا تكن لصيقآ كالذباب ،،،كالفقر كلما ذب آب،،ب،فمهما كا نو لك احباب ،،، سايبغضونك يوما دون اسباب ،،،كن لنفسك صديقآ،،،فانت وحدك من يقبل منك العتاب،،،لا تكن وفيا إلا لذاتك،،،فالوفاء للغيرصفه الكلاب ،،،ولا تخون احدآ ولا تكن لكل سؤال جواب..ولا تثق في كل ابتسامه ,,,فربما خلف صمتها سباب ..


----------

